# Wieviele Bergamont Fahrer/innen gibt´s hier?



## dima1969 (5. April 2005)

Hi,

mich würde es mal interessieren wieviele Bergamont Fahrer/innen sich hier in Forum tummeln und welche bikes Ihr fahrt?   


Gruß dima1969


----------



## Der Stefan (5. April 2005)

dima1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> mich würde es mal interessieren wieviele Bergamont Fahrer/innen sich hier in Forum tummeln und welche bikes Ihr fahrt?
> 
> ...



Jetzt mindestens 2   

Meine Bikes stehen links von diesem Post...
Etwas genauer: 
Bomber XC an dem immerhin der Rahmen und der Dämpfer noch original sind,
und 1 Platoon Team LDT 2002, ähhh, also auch zumindest den Rahmen, sonst ist alles Eigenaufbau...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dima1969 (6. April 2005)

Wie, nur wir beide?


----------



## Der Stefan (6. April 2005)

Nee, sind schon mehr, ich schätz mal 6 - 8 die mir schon aufgefallen sind.


----------



## sharpe (6. April 2005)

bin dabei

mein Bergamont Bock ist zwar schon modifiziert, aber es zählt ja der Rahmen und ich fand das Design cool


----------



## BastiFantasti (6. April 2005)

Hi,

hatte bis SA auch ein Bergamont! Leider kaputt gemacht !!!

Bin grade auf der suche von einem neuen Bike, wollte mir in den nächsten 1 bis 2 Wochen ein neues hollen.

Überlege ob ich das Evolve 7.5 nehmen soll?!?!

Naja, Bergamont haben einfach ein schönes Design!!


----------



## no skill (6. April 2005)

Hey, so wenige sind es bestimmt nicht! Ich fahre auch eins, zwar nur ein darkcyde  , aber ich pimpe es zur Zeit ein wenig. Ich habe es mir eigentlich nur so gekauft, doch jetzt muss es auch für Touren durch den Harz herhalten! Aber die verbauten Komponenten geben so langsam den Geist auf....    

Aber was solls....


----------



## www.jagger (6. April 2005)

Hallo, ich habe mir ein Platoon Team LDT 2005 mit Rohloff aufgebaut (siehe Fotos) und bin auch im Club   . Ausschlaggebend war zwar nicht meine Begeisterung für die Marke, sondern für den genialen Service des Händlers, aber inzwischen glaube ich das beste Bike das ich je hatte zu fahren  

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Günni-Poo (11. April 2005)

Da wäre noch mein Evolve III.


----------



## kh-cap (12. April 2005)

hallo, ich selbst habe kein bergamont, aber mein sohn ist seit heute stolzer besitzer eines bergamont team 24.
ich schreibe das für ihn hier, denn er darf zwar biken, aber noch nicht ins i-net   
bin erst durch die suche für ihn auf bergamont gestoßen, bin doch erstaunt, dass die marke die komplette bandbreite des fahrradfahrens abdeckt.
kh-cap


----------



## dima1969 (13. April 2005)

So,

ich wieder, hab total den hals  ein bergamontfahrer weniger!!!
Heut nacht geklaut aus dem Radkeller, war noch mit nem anderen zusammengeschlossen und das is noch da  

dima1969

wenn ich den erwische


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastiFantasti (22. April 2005)

Hi zusammen,

habe heute mein neues Bergamont bestellt. 

Kommt nächste Woche an.

Es ist ein Bergamont Evolve 7.5 Größe L

Hier 

Bin schon gespannt!!!

Gruss
Basti


----------



## FunkyRay (22. April 2005)

Big Air 'o4 und davor das Evolve Ltd. '03...

Machen halt gute Bikes, spitzen Preis-Leistung und wirklich eigenes Design.

Hier schwirrt irgendwo noch nen Big Air Fahrer rum, Bergamont ist aber wohl eher ein Geheimtipp, aber solange es so ist, bleibt es günstig


----------



## maxjumper (24. April 2005)

ja hier ist er auch schon... 


besitze ein big air 04 und ein evolve 3.0

beides sind absolut super bikes mit einem spitzen preis / leistungsverhältniss!

eigentlich fahren alle meine bikekollegen bergamont:

2 x Kiez
1 x Bomber
3 x Evolve

alle sehr zufrieden!!


----------



## FunkyRay (24. April 2005)

Du kommst aber net aus Dortmund oder bist mal hier unterwegs? In Dortmund fährt noch einer nen BigAir, hab ihn 2mal gesehen, aber nie angesprochen, mal ne runde Biken.


----------



## maxjumper (25. April 2005)

NuMetal schrieb:
			
		

> Du kommst aber net aus Dortmund oder bist mal hier unterwegs? In Dortmund fährt noch einer nen BigAir, hab ihn 2mal gesehen, aber nie angesprochen, mal ne runde Biken.


 
nee, komme aus menden (bei unna / iserlohn). bin aber oft in do, nur nicht mit dem bike. 
aber bei der gelegenheit, gibt es vernünftige trails in do? wenn ja, wo?


----------



## FunkyRay (26. April 2005)

So wirklich was tolles hab ich nicht entdeckt...nen bisschen durch den Wald gurcken... aber komme eigentlich auch aus Wuppertal, hab nur nen kleines Gastspiel hier in Dortmund.

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch der Gesuchte, der fuhr mit seiner Freundin (nen feines Gemini unterm Popo) immer in voller ausrüstung Richtung Schwerter Wald.

Um den Hengsteney See rum gibts ne ganz gute Abfahrt, von der Hohensyburg runter, aber die hab ich nur einmal gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ares21slayer (26. April 2005)

...schließ ich mich an:

schaut mal meine Galerie an, hat wer ein geileres Kiez? ;-)


----------



## *Bad-Boy* (26. April 2005)

Verkaufe ein Neues Bergamont Big Air fahre selber eins und des von der Freundin muss weg.

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=665140531


----------



## freeriderdeluxe (26. April 2005)

dann oute?(aute)ich mich mals als bekennender kiez pro 03er fahrer


----------



## BastiFantasti (27. April 2005)

Fahre seit heute auch endlich wieder Bergamont!

Mein 7.five ist heute geliefert worden.

Am Wochenende gehts zur richtigen Probefahrt, aber gefällt mir schon sehr gut. 

Der Rahmen ist wirklich top verarbeitet.

Geiles Teil!!!


----------



## Faxenmacher (3. Mai 2005)

Nachdem ich jahrelang auf 'nem ungefederten MTB durch die Gegend (Ruhrpott) gedüst bin, habe ich mir Ende März das Rockaddict gegönnt. Hey, das rockt! (meistens Samstag Vormittag auf'm alten Bahndamm zw. E und GE, oder am Kanal lang)

MkF,
der Faxenmacher!


----------



## Ebrias (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

Nachdem ich per Zufall auf diesen Thread gestossen bin, will ich mich doch auch mal eintragen: Kann heute Abend mein neues Evolve 8.6 beim Händler holen, bin ja echt tierisch gespannt drauf und freu mich auf die erste Ausfahrt. Ein Bergamontler mehr also 

Gruss

Ebrias


----------



## Mr.Ron (22. Dezember 2005)

Fahre auch ein Bergamont.Big Air 2005. Bin begeistert von dem Bike. Mal sehen was 2006 so alles passiert (finanziell-> Selbstständig->Musiker). Hab mir schon überlegt ob ich mir den Evolve DH Rahmen kaufen soll, und langsam und gemütlich aufbauen mit geilen Parts   Is halt schon richtig geil das Gerät, und Federweg satt.   Erst mal den Winter abwarten.


----------



## BastiFantasti (22. Dezember 2005)

Der Evolve Team DH Rahmen sit echt ein schönes Teil!!

Weiß einer was der Rahmen solo kostet?


----------



## FunkyRay (22. Dezember 2005)

BastiFantasti schrieb:
			
		

> Der Evolve Team DH Rahmen sit echt ein schönes Teil!!
> 
> Weiß einer was der Rahmen solo kostet?



Der Thread fürs Team DH

Bis ich das Geld im Februar/März hab wird er wohl weg sein 

Erstmal die Mono 6Ti ans BigAir und nen DHX


----------



## Mr.Ron (22. Dezember 2005)

1649 für den Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giesbert (22. Dezember 2005)

Bin auch noch Bergamont Fahrer....bin aber nicht allzu zufrieden mit meinem Bike, liegt aber am alter und es war ja auch nich das beste....Halt ein Einsteigerbike
Im Januar werde ich mir ein Canyon YS bestellen...mal schauen wie das so ist...


----------



## Giesbert (25. März 2006)

Hi,
ich wollte euch mal mein neues Schätzchen präsentieren, ich bin nun doch bei Bergamont geblieben und es hat sich bis jetzt eindeutig gelohnt!

Also ich kann jedem der ein allride Bike sucht, das Bergamont ans Herz legen.

Mommentan ist meins noch original. Bald kommen dann Scheibenbremsen, wofür das Bike ja bestens vorbereitet ist, dran.


----------



## kupfermark (27. März 2006)

Hab das hier (inzwischen mit Nokons) und bin seehr zufrieden!!


----------



## Surtre (27. März 2006)

Moin!

Ich wollt' unsere Bikes auch mal posten:
Wie in der Signatur zu sehen:
Meine Freundin fährt ein 05'er Rockaddict mit Martas und X9-Komponenten und bald 'ner Reba Team,
und ich ein 05'er Tattoo Disc mit einer Skareb Platinum IT, Martas und bald lecker getunten Triggern 
Dazu kommt dann noch ein 04'er ICEE für Werkstattfahrten oder Notfälle

Surtre


----------



## peitor (29. März 2006)

Hi,

fahre das
MTB Bergamont Platoon Team 2005.
seit Nov2005

Bis jetzt (300km) und superzufrieden...

Ausser das Manitou Skareb Remote Lockout gefällt mir nicht so...
Grüsse

Foto unter
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/199324/cat/2/si/bergamont/perpage/12


----------



## race-jo (29. März 2006)

fahr das platoon team 06. 
absolut geiles bike, noch keinerlei probleme damit.

foto gibts in meinem fotoalbum


----------



## Deleted 8297 (29. März 2006)

Hier mein umgebautes Four Pro ´05


----------



## Pan Tau (29. März 2006)

Guten Abend,

seit zwei Wochen fahre ich ein 2005er Platoon Team!

Gruß,
Pan Tau


----------



## mountain 31 (30. März 2006)

Hallo Bergamonti´s !

Fahre seit 10/05 ein Platoon Team, habe aber gerade das ´06er vom Kollegen gesehen und hätte lieber das mit der Reba.

Meine Skareb macht was sie will, d.h. der Remote-Lockout funktioniert mal und mal nicht (ich benutze ihn schon garnicht mehr weil das evtl. die Konsequenz hat mit ner Starrgabel den Rest der Tour zu fahren und das ist sicher nicht gut für die Gabel bzw. die Dichtungen)

Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrung und kann mir helfen? 

Mein Händler hat bisher nur mit den Achseln gezuckt...... 

Außerdem habe ich große Lackprobleme.....500 km und schon heftig Lackplatzer.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananaJoe (31. März 2006)

Ich bin auch unter Euch!
Big Air 05!


----------



## sunflowerbiker (1. April 2006)

mountain 31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bergamonti´s !
> 
> 
> Meine Skareb macht was sie will, d.h. der Remote-Lockout funktioniert mal und mal nicht (ich benutze ihn schon garnicht mehr weil das evtl. die Konsequenz hat mit ner Starrgabel den Rest der Tour zu fahren und das ist sicher nicht gut für die Gabel bzw. die Dichtungen)
> ...




Hatte die gleichen Probleme mit den Remote Lockout und bin einmal die hälfte des Rennens mit blockierter Gabel gefahren, am besten dein Händler telefoniert mal mit Centurion, hab da dann das alte Lockout bekommen(das am Gabelholm) und das funzt einwand frei.

Mit dem Lack muß man leben, hab das Bike an den entscheidenden Stellen abgeklebt.

Grüße

SFB


----------



## peitor (27. April 2006)

Hallo,

Hab das mitn RemoteLockout nach langem Fummeln gelöst. Steiler Winkel des LO-Hebels. Und dann noch Feinjustierung anhand des Röhrchens das über Kabel gestülpt ist. 
Jetzt scheints zu passen.

Hab auch das Bike an entsprechenden Stellen abgeklebt...
Siehe Tip fon Thorsten:
http://www.mountainbike-page.de/technik/tips.html
unter Rahmenschutz


----------



## bekosi (30. April 2006)

Ich fahre seit 2003 ein Bergamont Rockaddict, Bj. 2001. Hat 9-fach XT und vorne Truvativ Kettenblätter an LX Kurbel. Das geilste sind die hydraulischen
Disc Brakes von Shimano, XT. Habe das Bike von einem Holländer in ebay geschossen. Dieser zog zurück nach NL und braucht mangels Bergen kein MB.
Habe es mit ca. 500 km gekauft. Mittlerweile habe ich ca. 4000 km gesamt. Probs gabs noch keine nur die Judy könnte besser dämpfen. An Sonsten top bike für gerade mal 500 Euronen (wie gesagt aus ebay).
Gruß bekosi


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (2. Mai 2006)

Hier is auch einer 

Fahr ein Rockaddict 05...Bin nach einigen änderungen nun sehr zufrieden und will es eigentlich net mehr hergeben... 

so far...

Micha


----------



## skyline (3. Mai 2006)

01'er Seeker!

Im Moment aber nur an der Wand, harrt der Dinge, die noch kommen werden, und das werden sie! Der Rahmen fährt sich zu gut, um ihn einfach aufzugeben!

cheers, nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (22. Mai 2006)

Etwas spät gesehen...

ich habe mir 2004 als Einsteigerbike nen Bergamont Seeker angeschafft, benutze es jetzt aber schon als Zweitrad...
Bin z.Z. am Aufrüsten und suche eine halbwegs taugliche Gabel fürs Bike. Sie sollte nen 100kg Typen aushalten können und V-Brake tauglich sein...Budget um die 250. hat von euch vielleicht jemand nen Vorschlag?

Gruß M.


----------



## habsgleich (25. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin,

ich habe mir vor kurzem das Bergamont Icee zugelegt. 
Dient mir als Einstiegsbike und soll jetzt weiter aufgerüstet werden. Bremsen, Schaltung und Tretlager auf komplett LX und bei Zeiten eine vernünftige Gabel.

Gruß


----------



## dark otto (25. Mai 2006)

hallo,

wollte mir ein evolve 5.6 zulegen, was aber laut Händler überall ausverkauft zu sein scheint. Werde deswegen wohl auf ein 7.6 umsteigen, wenn noch eins verfügbar sein sollte. Kann mir jemand Händler im Ruhrgebiet nennen, die Bergamont vertreiben, falls ich morgen kein Glück beim Händler in Bochum haben sollte.

Danke


----------



## ares21slayer (29. Mai 2006)

Hi, Dark Otto,

wo hast Du denn in Bochum nach Bergamonts geschaut? Hab meinen Kiez-Rahmen damals im Balance gekauft, geiler Laden!


----------



## Bergafisch (6. Juni 2006)

Hi an alle  
ich fahre auch noch Bergamont,ein SEEKER 06 . Naja ich weiß isn bizzle bled aber  mir reichts ERSTMAL!! 
Gruzz vom böhsen Onkelz Bergafisch


----------



## hennefetzt (13. Juni 2006)

Seit 5 Tagen düse ich nun endlich mit meinem niegelnagel-neuem Evolve 5.6 durch Düsseldorf und Umgebung herum. Bin absolut zufrieden damit, anders ausgedrückt... ich bin begeistert 

Oder wie hieß es in der Bike: Es will in den Singeltrail, spielen, hüpfen, Spaß haben...


----------



## Bergafisch (25. Juni 2006)

Was haltet ihr vom Bergamont Evovle Team ltd?


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (28. Juni 2006)

HI ich fahre ein Bergamont Big Air 02 von 2006. kann es euch bestens empfehlen. nur der Dämpfer aus dem Hause Manitou lässt zu wünschen übrig.
Würde mit dem Hänlder verhandel ob man eine rocco oder ähnliches beim Kauf gleich Umtauscht.
Sonst ist es aber eins der besten Räder in der Preisklasse. Habe bis jetzt nur die Bremsen modifiziert: Luise fr  180/210

Gruß Maddin


----------



## Radlfahrer (30. Juni 2006)

Hi, ich fahre seit zwei Monaten das Bergamont Allride Pro und bin sowohl mit dem Service des Händlers und dem Bike sehr zufrieden.


----------



## sHiMl (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

fahre seit wenigen Tagen ein Tattoo Disc, bin (bisher) sehr, sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hennefetzt (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo, 

kennt jemand zufällig einen Onlineshop bei dem ich die Bergamont Freeride-Hose bestllen kann? Google hat kein Erfolg gebracht...

Grüße


----------



## Bergafisch (15. Juli 2006)

Ne sry,ich nicht.Frag doch mal bei deinem Händler.Wird so 20 kosten.Das Trikot kostet 26(Spandex)
mfg Robin


----------



## el giri (23. August 2006)

hallo,

39 jahriger ex strassen rennfahrer seit 18 jahren fast kein rad geradelt...
hab mitlerweile seit 6 wochen im netz herumgenetzt um mich zu informieren was so läuft..... boah ......mega..... war damals voll drin und jetzt total danebend... 

mir ging es nicht unbedingt um das billigste sondern darum einen fachmann vor der tür zu haben hab also nicht mein rad im netz gekauft sondern bin 5 km mim auto gefahren und zu einem händler... bei dem ich schon damals mein rennräder gekauft habe... und...ab und zu mal ein kinderrad für freunde oder eins für mein junior (hat mir immer gute preise gemacht...) wollte eigentlich nen fully dieser wurde mir jedoch abgeraten so dass ich mir nen Platoon Team Disk bestellt hab mit time pedalen und nen zähler

Preislich nicht teurer als die die ich hier im netz gefunden habe und kann ihn schon morgen abholen  

bin begeistert wie ein 4 jähriger der morgen ein rad vom nikolaus bekommt....

werde auch nach meiner ersten fahrt davon berichten 

besitzt einer von euch so nen ding würde mich über meinung oder kritik freuen


bis bald

el giri


----------



## el giri (25. August 2006)

hehe

hab ihn seit gestern in der garage stehen bin auch um 22.00 uhr im dukeln 2 km durchs dorf gefahren 

MEIN GOTT das din ist echt geil, steif wie ne sau, wenn du da in die pedale trets dann gehts richtig nach vorn unglaublich was die heut zu tage bauen   

nächsten mittwoch hab ich zeit un geht ins gelände und freu mich riiiesig drauf

bis dann 

tschuss el giri


----------



## el giri (31. August 2006)

hallo alle,

gestern wurde nichts aus meiner fahrt,

aber heute abend hab ich mein bergamont platoon team disc entjungfert 

das ding ist echt super bin bei meiner ersten ausfahrt 2 stunden im stuck gefahren durch dick und dunn, teilweise sehr teschnich teilweise bis zu 55 km/h 

bin super zufrieden  und platt jetzt geh ich ins bett und morgen werd ich verdammt muskelkater haben 

hat riiiiisen spass gemacht bin echt froh

el giri


----------



## Bergafisch (6. September 2006)

Da hatteste aber Glück.Warum ahste nicht auf dieses Jahr gewartet.Da kam doch das Carbonteam-Hardbutt??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2006)

.



<- siehe links...

Das Bomber XC fahre ich seit fünf Jahren und ich bin immer noch begeistert...

... allerdings gerate ich langsam in Versuchung mir ein Liteville 301 aufzubauen, natürlich wieder nur mit Speedhub


----------



## el giri (7. September 2006)

Bergafisch schrieb:
			
		

> Da hatteste aber Glück.Warum ahste nicht auf dieses Jahr gewartet.Da kam doch das Carbonteam-Hardbutt??





na ja der händler hat mier gesagt dass der carbonteam erst im feb-märz kommen soll und so lange warten hab ich kein bock (bin vorher mit einem 20 jahre alten 250  rad gefahren)

aber meine begeisterung wird bei jeder ausfahrt grösser mit meinem bergy, hab mitelerweile 75 km in 3 ausfahrten und er ist ech geil


----------



## el giri (7. September 2006)

Bergafisch schrieb:
			
		

> Da hatteste aber Glück.




warum glück???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1307 (7. September 2006)

Seit Febr. 04 unter anderem ein Bergamont Evolve 3.3.


----------



## swe68 (7. September 2006)

Zählt auch RR?
Bergamont Dolce Comp mit 105er und 3er Kurbel. Eigentlich ein prima Renner. Wird jetzt aber trotzdem abgelöst...


----------



## stein´bock (8. September 2006)

hi, bin neu in Fr und wollte mal fragen ob jmd schon erfahrungen mit den big air No.1 gemacht bin an überlegen ob ichs mir kaufen soll  

danke für alle antworten 

gruß Stein´Bock


----------



## snowdust (8. September 2006)

Hi hab ein Evolve 7.3 und will es mit einer Revelation aufmotzen. Tips?


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (8. September 2006)

Hi ich fahre seit einem halben Jahr das BigAir 02. is auf jden fall geil. des 1er is auch gut abe vion den teilen net so der hammer. musst aber wenn du dir wirklich überlegst des zu kaufen mit dem händler verhandeln. wegen dem dämpfer(4-way) der is absoluter müll. die gabel is ganz in ordnungauf jeden fall en geiles einsteigerrad.


mfg
martin linhart


----------



## Bergafisch (8. September 2006)

el giri schrieb:
			
		

> warum glück???


 Sollte sich auf Verfügbarkeit und Lieferzeit beziehen.^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergafisch (8. September 2006)

Zu Steinbock:wir haben hier echt kein Bock mehr au die selbe Frage 30Post zu machen.Sry aber nimm doch die Suchfunktion--is ja nich umsonst hier.Aber langsam sollten wir mal über die neuen Fahrräder von dem großen B reden!! 
z.B. das Threesome 7.7 wer auf der Eurobike war weiß von was ich rede.Was is denn euer Eindruck? 
Schwadi


----------



## el giri (12. September 2006)

gibt es denn schon irgendwo fotos von diesem carbon bergy???


----------



## Evolve Enduro (13. September 2006)

Bin neu hier im Forum und gleich im Bergamont-Club 

Fahre, wie leicht zu erkennen, ein 06er Evolve Enduro in L. Hab's mir Anfang August zugelegt und war damit in Torbole und letztes Wochenende in Bayrischzell. Alles noch original. Super Gerät, nur mit der Vorderradbremse haut's nicht so hin (schleift). 

Bisher habe ich ein Race-HT gefahren (Pesenti-Rahmen, XTR und Campa Record), das ist inzwischen 14 Jahre alt und taugt noch für Straße mit Slicks und zum Semmeln holen 

Das Evolve musste her, weil ich mich mit meinem HT im Gelände nicht so recht wohl fühlte und Bergamont hat einfach ein wahnsinns Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Die Tests in verschiendenen Zeitschriften taten dann ihr Übriges.

Grüße,
Bert


----------



## Bergafisch (13. September 2006)

el giri schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es denn schon irgendwo fotos von diesem carbon bergy???


Siehe Bike,Mountainbike Magazine und Eurobike.Allerdings  gibt es noch keine Bemalungen (außer auf Eurobike).Ich hab den Katalog von der Eurobike!!Und ich verspreche euch ihr werdet alles schön finden!! (Im Katalog ist auch alles fertig)


----------



## emsieben (30. September 2006)

Hallo gehöre jetzt auch zum hoffentlich glücklichen Bergamont Biker.  

Habe mir vorgestern ein Evolve 7.6 zugelegt.  
Modifiziere es gerade, möchte keine Dual-Control fahren, darum kommen meine alten XT-Shifter und meine Julie ans Bike, sowie ein VRO Lenker-System und andere XT-Teilchen.

Bilder könnt Ihr bald auch haben. 

Denke Morgen hab ich Alles fertig und kann das Ding einreiten.
Freu mich schon drauf.

Hoffe nur meine Manitou ist nicht hin, habe bei der Montage einen Riß im Standrohr entdeckt   und hoffe es ist nur ein Lackschaden, sonst kann ich direkt mal den Austausch-Service testen 


Hatte Leider schon viel Streß mit meinem alten Bike.
Ein FAT FS 1.0  
Aber der Spuk ist jetzt zum Glück vorbei.

Also schön unter Euch zu weilen


----------



## Jierdan (30. September 2006)

ich gehöre zwar noch nicht zu den bergamontfahrern, aber ich könnte wohl von nem bekannten nen alten Blackjackrahmen bekommen. was meint ihr, taugt das was? kann man darauf evtl was aufbauen?


----------



## emsieben (4. Oktober 2006)

emsieben schrieb:


> Hoffe nur meine Manitou ist nicht hin, habe bei der Montage einen Riß im Standrohr entdeckt   und hoffe es ist nur ein Lackschaden, sonst kann ich direkt mal den Austausch-Service testen



Leider kein Lackschaden, habe jetzt ne Black Comp vom Händler für die Zeit der Reparatur bekommen, kann leider aber auch 4 Wochen dauern.

Naja egal, Hauptsache ich kann endlich nach insgesamt 3 Monaten streß wegen meinem alten Bike wieder mit übertriebener Geschwindigkeit den Berg runter.


----------



## Surtre (5. November 2006)

Hallo!

Nachdem mein geliebtes Tattoo Disc gestohlen wurde, möchte ich mir jetzt ein 06er Platoon Team Disc aufbauen.
Hat jemand ein Bild eines Platoon mit einer schwarzen Gabel? 
Ich würde am liebsten die Reba Team U-Turn verbauen, kann mir aber noch keine schwarze Gabel am Platoon vorstellen... 

Ach ja: Hat jemand vllt. einen 06er Platoon Team Disc Rahmen abzugegeben?  

Surtre


----------



## emsieben (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch in ein gutes Bikejahr 2007


----------



## chaosproject (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute bin seit zwei Tagen  einer von euch, hab das Team Dh gekauft.Und wenn es einigermaßen gutes Wetter wird werd ich es der Bude mal so richtig Besorgen. Wer Erfahrungen mit dem Bike hat kann mir ja mal den ein oder anderen Tip geben. M.f.G.     

www.knueppeln-und-buersten.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaosproject (31. Januar 2007)

Bergamontfahrer halten doch nicht etwa Winterschlaf ????


----------



## dark otto (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

fahre auch das evolve 7.6 und komme ebenfalls aus Essen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja 'mal...
Habe bis jetzt nur die Reifen getauscht: hinten RR und vorne NN. Neuen Sattel von Specialized montiert und überlege mir jetzt, einen Vorbau von Syntace zu montieren, da der alte zu quietschen scheint.


----------



## kh-cap (5. Februar 2007)

mich gibt es auch  







niklas, sohn von kh-cap


----------



## sunflowerbiker (6. Februar 2007)

Servus.

hab`s einwenig verändert, nur noch Dämpfer, Sattelstützenschnellspanner, Rahmen und Steuersatz sind noch orginal.  
jetzt hat es 10,8 kg


----------



## Giga91 (7. Februar 2007)

Tag!
Ich frahre auch ein Bergamontbike und zwar ein Kiez Dirt!!!
Einfach nur geil das Teil!!!

MFG Daniel


----------



## Toxic44 (7. Februar 2007)

Hy ich wollte mich auch mal bei den Bergamont Fahrern einreihen. 
Ich fahre das Bergamont Big Air von 2004 mit einer 66rc2x. Fährt sich total geil das Bike und die Gabel ist ein Traum. 
Will nur noch einen anderen Dämpfer rein machen der ist mir etwas zu lang.


----------



## Datenwurm (9. Februar 2007)

Bin auch da!

Big air von 2006.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (12. Februar 2007)

hi ich hab das Kiez pro 06 und bin eig auch zufrieden..


----------



## der_Freerider (19. Februar 2007)

jo bin auch einer von der sorte mit nem kiez dirt auf dh basis aba verkauf das weil ich schon nen big air im bettkasten hab was ich mir aufbauen werde *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.reef (23. Februar 2007)

hat hier jemand ein kiez in der größe 46....
ich überlege mir den kiez pro rahmen in 46 zu kaufen und diesen dann als fr.hartail aufzubauen( evtl. mit 150mm gabel vorne)....hat da jemand erfahrung damit....
gruss


----------



## Bergamont-rider (23. Februar 2007)

ja ich hab ja das kiez pro von 06 auch in 46 und nehms eig auch zum freeriden
is ganz gut nur die Gabel ist nicht so gut (die rock shox recon 327) aber die ist ja nicht für freeride. aber der rahmen ist denk ich mal ok dafür. bei mir hält er jedenfalls


----------



## Steelskin (24. Februar 2007)

Ich fahre das Bergamont Volotac Cross Fully mit 28" Rädern.
Seit einem Jahr ist es umgerüstet auf Rohloff.
Die Lichtanlage besteht aus 21 watt Brightstar HID und 20 Watt IRC.
Ist meine Rad um zur Arbeit zu fahren, mal durch den Wald, mal Strasse.
Bin super zufrieden damit.

Gruss Michael


----------



## mr.reef (25. Februar 2007)

@bergamont rider.
ich bin 1,75m gross und denke 46cm rahmenhöhe beim kiez müssten für mich als freeride bike reichen....
wie gross bist du denn und wie verhält sich die größe bei dir, also eher zu gross oder noch klein und wendig genug?
danke


----------



## Bergamont-rider (25. Februar 2007)

also ich bin ziemlich gross so ca. 1,90m und das ist eigentlich super mit der rahmenhöhe also nicht zu gross und nicht zu klein.. und schön wendig ist es auch.ist eigentlich n super rahmen


----------



## Haddi (4. April 2007)

ich werde auch bald ein bergamont fahrer sein. *freue mich schon*

ich werde mir nämlich das allride pro holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (5. April 2007)

Auch ich gehöre demnächst zur Bergamont Gemeinde, habe mir ein Threesome 6.7 bestellt.

Ciao


----------



## Evolve Enduro (5. April 2007)

ich poste mal im Namen meiner Frau.

Nachdem ich selbst seit letztem Jahr ein Evolve Enduro fahre (wer hätt's erraten?) hat sich meine bessere Hälfte vor vier Tagen das Enduro 6.7 zugelegt. Kompromiss war die RS-Domain und die Hayes-Bremsen. Aber der Preis war für dieses Bike in der Qualität konkurrenzlos.
Bergab lässt sie's jetzt dermaßen krachen dass ich kaum hinterherkomme 
Die Hayes kann man ja irgendwann ersetzen und auch die Domain tut's vorerst mal. Begeistert bin ich vom Cockpit (1,5" FSA-Steuersatz, Holzfeller-Vorbau, super Lock-on Griffe) und den Laufrädern (Sun Single Track mit Maxxis Ignitor 2,35). Der Rest der Ausstattung geht auch völlig in Ordnung. Mit den Tattoo-Naben gab's bei mir bisher keine Probleme und ich denke nicht, dass sich die Qualität in diesem Modelljahr verschlechtert hat. Außerdem sieht's in Größe S richtig giftig aus 

Im Juni gehts damit an den Lago und im Juli über die Alpen.

Grüße an die Bergamont-Fahrer hier


----------



## illuminato (19. April 2007)

Servus miteinander!
ich dachte schon ich bin ein einsamer kämpfer mit meinem bergamont-rad!
hab mir ein letztes jahr ein kaum gebrauchtes evolve 7four gekauft. an dem rad sind aber nur noch lenker, sattelstütze und rahmen wie beim kauf. Alles andere wurde getauscht! Bilder gerne in meiner galerie!









Und ach ja: falls jemand mein rad so wie es in meiner Galerie steht haben möchte, ich nehme gerne Angebote entgegen....Ich will mir nämlich ein schickes neues Threesome 6.7 zulegen...da muss ich im Vergleich zu meinem jetztigen zwar abstriche bei laufrädern, bremsen, gabel usw machen aber der rahmen is einfach nur geil!

Hier die bilder von meinem bergamont evolve 7four

falls jemand schon ein threesome fährt, bitte stellt bilder rein! ich will das gerät jetzt endlich mal live sehen und nicht immer nur auf bildern...bevorzugt allerdings die weisse variante


----------



## illuminato (19. April 2007)

Servus miteinander!
ich dachte schon ich bin ein einsamer kämpfer mit meinem bergamont-rad!
hab mir ein letztes jahr ein kaum gebrauchtes evolve 7four gekauft. an dem rad sind aber nur noch lenker, sattelstütze und rahmen wie beim kauf. Alles andere wurde getauscht! Bilder gerne in meiner galerie!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/360537/cat/500/ppuser/67870
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/360536

Und ach ja: falls jemand mein rad so wie es in meiner Galerie steht haben möchte, ich nehme gerne Angebote entgegen....Ich will mir nämlich ein schickes neues Threesome 6.7 zulegen...da muss ich im Vergleich zu meinem jetztigen zwar abstriche bei laufrädern, bremsen, gabel usw machen aber der rahmen is einfach nur geil!

Hier die bilder von meinem bergamont evolve 7four

falls jemand schon ein threesome fährt, bitte stellt bilder rein! ich will das gerät jetzt endlich mal live sehen und nicht immer nur auf bildern...bevorzugt allerdings die weisse variante


----------



## decolocsta (19. April 2007)

Hier ist auch einer....hab ein Big Air Team 06....


----------



## Surtre (19. April 2007)

Eigentlich bin ich schon in diesem Thread vertreten, aber es gab' Nachwuchs:
06er Bergamont Platoon Team Disc Komplettaufbau- 9,87kg






Ein 05er BigAir als Enduro ist gerade im Aufbau...


----------



## biker-wug (25. April 2007)

Gehöre jetzt auch zur Bergamont Gemeinde, hab gestern mein Threesome abgeholt. Jetzt geht es dann auf die erste Tour!

Freu mich so!!

Fotos in meinem Foto Album!!


----------



## illuminato (25. April 2007)

oh man...ich erblasse vor neid....das rad is so schön! War die weisse gabel ein extra-wunsch oder ist das nicht die seriengabel? hast es mal gewogen? wie fährt es sich? schauts dreckig genauso schön aus wie neu? Vortrieb, geometrie und zentrale sitzposition, wie arbeitet die recon?? fragen über fragen! ich bitte um antworten

so long!

baumfreie trails


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (26. April 2007)

^^
wir haben das threesome auch im Laden stehen, die Weiße Recon ist bei jedem Threesome weiß.
Ich spiele zzt. auch mit dem Gedanken, mir das Threesome zu holen.

Aufbau allerdings als 4x-er bzw. Enduro-Tourer..
Btw..hier mein Big Air, zzt. wieder Bikepark-Tauglich gemacht
(Minion bzw. Highroller, Abklebefolie (erwähnte ich schon die besch. Lackquali?), Scout-trinkflasche aus'm Happy-Meal und Hupe (Winni Puuh oder Schildkröte?)


----------



## biker-wug (26. April 2007)

Wie schon geschrieben, die Gabel ist Serienmäßig weiss!!
Fahren tut es sich genial, hab ja lange gehadert zwischen M und L, hab jetzt L, obwohl die meisten außer dem Händler den M empfohlen haben. 
Fährt sich genial, klettert vernünftig, und auf Singletrails und Downhills ein Traum.

Leider bin ich gestern zum Einstieg gleich mal mit dem Schaltwerk aufgeschlagen, und schon ist das erste Schaltauge verbogen. Das neue bekomm ich morgen, mein Händler hat heute Ruhetag, der soll ihm vergönnt sein.

@Mikeybalooooza: Die Schaltaugen von Bergamont sind doch alle gleich, oder?


Ach ja, was eine sehr gute Idee war, ist das Update von der Hayes zur Louise, Kumpel fährt die Hayes an nem Giant, kein Vergleich!!

Ach ja, zur Recon, die geht echt hervorragend, spricht fein an, nutzt den Federweg gut aus, und der PopLock ist genial, für Asphaltrampen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haddi (6. Mai 2007)

hey leute,

habe jetzt endlich mein allride pro. heute schon gefahren, aber voll in regen gekommen^^.
insgesamt habe ich 1500â¬ gezahlt.
wobei es eigentlich:
bike (1499â¬) + truvativ pedalen (89,99â¬) + trinkhalter (9,95â¬) + tacho von sigma (18,50â¬)
*1617,44â¬* wÃ¤ren - hat er mir fÃ¼r 1500â¬ gegeben.

des macht voll fun des rad! werde demnÃ¤chst bilder reinstellen.


----------



## Hans der Bär (6. Mai 2007)

Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Bergamont Enduro 6.7, und muss sagen, auf den ersten Blick geiles Teil....bin leider noch nich  dazugekommen  heftigere Drops und Trails zu fahrn, aber konnte schon mal feststellen , dass es sehr gut klettert...


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (10. Mai 2007)

Hi,

bin seit ~April 2005 auch ein Bergamontfahrer. Habe mir damals ein Rockaddict gekauft. Später dann ein paar Umbauten gemacht (Reba, SSD 210L, Mavic DeeTracks, anderen Lenker....)
Wollte jetzt nach 2 Jahren unbedingt ein Enduro haben und hatte auch schon ein Bestellung bei Canyon aufgegeben  Die haben den dreh mit Lieferzeiten noch nicht ganz raus, darum wurde es jetzt ein Bergamont Enduro 8.7.
Hab nen sehr guten Preis beim meinem local dealer bekommen.
Schönes Bike (Noch funzt die Lyric 2Step)


----------



## decolocsta (10. Mai 2007)

Ich fahr so ab auf diesen Rahmen....falls jemand tauschen will, hab nen Giant Reign mit frischem DT Swiss HVR Dämpfer im Angebot, Zustand ist Top.....


----------



## Haddi (11. Mai 2007)

so, ich habe heute einmal ein paar fotos vom allride prr gemacht:
Klick mich, um zu laden


----------



## minni_futzi (11. Mai 2007)




----------



## illuminato (18. Mai 2007)

so...ich hab hier zwar schon mal geschrieben aber da eh eher weniger los ist in diesem thread hab ich mir gedacht ich stell mal mein Bike rein mit den ganzen updates..
breiterer lenker (650mm, das gibt dermaßen mehr sicherheit), Ruffian Lock-On's von Odi(einfach nur genial und den preis wert) und die goldenen Schnellspanner von Hope...Federweg hab ich letztens mal selbst gemessen...beträgt 117mm...recht ordentlich eigentlich...ich bin bisher immer von 105 mm, wie auf der bergamont-seite angegeben, ausgegangen. Aber je mehr desto besser
hier is das gute stück


----------



## biker-wug (19. Mai 2007)

Hi, nettes Bike, wolltest du es nicht verkaufen, dein Evolve?

Sieht aber echt gut aus.


----------



## illuminato (19. Mai 2007)

ja ich würde/will es ja immer noch VERKAUFEN...und nicht verschenken...man glaubt garnicht wie unglaublich dreist manche Leute sind. Als ob ich etwas zu verschenken hätte.
Ich hab daher beschlossen das bike vorerst zu behalten. zudem läuft es im moment absolut problemfrei...und so ein fully muss man ja auch erst mal finden

Wie läuft dein threesome? das hab ich immernoch im auge weil der raahmen einfach so geil aussieht!
Nur leider is der ja nich als rahmenkit erhältlich...mal schauen am ende des sommers...vllt kriegt man da ja ein rahmenkit.ich hab anfang des jjahres mal bei bergamont angefragt per email, da haben sie mir geantwortet dass ich mich ende juli melden sollte.....am besten den Rahmen in weiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (20. Mai 2007)

Das Threesome läuft genial, ist ein richtig geiles Bike, vor allem begeistert mich der Hinterbau, spricht sensibel an ohne nerviges Wippen, perfekt.

Kann ich echt nur empfehlen.

Das mit dem Verschenken anstatt Verkaufen kann ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## sh0rt (1. Juni 2007)

Ich schaue auch gerade nach was neuem leckerem und das Threesome steht auf jedenfall auf meiner Liste. Als Ex-Bandscheibenvorfalls-Krüppel(einmal Bandi, immer Bandi) fahre ich im moment auch Fully und möchte mir aber etwas "besseres" kaufen. 

Was mich interresiert wie ist das Threesome zum Touren geeignet, ich fahre im Moment meist 5 mal die Woche abends 25km wo ich pro Tour ca. 300hm habe und da sollte der komfort bergauf auch vorhanden sein, mit dem Lockout bei meinem jetzigen Fully hinten ist das ja ganz OK nur leider ist der Federweg hinten auf Trails etwas zu wenig und darum schaue ich nach dem Threesome, das Cube AMS 125 ist auch schick aber eben nochmal knapp 500 teurer wenn man es mit Shimano LX/XT austattung haben möchte 

Wäre super wenn Ihr etwas mit mir teilen könntet


----------



## biker-wug (2. Juni 2007)

Hi,

das Threesome ist bergauf auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, wippt auch ohne Wippunterdrückung so gut wie nicht. Gebrauche die Wippunterdrückung am Dämpfer eigentlich nur bei schnellen Wiegetrittattacken auf Asphalt.

Bin erst letzte Woche eine Tour mit 1300hm in den Alpen gefahren, war genial vom Klettern her, vom Downhill ganz zu schweigen!!


----------



## crazyeddie (2. Juni 2007)

hab ein platoon team im keller stehen, zum glück nicht meins und zum glück für den fahrer nur eine zeitlich befristete sponsoring-geschichte. abgesehen davon, dass die goldene marta sl sauhässlich ist und kein stück zur teamlackierung passt, ist sie ein oem-modell ohne carbonhebel - ich würds beschiss nennen. die laufräder sind viel zu schwer für ein bike dieser klasse und die einspeichqualität war wirklich armselig. besonders prickelnd ist der komponentenmix auch nicht. die kabelführung würde ich auch nicht gerade als gelungen bezeichnen. einstimmiges urteil von mir und dem fahrer: einem geschenktem gaul schaut man nicht ins maul, aber für eigenes geld würde sowas nicht ins haus kommen, schon gar nicht für 2800 euro.


----------



## sh0rt (2. Juni 2007)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Threesome ist bergauf auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, wippt auch ohne Wippunterdrückung so gut wie nicht. Gebrauche die Wippunterdrückung am Dämpfer eigentlich nur bei schnellen Wiegetrittattacken auf Asphalt.
> 
> Bin erst letzte Woche eine Tour mit 1300hm in den Alpen gefahren, war genial vom Klettern her, vom Downhill ganz zu schweigen!!



Klingt ja ganz positiv, danke für den Input


----------



## platoon_fan (3. Juni 2007)

Sorry Eddie, aber gerade FÜR das Geld (2799 uvp) gehörts gekauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hrXXL (3. Juni 2007)

hoffe das ich in wenigen tagen auch bergamont mountainbiker werde.
momentan hab ich noch ein bergamont cross trekking und warte auf mein threesome 6.7


----------



## crazyeddie (3. Juni 2007)

platoon_fan schrieb:


> Sorry Eddie, aber gerade FÜR das Geld (2799 uvp) gehörts gekauft...



dein name gibt dir die meinung anscheinend ja schon vor. wenn du mit dem, was für das geld beim platoon team geboten wird, zufrieden bist, bitte. ich finds irgendwie ziemlich schwach und inhomogen. aber diese markengeilheit war mir immer schon suspekt. ich fahr ein scott, weil das nunmal auf dem aufkleber steht, den man in taiwan auf den rahmen gepappt hat. mich interessieren technische aspekte. du scheinst ja da eher den bauch entscheiden zu lassen. aber der muss sich ja nit mit dem bleischweren billig-laufradsatz plagen, das müssen ja deine beine


----------



## sh0rt (3. Juni 2007)

hrXXL schrieb:


> hoffe das ich in wenigen tagen auch bergamont mountainbiker werde.
> momentan hab ich noch ein bergamont cross trekking und warte auf mein threesome 6.7



Bin auf deine Meinung gespannt, mir würde die Entscheidung leichter fallen wenn man das 6.7 direkt mit revelation oder pike bekommen könnte.


----------



## illuminato (3. Juni 2007)

Also ich hab die Recon getestet und sooooo schlecht ist sie garnicht! Klar, die is halt ziemlich schwer, aber dafÃ¼r kostet das Bike insgesamt auch "nur" 1699â¬...da is so ne gabel Standard...versender ausgeschlossen!
Ich Ã¼berlege allerdings auch ob ich die Gabel nicht tauschen soll...die weisse revelation bekommt man ja schon fÃ¼r 400 euro im inet...die recon fÃ¼r 200 als neu verkauft...dann passt das!
Aber zuerst wÃ¤re ich mal froh wenn das Bike Ã¼berhaupt mal kommen wÃ¼rde

So long


----------



## platoon_fan (4. Juni 2007)

@crazyeddie
Ursprünglich bestellt hatte ich mir ein anderes Bike, NICHT von Bergamont, soviel zur "Markengeilheit".
Aber ich konnte dem 7.7 einfach nicht wiederstehen, als es plötzlich im Laden stand, gerade wegen der AUSSTATTUNG !
Mein Name hier entspringt eigentlich ziemlich großer Ideenlosigkeit und ich weiß sehr wohl, auf was ich beim Bikekauf zu achten habe (Stichwort "technische Aspekte").
Aber wenn du mal die hochgelobten Canyons vergleichst (Ultimate 8.0 + Ultimate 8.0 FBI Team), dann kann man (von mir aus bis auf den Laufradsatz) schon sehr gut erkennen, dass das Platoon Team von der Preis/Leistung her doch ganz schön reinschlägt, zumal man beim Händler eh mindestens 10% Rabatt bekommt und dann würde das Platoon Team ca. 2499 kosten 
Wie gesagt, nur meine Meinung und ich glaube, wir sollten hiermit die Sache beenden, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und ich Respektiere, wenn du sagts, dass ein Laufradsatz wie dieser nichts am 2,5tausend Bike zu suchen hat.
Ich würds mir kaufen, wenn ich Bock hätte, soviel Geld auszugeben 
Auf gutes Schweigen                    ...es sei denn, du hast noch was zu sagen


----------



## hrXXL (4. Juni 2007)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Bin auf deine Meinung gespannt, mir würde die Entscheidung leichter fallen wenn man das 6.7 direkt mit revelation oder pike bekommen könnte.



die meinung wird noch dauern.
bin heut angerufen worden, dass es noch 2 wochen dauert.
aber ich find die recon nicht so schlecht. hab das rad in willingen am we getestet und war eigentlich recht zufrieden mit der gabel


----------



## sh0rt (6. Juni 2007)

Also ich werde mich wohl für das Threesome 6.7 entscheiden, habe aber noch die möglichkeit Teile zu tauschen...Gabel vielleicht gegen eine Revelation tauschen? Die Revelation mit Feder wiegt soviel wie die Recon und kostet auch soviel. Gerade aber bei den Bremsen bin ich am überlegen...Empfehlungen?


----------



## illuminato (7. Juni 2007)

Wenn du die Gabel tauschen willst dann bitte nur gegen die Rev. Air...ansonsten hast ja net wirklich was gut gemacht. Ich würde sie nur tauschen weil die Recon mit Feder so schwer ist!
Da tausch lieber die bremsen. Mach dir ne Juicy 5 oder ne 7er hin. Also das wäre meine Empfehlung. Ich hab nach 1,5 Jahren mit der Juicy 5 noch kein einziges Problem gehabt. Einmal entlüftet, einmal neue Beläge, das wars.Kein quietschen oder andere Gruselmärchen aus dem Forum
Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## biker-wug (7. Juni 2007)

Also ich bin mit der Recon echt zufrieden, ist auch nicht wirklich was um, zur Revelation mit Stahlfeder von einem Kumpel von mir.

Laß die Gabel drin, die paßt super.

Ich empfehle als Bremse die Louise 07.Und statt der Gabel lieber noch einen höherwertigen Laufradsatz, da spürst gespartes Gewicht mehr!!


----------



## Pif (9. Juni 2007)

*meld*

Bin seit gestern auch Besitzer eines Bergamont Rads. Nachdem ich erst das Stallion Hardtail getestet habe, was mir bereits giefiel aber von der Ausstattung nicht ganz überzeugte, testete ich einfach mal das Evolve 5.7. Nach der ersten kurzen Testfahrt mit dem Rad war das Stallion vergessen und eine Aufstockung meines Budgets fast sicher. 
Ich hatte das Glück das mein Händler großzügig und nett war, so durfte ich das Rad 2 Tage mit nach Hause nehmen und ausgiebig testen, natürlich nur ohne Geländeeinsatz. Bin dann in der Halde nur die Schotterpisten gefahren  
Im Kaufberatungstherad erwähnte ich dann diverse Knarz und Schleifgeräusche, die aber durch Einstellung der Dämpfer behoben worden sind. Zudem wurden meine Pedalen (Shimano SPD-M 520) montiert und das Bike nochmal in einer Vorabinspektion untersucht.  

Knarzen ist weg, gestern bin ich aber auch nicht mehr weit gefahren. Erst wieder am Montag. Bilder folgen dann auch.

 Bergamont Evolve ist absolut zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (9. Juni 2007)

Wie sind die Bremsen? Zufrieden damit, schon gut eingebremst?


----------



## Pif (9. Juni 2007)

Hatte davor mechanische Schiebenbremsen  , deswegen kein richtiger Vergleich. Aber ich komme mit den Hayes gut klar und denke, dass sie gut bremsen. Hatte keine Proböleme vernünftig und schnell von 50kmh runter zu bremsen, wo die mechanischen an ihre Grenzen kamen.


----------



## sh0rt (29. Juni 2007)

So nach ein paar Wochen ruhe, geselle ich mich nun auch zu den Bergamont Fahrern. Habe seit vorgestern mein Threesome 6.7 und bin bisher sehr zufrieden.


----------



## mdwolch (6. Juli 2007)

Ich wäre auch gerne Bergamont Fahrer geworden aber das Threesome 7.7 ist leider nicht mehr lieferbar


----------



## Deleted 94818 (6. Juli 2007)

tach auch ! hab seit heute mein evolve 5.7 werds morgen oder am sonntag mal ausgiebig testen ! hier mal kleines pic


----------



## Deleted 94818 (6. Juli 2007)

standesgemäss erstmal dick eingesaut  läuft echt geil das teil !


----------



## sh0rt (6. Juli 2007)

glänzt ja fast noch


----------



## Buddy66 (12. Juli 2007)

Wieder einen mehr!!!!!! aber leider erst ab morgen!

n'Abend allerseits!

Habe mich nach langem hin und her (wollte nämlich nach allem was ich hier so gelesen habe in Bezug auf Kundenpflege und Service kein GEISTERFAHRER werden) heute für ein Threesome 7.7 entschieden und kann es morgen abholen. Rahmengröße M für 185cm und Schrittlänge 90 paßt mir hoffentlich, aber Probefahrten waren o.k., alles andere wird sich zeigen.

@f33styler85: Wo gibt's denn dieses Spray? Das Brauch ich auch ganz dringend!!!! 

Beste Grüße in freudiger Erwartung (fühlt sich an wie damals Weihnachten kurz vor der Bescherung)

Buddy66


----------



## bomba0815 (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute 
Ich habe auch eins und zwar ein Evolve Enduro 02 bis auf die Reifen und die Bremsleitungen alles Original, passt und hält ebend alles noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 94818 (12. Juli 2007)

öhm wie wo was welches spray ?!? hab ich was verpasst


----------



## biker-wug (13. Juli 2007)

Buddy66 schrieb:


> Rahmengröße M für 185cm und Schrittlänge 90 paßt mir hoffentlich, aber Probefahrten waren o.k., alles andere wird sich zeigen.



Da bin ich mal gespannt was du schreibst, ich hab das 6.7 in L bei 1,78.

Mir kam das M einfach zu kurz vor.


----------



## sh0rt (13. Juli 2007)

Buddy66 schrieb:


> Rahmengröße M für 185cm und Schrittlänge 90 paßt mir hoffentlich



Also ich habe auch ein L bei 1,87 und 88cm Schrittlänge und mag es so wie es ist. Nach der Faustformel kommt man auch ziemlich genau auf die 50cm des L.


----------



## bergamontbiker (14. Juli 2007)

ich bin seit gestern stolzer besitzer eines bergamont threesome 6.7 und ich find des teil einfach nur geil.


----------



## biker-wug (14. Juli 2007)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch ein L bei 1,87 und 88cm Schrittlänge und mag es so wie es ist. Nach der Faustformel kommt man auch ziemlich genau auf die 50cm des L.



Bin jetzt gestern nochmal das M Probegefahren, war zufall. Muß sagen, trotz meiner nur 1,78 bin ich mit dem L zufrieden, das M ist schon echt kurz.


----------



## Buddy66 (14. Juli 2007)

fr33styler85 schrieb:


> öhm wie wo was welches spray ?!? hab ich was verpasst


Hallo f33styler85,

hast nix verpaßt, ich meinte das "MUD"-Spray, weil Dein Bike gar so schön eingesaut war. Das Spray ist aber doch eher was für Geländewagen- oder SUV-Fahrer.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 94818 (14. Juli 2007)

ich liebs einfach bergab mit viel dreck im weg  am besten noch schön nass


----------



## Pif (14. Juli 2007)

Dann möchte ich euch auch endlich mal mein Bike präsentieren:


----------



## Foral (17. Juli 2007)

Bin seit knapp 2 Jahren begeisterter Bergamont-Biker  
Hier mein Allride:


----------



## Geesthachter (20. Juli 2007)

Und noch einer ich hab zwar nur ein stallion aber für das was ich mache reicht das. is noch original aber ich suche noch ne schicke gabel weil die original mir nich so gefällt hat da jemand eine idee welche geeignet wäre so um 100mm federweg lockout usw.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (20. Juli 2007)

ich hab noch ne rock shox recon mit u turn (85-130mm) und externer zugstufe aber ohne lockout zu verkaufen


----------



## Geesthachter (20. Juli 2007)

Bergamont-rider schrieb:


> ich hab noch ne rock shox recon mit u turn (85-130mm) und externer zugstufe aber ohne lockout zu verkaufen



wie viel willste denn haben ich hab mich noch nicht so schlau gemacht was es denn immoment auf dem markt gibt


----------



## Geesthachter (20. Juli 2007)

noch mal ne frage ich kenne mich jetzt nich so gut mit gabel aus kumpel hat ne magura gabel ist begeistert und ein andere kumpel hat ne rock shox und mmeint magura baue s...... gabel ka wer  recht hat kann mir da jemand helfen


----------



## ollimtb (21. Juli 2007)

Noch einer...

seit 4 Wochen auf einem Envolve 5.7 unterwegs. Bin sehr zufrieden. Ich bräuchte nur einen anderen Sattel für wirklich lange Touren. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Stiffler2409 (21. Juli 2007)

Hier mal meins. Komplett Aufbau. Jetzt kommt noch ne neue Gabel ans Bike. Hab ein ziemlich gutes Angebot von einer Reba Team bekommen ist aber 100mm und bin mir noch nicht recht sicher ob das von der Geometrie her passt.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## alex47 (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich interessiere mich auch für den Evolve 5.7, und habe noch zwei Fragen... Lässt sich der hintere Dämpfer blockieren, und wie ist das Fahrverhalten bergauf, wippt das Teil oder hällt sich das im Rahmen? (Eingelenker sollten ja nicht so der Bringer sein, oder ist das nur ein Vorurteil?) 

Herzlichen Dank für etwaiges Feedback (gerne auch als PM, damit der Lesefluss hier nicht gestört wird...)

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollimtb (22. Juli 2007)

> > _
> >
> >
> > alex47 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Pif (22. Juli 2007)

alex47 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich interessiere mich auch für den Evolve 5.7, und habe noch zwei Fragen... Lässt sich der hintere Dämpfer blockieren, und wie ist das Fahrverhalten bergauf, wippt das Teil oder hällt sich das im Rahmen? (Eingelenker sollten ja nicht so der Bringer sein, oder ist das nur ein Vorurteil?)
> 
> Herzlichen Dank für etwaiges Feedback (gerne auch als PM, damit der Lesefluss hier nicht gestört wird...)
> ...



Wiege 105kg und muss sagen, dass der Dämpfer gute Arbeit leistet. Im Wiegetritt auf sehr steilen Anstiegen merke ich schon Wippen, allerdings muss man das bei meinem Gewicht und dem Dämpfer wohl auch erwarten. Blockierbar ist der nicht, richtig eingestellt ist dies aber nicht schlimm.

Lenker, Sitzposition und Antritt ist an dem Bike ausgezeichnet. Schaltung ebenfalls sehr fein.

Sattel ist ein Streitpunkt, kann man aber bestimmt tauschen. Griffe bei Problemen mit Einschlafenden Händen sollte man ebenfalls wechseln (Ergon), sonsten sind diese top in Ordnung.


----------



## Evolve Enduro (22. Juli 2007)

...jetzt muss ich mal eine Lanze für den Evolve-Eingelenker brechen. Ich habe letzte Woche mit einem Evolve Enduro (Modell 06, aber gleicher Rahmen wie das 5.7) einen Alpencross absolviert. Der Hinterbau ist kinematisch derart optimiert, dass er eigentlich keine Plattform-Dämpfung bräuchte. Auch bergauf im Wiegetritt rührt sich (fast) nix. Und das, obwohl ich mein Rad eher als Freerider miss-/gebrauche und gut 1/3 Sag bei minimalem Druck in der SPV-Kammer meines Swinger 3-way fahre. 
Zum Dämpfer im 5.7 kann ich lediglich das Verhalten des Enduro 6.7 meiner Frau heranziehen, dort ist ebenfalls der O2-RPV von X-Fusion verbaut. Der verfügt zwar nicht über eine einstellbare Plattform, jedoch kann die Zugstufendämpfung bis zur völligen Arretierung am Rad verstellt werden. Bei Bedarf kannst Du also bergauf die Zugstufe (Rebound) arretieren, dann wippt absolut nix mehr. Nachteil: Der Dämpfer ist tief eingefedert und der Hinterbau entsprechend verkürzt. Das entspricht nicht der herrschenden Meinung, dass der Hinterbau bergab ausgefedert und die Gabel runtergefahren sein soll. Ich konnte nach inzwischen einem Jahr und ca. 2500 km Berge absolut keinen Unterschied in Sachen Krafteinsatz zwischen abgesenkter und nicht abgesenkter Gabel spüren. Ob das jetzt auf einen abgesenkten und nicht abgesenkten Hinterbau übertragbar ist, weiss ich nicht, vermute es aber. Wippen sollte jedoch vorne wie hinten bergauf unterdrückt werden, was der Evolve-Hinterbau jedoch auch ohne Plattform schafft (s.o.).
Was mich zu einem Eingelenker bewogen hat, war die Sensibilität. In Sachen Ansprechverhalten kann m.E. kein Viergelenker einem guten Eingelenker wie dem Evolve das Wasser reichen (Plattform nahezu deaktiviert vorausgesetzt).
Ansonsten halte ich das Evolve 5.7 für ein stimmiges Einstiegs/Mittelklasse-XC/All-Mountain-Bike zu einem sehr guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Schwachpunkt sind m.E. je nach Einsatzbereich Naben und Bremsen. Vielleicht gönnst Du Dir ja in 2-3 Jahren einen neuen Laufradsatz und/oder neue Bremsen und verkloppst die alten Teile bei Ebay.
Hinweis: Solltest Du Dich für das 5.7 entscheiden, bestelle die Feder für die Tora gleich Deinem Körpergewicht entsprechend (ich denke Standard ist bis 75 kg).
Viel Spaß beim Vergleichen und Probefahren(!),
Robert


----------



## alex47 (23. Juli 2007)

OK, danke für die Aussagen. Ich werde mal die Vorurteile beiseite räumen, und eine Probefahrt wagen. Mit meinen 63kg sollte das Bike wohl nicht allzuviele Probleme bekommen...

Alex


----------



## Pif (14. August 2007)

Mit dem Evolve auch die ersten Alpenrunden hinter mich gebracht ) Als Einsteiger aber mit kürzeren Halbtagstouren (Meist 3 Stunden) angefangen:

20km bis 600hm, Anstiege dafür auch mal bis zu 25%, Gefälle bei Abfahrten bis 32%. Auf der Straße mit knapp 70kmh an meine Grenzen gekommen, aber sicherlich nicht an die Grenze des Rads.
Bergauf mit abgesenkter Gabel keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Kein Wippen im Wiegetritt. Einziges Manko bei mir war ziemlich lautes Quitschen bei steilen Anstiegen und Geschwindigkeiten zwischen 3kmh und 7kmh? Keine Ahnung wo das her kam, wird morgen beim Händler untersucht.


----------



## alex47 (14. August 2007)

OK, ich habe heute eine Evolve 5.7 bestellt. Nächste Woche wird es dann losgehen! *freu*

Alex


----------



## Fortification (14. August 2007)

@ Pif
Verräts du mir wo das Foto aufgenommen wurde?


----------



## Pif (14. August 2007)

In Kärnten am Weißensee, etwas oberhalb von Obernaggl 
Schöne Gegend da. Dort habe ich letztes Jahr nen MTB geliehen und mir danach zu Hause eins gekauft. War also back to the roots *gg*


----------



## Kiez-pro (15. August 2007)

Ich hab auch eins!!! 
Nen schönes Dirt Bike!!!   
Ich hab das Bergamont Kiez pro!!!    Aber das vom letzten jahr,find ich aber auch besser!!!
Is hier auch links aufn Bild zu sehen!!!
Geiles Teil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graf (16. August 2007)

hehe ich hab auch eins=)=)=)
und zwar ein kiez pro 04 ..ich muss sagen, des teil is einfach hammer!..hab den rahmen mit paar kratzern, fsa the pig, sattel und sattelstüze in ebay für 120 öro bekommen=)....paar wochen später hab ich ne auktion vom gleichen rahmen mit schaltauge und ner boxguide kettenführung gesehn, die war schon über 230 euro oder so^^...hab noch ne 05er recon u turn dran, hussefelt, usw. laufäder könnten bisschen leichter sein, hab mir bei actionsports die bitch whippa gekauft, sind aber ziemlich fett die felgen=).....aber zurück zum rahmen:
die geometrie is richtig geil, auch bei vollspeed volle kontrolle (--> reim)
des merk ich da dran, dass ich vor nem jahr, mit meim alten focus fatboy nich schneller als 70 fahrn konnte und auch derbe schiss hatte weils irgendwie voll unruhig war...dieses frühjahr mim kiez pro den julierpass mit 80 km/h runter, teilweise auch manual mit 80 sachen...und so schnell kams mir gar nich vor^^...(--> meim freund seine muddi isch hinterhergefahren und hat gemessen)


----------



## *S.F.T.* (17. August 2007)

hi

ich fahre zwar nicht selbst bergamont abr "gabolino" und "McTorque" aus dem forum


----------



## gerhard2k1 (23. August 2007)

Fahre seit ein paar Wochen das Bergamont Threesome 6.7. Bin auch sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## biker-wug (23. August 2007)

Postet doch bitte ein paar Bilder!!


----------



## sh0rt (23. August 2007)

Dann auch hier nochmal:


----------



## alex47 (23. August 2007)

seit heute bin auch ich Bergamont-Fahrer. War heute zum ersten mal mit dem Bike im Wald. Was soll ich sagen, kein Vergleich zu meinem 1993-Specialized Rockhopper. Sind ja auch nur 13 Jahre und 6 Gänge mehr...

Hat Spass gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (25. August 2007)

Fahre ein BigAir Team 07


----------



## Der_Graf (25. August 2007)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> Fahre ein BigAir Team 07



---> lohnt sich der kauf??? bin auch schon seit längerem am überlegen..
hab die ganze zeit testberichte gesucht aber kein gefunden. bitte um bericht


----------



## Smourock17 (25. August 2007)

auf alle fälle, bis auf die Totem.

Kannst ja im Totemfred nachlesen was mit der Gabel alles noch nicht stimmt.
Mein Tipp: Kaufen, gleich ne 66 dazu bestellen und dann die Totem verscherbeln 

Meine braucht a alle 200KM streicheleinheiten. Selbständige veränderung der Progression bishin zum verlust von Verderweg, bist ständig am Schrauben...

Ansonsten bin ich bis auf die Big Betty Reifen die Standart drauf sind (ersetzt durch Maxxis Minion)  total zufrieden, würde mir das Bike wieder kaufen!


----------



## Der_Graf (25. August 2007)

Ich hab gehört damit kann man nich soo gut surfen, also des kommt nich so leicht hoch...trifft des zu^^?
bin am überlegen: bergamont big air team    oder    canyon torque frx


----------



## Smourock17 (25. August 2007)

voll der käse...


----------



## Der_Graf (25. August 2007)

was...das torque oder die surfeigenschaften...;-)


----------



## Smourock17 (25. August 2007)

dass das bigair schlecht zum surfen geeignet sei.

fahr´s doch einfach mal probe und checks auf herz und nieren


----------



## Der_Graf (25. August 2007)

werd ich machen. aber jetz geh ich ersch ma ne woche weg. und vielleicht birgt die eurobike ja irgendwas noch besseres;-)


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (26. August 2007)

@ de gradf:
bitte kauf die en canyon. der bergamont rahmen bekommt spätestens nach einem jahr risse an der dämpferaufnahme am oberrohr. der rahmen kann nix. ich kauf mir auch en anderes sobald ich geld hab( rocky mountain rmx).

mfg martin


----------



## gerhard2k1 (26. August 2007)

Das mit dem Rahmen bezieht sich aber jetzt nur auf das BigAir oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (26. August 2007)

nein ich hatte auch ein enduro nixon und da is der rahmen nach einem monat cross country fahren komplett gerissen. bilder dazu bei meinen fotos.

mfg martin


----------



## Smourock17 (27. August 2007)

wieviel wiegst du?

Wenn der Frame nach einem Jahr Risse bekommt kannst du dir doch nen neuen auf Garantie hohlen!

Kenne genügend hier im Forum die noch mit 2005er Bigair unterwegs sind und es hält!


----------



## gerhard2k1 (27. August 2007)

Ich fahre Threesome 6.7 und wiege 90kg. Ist aber nicht der gleiche Rahmen, oder das gleiche Rahmensystem oder?


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (28. August 2007)

ich wiege 70 kilo und des sollte der rahmen halten. hab ja nen neuen bekommen hab aber 2 monate drauf warten müssen. weil es keine rahmen mehr gab.


----------



## Smourock17 (29. August 2007)

arghs, jo das gibt einem zu denken

Vor allem weil ich gerade sehe dass dein alter ja ein 06´er Modell war, welches ja schon im gegensatz zum 05´er verstärkte dämpferaufnahmen hat...

und 2 Monate warten is meiner Meinung nach auch ne Sauerrei


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (29. August 2007)

jo weil die alte rahmen war weg und die neuen waren mitte april noch net da. also überprüf dein rahmen genau an der aufnahme, wenn du was siehts beobachten. wenns größer wird dann sofort melden.

mfg maddin


----------



## mr.scandalous (1. Oktober 2007)

meld mich auch mal zur stelle!

ursprünglich evolve 7four allerdings ausser dem rahmen nix mehr original!






weiß zufällig jemand das gewicht des rahmens? hab ihn leider nie einzeln wiegen können.


----------



## Pif (1. Oktober 2007)

Hat jmd. der Evolve Fahrer die Tattoo Felgen und fährt Tubeless Reifen mit nem Kit? Hätte gerne Erfahrungen dazu, weil ich überlege auf Tubeless umzusteigen.


----------



## Pike78 (26. Oktober 2007)

Jo Bergamont Biker,
ich selber fahre nen BKiezPro im 4X Leidenschaftlich!
Was meint Ihr zu meiner Frage!
Kann ich es eigendlich auch bedenkenlos im DH einsetzen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergamont-rider (26. Oktober 2007)

also ich fahr mit meinem kiez pro hier alles... aber gabel musst ich schon austauschen die hatte risse bekommen...


----------



## KILLERBIKER (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wer kann mir was zu dem Rahmen sagen? Auf dem Oberrohr steht Evolve Enduro. Mich interessiert Baujahr und Federweg. Auf der Bergamont HP kann ich zwar die Geometriedaten finden jedoch mit dem Baujahr bzw Modelljahr bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Evolve Enduro (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
das ist der Evolve Enduro-Rahmen den ich auch fahre. Meines Wissens gab's den in dieser Lackierung nur für das Modelljahr 2006. Er basiert auf den Evolve-Rahmen, die seit 2004 nahezu unverändert gebaut werden (haben sich auch bisher hervorragend bewährt).
Federweg müsste mit dem Swinger 3-way bei 150 mm liegen.

Etwas stutzig macht mich die Gabel - es gab mal ein 2005er Evolve Enduro Nixon, da war der Rahmen aber komplett anders lackiert
-> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/bergamontevolveenduronixon.84725.htm# 

Außerdem sind beim Original 2006er Evolve-Enduro keine Single-tracks montiert sondern DT E540er und auch keine BigBettys (hinten seh ich nix - Conti?) sondern Maxxis Ignitor. Auch die XT-Kurbel ist nicht original (Truvativ Firex Team), aber auch nicht schlecht.

Warum interssiert dich nur der Rahmen?

Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Hans der Bär (5. November 2007)

Gibts hier jemand der auch das Enduro 6.7 fährt und ähnliche Probleme hat, oder zumindest jemand der mit einem Bergamont die selbe Erfahrung hatte? (Garantie, Kulanz usw....)

Ich bin heut mit meinem Enduro etwas mehr als nen halben Meter gedropt, und dabei hats meine Kettestrebe einfach in zwei Teile zerbrochen....
(Es war ja nich des erste Mal, dass ich gedropt bin, es war sauber gelandet, und es war nicht mal ins Flat)  

Das Rad ist auf den Tag genau 6 Monate alt.


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (6. November 2007)

Ich fahre ein 8.7 (gekauft April 07). Vom Rahmen her ist das ja das gleiche. Ich bin auch unzählige male mehr als einen Meter gedropt (auch ins Flat), war auch einige male in Winterberg, der Rahmen hat alles ausgehalten. Ich tippe daher mal auf einen Materialfehler. Mein erstes Bergamont war ein Rockaddict, da ist mir auch mal hinten am Rahmen was gebrochen. Mein Händler hat ca. 3 Wochen später von Bergamont einen komplett neuen Hinterbau bekommen.


----------



## KILLERBIKER (12. November 2007)

Evolve Enduro schrieb:


> Hi,
> das ist der Evolve Enduro-Rahmen den ich auch fahre. Meines Wissens gab's den in dieser Lackierung nur für das Modelljahr 2006. Er basiert auf den Evolve-Rahmen, die seit 2004 nahezu unverändert gebaut werden (haben sich auch bisher hervorragend bewährt).
> Federweg müsste mit dem Swinger 3-way bei 150 mm liegen.
> 
> ...


@Evolve Enduro
Es gibt in der Presse recht unterschiedliche Angaben was den Federweg des Enduro betrifft, und ich hoffe hier die Richtige Antwort darauf zu bekommen.
Das Bike das ich gebraucht aus der Kiste erstanden habe ist ursprünglich wohl aus 2005. Der Rahmen ist wegen Riss an der Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr getauscht worden; daher deiner Ansicht nach Modell 06. Im 05er Modell ist wenn ich Bilder des Enduro aus dem Jahr richtig deute die Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr mehrteilig und geschraubt. Hier am 06er ist sie einteilig und geschweißt. 
Somit kenne ich nun das Modelljahr. 
Den Federweg von 150mm kann ich nicht so recht glauben, denn wenn ich die Kettenstrebenlänge von 480mm und die Dämpferanlenkung von 220mm rausmesse habe ich eine Übersetzung von etwa  2,2. Bei einem Dämpferhub von 50mm ergibt sich beim Eingelenker ungefähr 110mm die sich die Schwinge linear bewegt. Diesen Wert habe ich mit dem Rollmeter auch nachmessen können. (Abstand Schnellspanner zu Sattel bei gefülltem Dämpfer minus Abstand Schnellspanner zu Sattel bei drucklosem Dämpfer).
Woher nun die 150mm oder wie auch in der Presse gesehen 140mm?
Wie auch immer ich bin mit dem Bike insgesamt sehr zufrieden.

Gruß aus Freimann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triften (3. Dezember 2007)

moin.

jo - wir fahren auch bergamont.
es kommt jetzt noch ein threesome 7.8 hinzu.
denken wir 


schaut mal: http://www.bergamont.de

die neue 08er site. gerade frisch aus unserem atelier in hamburg

gruss .team.triften


----------



## inspector91 (27. Januar 2008)

hallöle zusammen 
i wollte mal wissen was sich verändert wenn ich den dämper bei meinem big air team 07 ins untere loch setze (habs relativ neu) 
danke 

gruß inspector


----------



## Surtre (27. Januar 2008)

Sufu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=197757

Zusammengefasst: 
unteres Loch: eher degressive 170mm FW
oberes Loch: progressivere (im Vergleichzu oben) 150mm FW


----------



## inspector91 (27. Januar 2008)

dange werie matsch for se imfarmäischin


----------



## Siemens (18. Februar 2008)

hallo leute 
ich fahre auch Bergamont Big Air No1 mein Kumpel auch . Es gib mehre Bergamont fahrer


----------



## Biker 93 (26. Februar 2008)

fahre auch ein bergamont.en neus big air 6.8


----------



## Deleted 104857 (5. März 2008)

So, hier mal meins, nach einem kleinen update...


----------



## Biker 93 (6. März 2008)

das ist mein neues.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Biker 93 (6. März 2008)

was für bremsen haste denn drauf?


----------



## bodensee-alex (31. Mai 2008)

@'BigAir02 Maddin:

Wo ist denn der Rahmen bei Deinem Enduro Nixon gerissen?
Mein Bike knackt schon länger sehr stark und ich finde nichts, woran es liegen könnte.........

Viele Grüße

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BerG_Rider (29. Juni 2008)

Hi allesamt

ich hab mir letzten Monat ein Neues Bergamont Threesome 7.8 gegönnt und bereue es nicht!

Das Bike ist echt der Hammer und die Komponenten aller erste wahl...

HAMMERGEIL


----------



## Makke (30. Juni 2008)

ich hab auch ein Bergamont Threesome 7.7 ... allerdings nahezu komplett mit anderen Parts bestückt ...


----------



## Stallion (3. Juli 2008)

Hab letztes Jahr erst mim MTB-Sport angefangen und dann mit meinem Bergamont Stallion nicht viel falsch gemacht um einzusteigen.

Als nächstes kommt in den nächsten Wochen wahrscheinlich ein Threesome 6.8 

Bergamont


----------



## reinig (12. Juli 2008)

Set Ende Mai fahre ich ein Threesome 7.8.

Ich muss sagen, es fährt sich sehr geil.

Änderungen am Bike: 
- Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow Ti 316 Special Edition Sattel, 
- Time Z-Pedal Pro, 

sonst alles original


----------



## DevilRider (13. Juli 2008)

joa ich bin nen ex-bergamont team dh fahrer ...war nen echt schönes teil aber leider bisschen zu schwer !

hier nen bildchen


----------



## keroson (13. Juli 2008)

in action...
(das ist Bergamont Nr. 2, geplant ist schon Nr. 3 (ein kiez, wenn ich günstig an so einen Rahmen komm) und Nr.4 ein Bike das für 2009 überarbeitet wurde...)


----------



## Padde131 (13. Juli 2008)

Seit letzter Woche Kiez Pro besitzer und bin super zufrieden!


----------



## Stallion (17. Juli 2008)

Seit Gestern mega stolzer Threesome 6.8 Besitzer 

Einziges problem:
Ich habs Handgelenk gebrochen (bei na Tour) und kanns deshalb leider Gottes noch nicht fahren 

Bilder folgen


----------



## Koohgie (18. Juli 2008)

Hans der Bär schrieb:


> Gibts hier jemand der auch das Enduro 6.7 fährt und ähnliche Probleme hat, oder zumindest jemand der mit einem Bergamont die selbe Erfahrung hatte? (Garantie, Kulanz usw....)
> 
> Ich bin heut mit meinem Enduro etwas mehr als nen halben Meter gedropt, und dabei hats meine Kettestrebe einfach in zwei Teile zerbrochen....
> (Es war ja nich des erste Mal, dass ich gedropt bin, es war sauber gelandet, und es war nicht mal ins Flat)
> ...



Ich fahre das 8.7, ist mir auch auf beiden seiten an der Kettenstrebe gerissen, ein drop von einen Bordstein (20 cm), aber so wie ich von meinen Händler gehört habe bekomm ich einen neuen, die warten nur noch auf eine Steckachse, hat aber jetzt bis jetzt drei Wochen gedauert und wird wohl noch eine bis zwei dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padde131 (19. Juli 2008)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> Ich fahre das 8.7, ist mir auch auf beiden seiten an der Kettenstrebe gerissen, ein drop von einen Bordstein (20 cm), aber so wie ich von meinen Händler gehört habe bekomm ich einen neuen, die warten nur noch auf eine Steckachse, hat aber jetzt bis jetzt drei Wochen gedauert und wird wohl noch eine bis zwei dauern.



Sind ja beides welche aus 07. Mal schauen ob sich noch jemand mit nem 08er meldet. Wäre intressant zu wissen, da ich in nem laden arbeite, der bergamont vertreibt. 
Bis jetzt hatten wir noch keinen gebrochenen Hinterbau.


----------



## Koohgie (19. Juli 2008)

naja, war auch überrascht. Bin mal gespannt welchen Rahmen(Lack)/Dämpfer die mir schicken...
gruss


----------



## Foral (19. Juli 2008)

Als mein Allride Pro damals nen Rahmenriss hatte, bekam ich anstandslos nen neuen Rahmen (vom darauffolgenden Modelljahr), Lackierung entsprechend. Die Prozedur dauerte so 3 Wochen. Seitdem wieder glücklicher Bergamontler


----------



## Koohgie (19. Juli 2008)

Also die Lackierung ist mir ja noch wurscht, wobei dei vom 9.8 besser zu meiner Lyrik passen würde. Der Dämpfer wär mir wichtiger, da vorher ein Manitou Swinger SPV 3-way drin war und der mir gar nicht gefallen hat, der war völlig überfordert. Und jetzt bin ich mal gespannt welchen sie rein tun. Es wär ja klasse wenn sie mir den 9.8 Rahmen samt Fox schicken würden. Aber an ein solches Wunder glaub ich eher nicht. Zumal sie mir für den neuen Rahmen auch ein neues Laufrad(Heck) mitschicken weil am 8.7 war hinten ein 10´er Schnellspanner drin und im neuen Rahmen ist eine 12´er Achse(auf die sie jetzt noch warten). Und dass sie dann so spendierfreudig sind glaub ich eher net. Aber trotz allem wirds wohl nicht mein letztes Bergamont sein. Liebäugele schon nächstes jahr mit dem Big air von diesjahr. Ist eigentlich ein geiler Allround-Rahmen, mit dem man noch Berg hoch fahren kann und trotzdem noch was aushält und das alles zu einem Preis der mehr als ok rüber kommt.


----------



## Jayson213 (29. Juli 2008)

servus.

also ich hab mir des big air 6.7 gekauft weil preis-leistung wohl kaum zu schlagen wäre auf dem sektor...
muß aber zugeben das ich sofort mit dem pimpen angefangen habe da lenker,pedale, dämpfer und antrieb mal gar nich gehen/gingen...
jetzt noch ne g'scheite gabel rein und es taugt vollkommen.
empfehlen kann ichs trotzdem


----------



## Fex5.7 (8. August 2008)

jetzt 3


evolve 5.7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraxel (6. September 2008)

Wieder einer mehr 
Hab  heute die erste Runde mit meinem Threesome7.8
gedreht, muß immer noch grinsen.Fährt sich einfach großartig.

Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Tip für die passende Dämpfereinstellung beim Fox rp 32 was den Druck betrifft. Bin ein 60kg Leichtgewicht, habs heut mit 90 psi probiert,evtl.gibts ja einen Erfahrungswert.Vom Gefühl her könnts ein bisserl softer sein.Ist mein erstes Fully,hab da überhaupt keine Erfahrung.

mfg
kraxel


----------



## Makke (8. September 2008)

willkommen in der Runde der Bergamontler!

mal ein Update von meinem:


----------



## serious-g (7. Oktober 2008)

Tach zusammen,
hab vorgestern nen mega Schnapper gemacht und gehör dadurch nun auch zu den Bergamontlern: Ein Team replica in weiss-blau-rot, Hardtail 56iger mit RST Capa für sagenhafte 30 Eus! War lediglich die hintere Tektro Bremse defekt, die LX Kurbelschrauben der Hollowtech haben gefehlt??!, der Lenker war ziemlich mies in gold gesprüht...,leider mit Schraubachsen Schürman Hohlkammerfelgen und der Sattel ist durch. Bin noch dran es zu reparieren, dann kommen sofort die Fotos! Gruss


----------



## bodensee-alex (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab mir 2005 das Enduro Nixon gekauft & bin bis heut super zufrieden.
Ist einfach ein Top Bike!

Grüße, Alex


----------



## Campari79 (8. Oktober 2008)

Bin vom Evolve 5.8 aufs Enduro 6.8 umgestiegen. Beides tolle Bikes , aber mein Enduro geb ich nicht mehr her.


----------



## Makke (8. Oktober 2008)

gefällt mir sehr gut ... so was fehlt in meiner Sammlung noch ...


----------



## Lehmlutscher (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi!
Oute mich hiermit auch als Bergamontler


----------



## kopfkissen (11. Oktober 2008)

Hier mein Bergamont:
in Ruhe



und in freier wildbahn:


----------



## basti138 (11. Oktober 2008)

Noch einer der letzten 2007er Rahmen...
Die sind vom Aussterben bedroht


----------



## kopfkissen (12. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, ist aber auch erst Ende April diesen Jahres gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (12. Oktober 2008)

Was solls...
Bergamont ist wenigstens kulant und gibt dir dann selbstverständlich nen 2008er mit neuer Nabe.
Trotzdem gefällt mir das Bike!


----------



## kopfkissen (14. Oktober 2008)

Wieso denn eine neue Nabe
Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## basti138 (14. Oktober 2008)

Na Steckachse...


----------



## kopfkissen (15. Oktober 2008)

Na dann ...


----------



## TommyBlueEye (2. Dezember 2008)

Fahre das 2007-er Bergamont Evolve Team Fully. Sehr zufrieden


----------



## basti138 (2. Dezember 2008)

Das 2007er hatte doch diese gemeinsame Gabel-Dämpfer-Fernbedienung...
Ist die effektiv?


----------



## TommyBlueEye (2. Dezember 2008)

Gabel ist nur per Hebel vom Lenker aus blockierbar, Dämpfer leider nicht! Außer halt im Stand!


----------



## basti138 (2. Dezember 2008)

Das gabs dann wohl nur beim Team "LTD"


----------



## DenK (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

Dann möchte ich mich hier auch mal einreihen.

Mein erstes Bergamont war ein Threesome 6.7 also schön in weiß gehalten.

Ich habe es aber etwas zu hart rangenommen, Resultat war ein beidseitig gebrochener Hinterbau. (OK, war zum großen Teil meine Schuld, Drops ins Flache aus 1m sind nix für ein AM Bike)
Garantieabwicklung war problemlos, aber sie hatten (leider) nur noch Rahmen vom 7.7 da. Der ist zwar vom besseren Modell, aber im Endeffekt nur anders lackiert als der 6.7er. Also habe ich nun nen schwarzes Bike mit weißer Gabel. Naja, man gewöhnt sich ja an alles. ;-)

Das sieht nun so aus:





Hier die Bruchstellen vom 6.7er Rahmen:






Weil ich aber nun nicht auf die Drops verzichten mochte und immer mehr meine Begeisterung für eine etwas extremere Fahrweise aufkam legte ich mir vor kurzem noch ein Kiez 040 zu.
Das war das beste was ich überhaupt tun konnte, ich liebe dieses Fahrrad! Bin eigentlich kaum noch mit dem Threesome unterwegs, das Kiez macht einfach mehr Spaß, ist viel agiler und direkter.

Da hätten wir das gute Stück:





Das es jetzt gerade zwei Bergamont sind ist mehr Zufall. Die bieten meiner Meinung nach einfach eine gute Leistung (und vor allem guten Service) zum günstigen Kurs an.


Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (2. Dezember 2008)

Zum dem tiefergelegten Threesome: Heitschibumbeitschi

Nen 1 Meter Drop...(Treppe ohne die Stufen zu berühren) hat meins auch schon öfters gehabt.
Seit dem ersten Mal krieselts irgendwo drinnen, wenn ich den Rahmen abwechselnd vorne und hinten hochhebe
Aber von Rissen noch keine Spur...

Wenn beim Kiez sich die Schrauben an den verschiebbaren Ausfallenden lösen, knackts auch gerne mal.


Basti


----------



## mih (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde ebenfalls in einigen Wochen zum Kreis der Bergamont-Fahrer zählen - mit einem Evolve 6.8. Das gab's mit nettem Rabatt und einem großen Zubehörpaket als Auslaufmodell.

Wieso fahren hier eigentlich so wenige das Evolve und so viele das Threesome? Wie unterscheiden sich die denn?


----------



## Padde131 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir letzte woche mein 2tes bergamont vorbestellt, und zwar das big air 9.9 






bis jetzt hab ich das kiez pro 08:






allerdings mit xt shadow schaltwerk und schwalbe table top bereifung


----------



## basti138 (2. Dezember 2008)

mih schrieb:


> Ich werde ebenfalls in einigen Wochen zum Kreis der Bergamont-Fahrer zählen - mit einem Evolve 6.8. Das gab's mit nettem Rabatt und einem großen Zubehörpaket als Auslaufmodell.
> 
> Wieso fahren hier eigentlich so wenige das Evolve und so viele das Threesome? Wie unterscheiden sich die denn?



Es ist der X-Link, der das Ganze Steifer macht und der Einsatzbereich.
Nur scheinbar sind bei den Evolv´s die Schwingenlager Robuster, beim selben Einsatz.
Ab dem 6.8 ist das Oberrohr gerade und sieht den Threesome schon sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Makke (3. Dezember 2008)

das Evolve geht halt bergauf schneller, dafür ist das Threesome bergab flotter ....


----------



## Patator (8. Dezember 2008)

So dann gebe ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu.
Habe vor Jahren ein Kiez Pro gekauft und lange gefahren.

Seit diesem Sommer fahre ich ein Bergamont Big Air 8.7 2007er.

Ich bin schon immer sehr zufrieden mit Bergmont gewesen.
Sehr gute Bikes.

Ausserdem untestützt man die deutsche Wirtschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Novagen (9. Dezember 2008)

Und noch ein Bergamontler. 
Ich hab mir vor nem Monat das Threesome 5.8 als Auslaufmodell geholt,zur Gewichtsreduzierung bekommt es die Tage noch Mavic Leichtbaufelgen. 
Leider konnte ich es noch nicht richtig ausgiebig testen, da ich es nicht gleich auf den vereisten Waldstücken schmeissen will.


----------



## sh0rt (9. Dezember 2008)

Lecker Threesome 

Auf Bikeshops sind nun auch alle 2009er Modelle von Bergamont gelistet..für die, die es interresiert 

http://www.bikeshops.de/bergamont/?...eInfoSortDirection=ASC&frmBikeInfoListSize=10


----------



## mih (11. Dezember 2008)

mih schrieb:


> Ich werde ebenfalls in einigen Wochen zum Kreis der Bergamont-Fahrer zählen - mit einem Evolve 6.8.



Seit ein paar Minuten steht es hier  Ein Traum.

Wie lange sollte man denn das Rad drinlassen, nachdem gestreut wurde? Zur MTB-Strecke sind es zwar nur 500m, aber verrostete Anbauteile müssen auch nicht sein.. immerhin hat es in letzer Zeit geregnet, so dass die Straßen sauber sein dürften.


----------



## Makke (11. Dezember 2008)

garnicht ... das ist gegen den Artenschutz ... einfach raus auf die Piste und danach schön Putzen, dann passiert auch nichts ... (zu dem rostet Alu nicht!)


----------



## basti138 (11. Dezember 2008)

Sowas muss es aushalten, nach dem Siff immer schön im Trockenen die Sattelstütze rausmachen, damit es auch innen austrocknen kann, das Tretlager wird sich bedanken!


----------



## epe! (4. Januar 2009)

ich hab mir gestern mein Bergamont Big Air 9.8 bestellt! 
Es kommt erstmal eine schaltbare Kettenführung dran und dann find ich es schon totschick! *love*

nun... wenn ichs habe meld ich mich mal wieder...
bis dahin

servus


----------



## Stalliondisc (7. Januar 2009)

Hi leute,

da ich selber erst vor 1 jahr angefangen habe zu biken, wollte ich mir erst mal ein etwas billigeres, aber trotzdem gutes bike zulegen.
Ein paar freunde die schon ewig biken, haben mir das bergamont Stallion disc empfohlen.





Ich bin dann noch eine weile auf dem bike meines freundes, ein specialized rockhopper gefahren, habe mich dann aber für das bergamont entschieden, weil es mir von der sitzposition besser gefallen hat.
jetzt nach einem jahr muss ich sgen, dass es sich gelohnt hat. für einsteiger, oder auch fortgeschrittene, die nicht zu viel geld ausgeben wollen, kann ich dieses bike nur empfehlen, da es mir auch im schwierigsten gelände einen guten dienst verrichtet hat.

nur die pedale sind meiner meinung nach etwas schwerer zu wechseln, aber es kann auch sein, dass das bei mir ein ausnahmefall war.


----------



## dmjoker (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo Bergamont-Gemeinde,

ich bin "noch nicht Bergamont-Fahrer", da BC etwas träge liefert. wer herausfindet was fehlt bekommt 100 Punkte.

Der Sattel ist noch "oben" da ich mir ein Rollout im Schnee nicht verkneifen konnte...


----------



## Lehmlutscher (9. Januar 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

@ dmjoker Hey! Würde sagen, dir fehlen noch n paar Bremsscheiben. Sieht aber echt Hammer aus dein Bergamont!!!


----------



## dmjoker (9. Januar 2009)

@Lehmlutscher,

nur 50 Punkte...
Tipp: Es ist auch noch sehr vortriebsschwach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (9. Januar 2009)

... und Kette

ansonsten schicker Aufbau! gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Lehmlutscher (9. Januar 2009)

Hups habe ich gar ned gesehen. LoL
Stimmt ohne Kette ists n bischl auf Abfahrten angewiesen.


----------



## dmjoker (9. Januar 2009)

Danke Makke,

99,9 Punkte - der Saint-Umwerfer für 36 Zahnkranz und 56er Kettenlinie fehlt auch noch.
Die Personenwaage sagt 16,4 Kg. Da als tourentauglicher Light-Freerider gedacht(also Schwerenduro oder Extrem Allmountain) wollte ich die schweren Chunder Reifen durch Maxxis Ardent Kevlar ersetzen - evtl. noch Mallet 2 Pedale und den leichhten Truvativ Lenker in weiß... (dann sind's U16...)


----------



## Lehmlutscher (9. Januar 2009)

@dmjoker:
Die Ardents sind echt ne gute Wahl, habe bis jetzt nur guter erfahrungen mit diesen Reifen gemacht. Die haben echt überall grip. 
Da man aus dem BigAir mit wenigen Handgriffen einem Downhiller machen kann (verlängerung des Radstandes usw.), habe ich auch noch nen Satz dicker Minions (für den Sommer).


----------



## dmjoker (9. Januar 2009)

@Lehmlutscher,

die Minions hab ich an meinem Big Hit. Das ist auch für's "grobe Abwärtsgefahre". Das du die Ardents empfehlen kannst, beruhigt mich.


----------



## Makke (9. Januar 2009)

den Ardent habe ich an meinem flotten dreier auch am Hinterrad, vorne den Advant


----------



## dmjoker (9. Januar 2009)

Hi Makke,

hat der Advantage die bessere Seitenführung?


----------



## Makke (9. Januar 2009)

ja ... der hat vor allem bei Nässe noch einen Ticken besseren Grip ...


----------



## basti138 (9. Januar 2009)

Wäre die Kette drauf gewesen hätte ich auf Fixie getippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 94818 (10. Januar 2009)

so eeeendlich isses da 





 Enduro 6.7


----------



## dmjoker (17. Januar 2009)

1. Ausfahrt...






Sind doch Minions geworden.


----------



## Lehmlutscher (18. Januar 2009)

@dmjoker:
Und, biste zufrieden?
Sieht echt geil aus.


----------



## inspector91 (18. Januar 2009)

so ich auch...det is der neuste stand und mehr mach ich glaub ich auch nicht mehr (vllt noch andere kefü)


----------



## Makke (18. Januar 2009)

die beiden letzten hier gezeigten Bikes sind echt schön ... suche ja auchnoch nach einem Big-Air Rahmen ....


----------



## inspector91 (18. Januar 2009)

was'n für einen und von welchen jahr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (18. Januar 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/252282]
	
[/URL]

Ein anderer Dämpfer liegt schon bereit, ein anderer Umwerfer ist unterwegs und der LRS vom dmjoker ist auch schon angepeilt.


----------



## Makke (18. Januar 2009)

Sehr Schick .... man oh man ... 



inspector91 schrieb:


> was'n für einen und von welchen jahr???



einen aus den letzten beiden Jahrgängen ... in L ... nur ist die Kohle zur Zeit knapp .... daher muss ich die Trails mit dem Stinky heizen ...


----------



## inspector91 (18. Januar 2009)

Surtre...dat teil ist schön aber bei der gabel und dem dämpfer musst du mir weiter helfen...was sind das für welche?

@Makke: klasse! wie groß bist du? ich bin anfangs L gefahren dann, hab dann jedoch denm rahmen zu schrott gefahren und hab seit dem rahmengröße M und komm viel besser damit zurecht!!!


edit @ Surtre: okay frage erledigt habs mir grad in groß angeschaut 
was für ein dämpfer machst du rein?!


----------



## Makke (18. Januar 2009)

ich bin ca.185cm groÃ ... da sollte L besser passen, zumal ich das Bike tendenziell mehr fÃ¼r technisches Freeriding und FR-Touren nehme â¦ Bikeparks und schnelle DHs werden immer seltener â¦


----------



## Surtre (18. Januar 2009)

Danke, Danke.

Ein RS Monarch, der auf eine progressiver Kennlinie getuned ist, wird verbaut:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/259615
(Decals in schwarz/weiß folgen noch)

Der X-Fusion, der auf dem Bild verbaut war hat mir gut gefallen, müsste aber auch erst getuned werden, damit er progressiv genug für das Big Air ist.


----------



## dmjoker (18. Januar 2009)

@Lehmlutscher:

hab' nur die kleine Hausrunde gedreht (25 km) ist aber durchaus tourentauglich. Das höhere Gewicht wird durch eine angenehme Fahrposition ausgeglichen. Up- und Downhillfähigkeiten werden bei schönerem Wetter getestet (das kann dauern...)

@Surtre:

Ist das 'ne Durolux? Wenn ja 160-120 oder 180-140? Erfahrungen im Härteeinsatz? Ich suche noch was Absenkbares, möchte aber auf 180 mm nicht verzichten.


----------



## Jayson213 (18. Januar 2009)

tach...bin mit meinem big air immer noch sehr zufrieden.nehm es aber rein als freerider und bikepark-rad. 
http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/243695]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Surtre (18. Januar 2009)

dmjoker schrieb:


> @Surtre:
> 
> Ist das 'ne Durolux? Wenn ja 160-120 oder 180-140? Erfahrungen im Härteeinsatz? Ich suche noch was Absenkbares, möchte aber auf 180 mm nicht verzichten.



Ja, um genau zu sein eine 2009er Durolux mit 1.5 Schaft und 180-140mm Federweg.
Erfahrungsberichte kann ich noch keine abgeben, ich bin die Gabel erst zweimal richtig gefahren. Bis jetzt gefällt sie mir aber gut, von dem Gewicht bin ich ganz besonders angetan. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/253056
und 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/236364
Offiziell ist sie ja nicht für den FR und DH-Einsatz freigegeben.


----------



## inspector91 (18. Januar 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> für technisches Freeriding und FR-Touren nehme  Bikeparks und schnelle DHs werden immer seltener




also da hast du's nimm M nicht L 
-viel wendiger und du hast es besser unter kontrolle
-ich hab mit dem M rahmende dicke tour nur berg hohch gemacht und im vergleich zu L kein unterschied gemerkt
-im schnellen DH bereich bring dir der L rahmen nicht wirklich was...da musst du nur die dämpfer einstellung ändern dann wird dein lenkwinkel flache und dein tretlager ist auch tiefer!!!

(ich bin 1,87m)


----------



## dmjoker (18. Januar 2009)

@Surtre

Durolux nicht für FR/DH? - dann warte ich mal deine ersten gröberen Erfahrungen ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (19. Januar 2009)

Auf der Gabel war ein "Ich-habe-Angst-vor-Produkthaftung-Aufkleber", der, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, "Extreme Freeriding" und Downhill ausschloss. Ganz im Stil von: "Wenn sich beide Räder gleichzeitg in der Luft befinden, erlischt die Garantie"


----------



## Makke (19. Januar 2009)

inspector91 schrieb:


> also da hast du's nimm M nicht L
> -viel wendiger und du hast es besser unter kontrolle
> -ich hab mit dem M rahmende dicke tour nur berg hohch gemacht und im vergleich zu L kein unterschied gemerkt
> -im schnellen DH bereich bring dir der L rahmen nicht wirklich was...da musst du nur die dämpfer einstellung ändern dann wird dein lenkwinkel flache und dein tretlager ist auch tiefer!!!
> ...



dannh sollte ich doch mal Probe fahren ...


----------



## Lehmlutscher (19. Januar 2009)

@dmjoker
Den Eindruck hatte ich auch von meinem.
Da ich mein BigAir nur als Freerider bzw. Downhiller nutze war mir die Tourentauglichkeit nicht so wichtig. Fahre aber trotzdem die ein oder andere FR-Tour damit (Sattelrohr hoch und dann geht´s auch mit einem Kettenblatt den Berg hoch)  macht echt  Spaß.


----------



## dmjoker (19. Januar 2009)

@Surtre

Sowas habe ich auch






War da dran - mein neues Dirt/4X-Bike


----------



## inspector91 (19. Januar 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> dannh sollte ich doch mal Probe fahren ...



so kann man das auch sagen


----------



## robotti80 (19. Januar 2009)

Liebe Grüsse aus Österreich!
Wir haben hier zwar keinen Bergamont Vertragspartner,
aber ganz selten finden sich solche Bikes auch bei uns.

 Ein Threesom 6.7 befindet sich gegenwärtig bei mir gerade im Aufbau.
Rock Shox Pike Air U-Turn, DT Swiss SSD 190L und Dt Swiss EX 1750 werden zum Einsatz kommen.

Hier mein Bergamont Evolve 5.6
Bis auf den Rahmen nichts mehr vom Original über.
Größe: M
Gewicht Aufbau: 12.06 kg


----------



## Lehmlutscher (19. Januar 2009)

@dmjoker:
Goiles bike!  haste dir auch schön die Bedienungsanleitung durchgelesen?


----------



## dmjoker (20. Januar 2009)

@robotti80

das Evolve mit der grau- schwarzen Farbverteilung sieht schön aus. Wie bist du dann auf Bergamont gekommen?


----------



## robotti80 (20. Januar 2009)

dmjoker schrieb:


> @robotti80
> 
> das Evolve mit der grau- schwarzen Farbverteilung sieht schön aus.



Dankeschön, mir gefiel es auch auf Anhieb.



dmjoker schrieb:


> Wie bist du dann auf Bergamont gekommen?



Durch die Zeitschrift "Bike".
In Ausgabe 4/2006 gab es einen Megatest für Fullys in der Einstiegskategorie bis 1500 Euro.

http://www.custtec.de/web/pdf/bike-megatest.pdf

Das bike-Urteil für das Bergamont Evolve 5.6 fiel mit "Sehr Gut" aus.
Da ich auf der Suche nach einem erschwinglichen Fully war, mir aber bei uns in Österreich entweder der Preis oder die Optik nicht zusagte, musste ich genau dieses Bergamont Evolve 5.6 in Dusty Black Grey haben.

Und seitdem bin ich vom BGM Fieber infiziert.
Ein Threesome 7.6 wird derzeit bei mir neu aufgebaut und in der Garage wartet noch ein neuer Fluxus Rahmen auf seinen Aufbau und ersten Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (22. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch einer von Euch 
Allerdings hatte ich auch schon diverse "Probleme" seit Juni 2007.
Die Hayes nine taugt nichts, die 2. Vorderradbremse hat sich wieder mal wegen Kolbenklemmer verabschiedet - habe jetzt eine Louise verbaut.
Die Hinterradnabe hat im Januar 2008 den Geist aufgegeben - eingelaufenes Lager. Ist jetzt eine XT-Nabe drin.
Letztens, als ich die Ice Spiker montiert habe ist mir aufgefallen, daß ich den Freilauf nicht mehr höre - steigt der jetzt auch aus? Die Nabe ist doch gerade mal 12 Monate alt!
Ansonsten fährt sich das Teil nicht schlecht, die Komponenten sind halt nicht so toll, klar bei dem Preis. Die Tora U-Turn nervt, zum rausdrehen muß ich die Gabel entlasten, d.h. anhalten.
Aktuell möchte ich breitere Felgen montieren, eventuell auch direkt breitere Reifen. Habt Ihr da Erfahrungen, was noch geht? Bergamont hat sich in einer Antwort per Mail negativ geäußert, 20 mm Felge und 2,25er Reifen - mehr würden sie nicht empfehlen. Die CC-Felge muß auf jeden Fall runter, will 'ne AM, dann auch direkt breiter.


----------



## robotti80 (22. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Aktuell möchte ich breitere Felgen montieren, eventuell auch direkt breitere Reifen. Habt Ihr da Erfahrungen, was noch geht? Bergamont hat sich in einer Antwort per Mail negativ geäußert, 20 mm Felge und 2,25er Reifen - mehr würden sie nicht empfehlen. Die CC-Felge muß auf jeden Fall runter, will 'ne AM, dann auch direkt breiter.



Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass sehr wohl mehr geht und zwar ohne größere Probleme.
Ich fahre auf dem Bergamont Evolve 5.6 Custom einen DT Swiss Laufradsatz mit 240s Naben und XR 4.2d Felgen.

Die XR 4.2d Felge weist eine Profilbreite von 23.8 mm und eine Profilhöhe von 17.8 mm auf.

Als Bereifung kommt bei mir der Continental Mountain King 2.4 in Supersonic Ausführung zum Einsatz.
Zugegeben es geht hinten schon recht eng zu, aber trotzdem kein Problem.
Fahre diese Konstellation schon gut 2 Saisonen lang.

Aber Vorsicht:
Continental Reifen bauen wesentlich schmäler als beispielsweise Schwalbe Reifen.
Ein Schwalbe Reifen in 2.4 Dimension hätte sicherlich nicht Platz im Hinterbau des Evolve.


Näheres dokumentiert inklusive Bildern:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5388128&postcount=328



robotti80 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Hat auch lange gedauert, bis es ganz meinen Vorstellungen entsprochen hat.
> Aber der Rahmen und dessen Lackierung hat es mir echt angetan.
> 
> ...


----------



## GS-Fahrer (22. Januar 2009)

@ robotti80
Danke für die Tips und die anschaulichen Bilder - sieht aber tatsächlich verdammt eng aus im Hinterbau.
Der MK ist bei Dir nicht zu pannenanfällig?


----------



## Makke (22. Januar 2009)

ich kenne zwei Leute die den MK gefahren sind ... sie waren so sehr überrascht, was den Grip und das Fahrverhalten angeht ... die Pannenanfälligkeit ist allerdings für die heutige Zeit mehr als daneben ...


----------



## GS-Fahrer (22. Januar 2009)

Was hilft denn da? Habe mal irgendwo was über dickere Schläuche gelesen, kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, daß das einen Dorn abhalten soll. 
Reifenmilch (Schlauchmilch) soll's eigentlich nicht sein, wobei ich mir da auch nicht vorstellen kann, daß das wirklich hilft.


----------



## robotti80 (22. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Der MK ist bei Dir nicht zu pannenanfällig?



Ich hatte bisher nur Pannen in Form von Snakebites bei sehr ambitionierter Fahrweise.
Dann aber auch nur am hinteren Reifen.
Seitdem ich allerdings von den Schwalbe extra light Schläuchen auf die normalen umgestellt habe ist Ruhe.
Es sei gesagt, dass die Karkasse und die Seitenwand der Supersonic Version schon sehr weich und nachgiebig ist.
Ambitionierte Fahrweise und ein etwas höheres Fahrergewicht verlangen dem Mountain King dann schon einiges ab.
Ich werde zukünftig hinten die Protection Version fahren, vorne bleibt Supersonic.
So wird das zumindest beim Evolve gehandhabt.

Am Threesome überlege ich mir die Tubeless Version des Mountain Kings.

In Summe bin ich mit dem Reifen sehr zufrieden.
Grip- und Laufeigenschaften sind wirklich beachtlich.
Die Karkasse des Mountain Kings weist aber eine deutliche Abneigung gegenüber grob felsig und schroffigem Geläuf auf.
Der Verschleiß ist auch recht hoch und vor allem am Hinterrad deutlich ausgeprägter.
Es empfiehlt sich also von Zeit zu Zeit den Reifen zu begutachten und gegebenenfalls gegen den vorderen zu wechseln.
Mit Dornen hatte ich nie Probleme, da war der Nobby Nic aus dem Hause Schwalbe wesentlich anfälliger.
Gebau deshalb habe ich auch zum Mountain King gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (22. Januar 2009)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher nur Pannen in Form von Snakebites bei sehr ambitionierter Fahrweise.
> Dann aber auch nur am hinteren Reifen.
> Seitdem ich allerdings von den Schwalbe extra light Schläuchen auf die normalen umgestellt habe ist Ruhe.
> Es sei gesagt, dass die Karkasse und die Seitenwand der Supersonic Version schon sehr weich und nachgiebig ist.
> ...



Danke, hört sich gut an. Bei mir war bisher nur der NN drauf, hatte letztes Jahr im Sommer dann mal innerhalb von 2 Wochen drei oder vier Platten - immer Dornen. Einer war sage und schreibe 5cm lang. Ich denk, was klackert denn da ständig, steig ab und nach einigem Suchen sehe ich das Ding. Das verdammte Teil ist einfach nicht abgebrochen, schlug bei jeder Umdrehung gegen den Hinterbau - Hammer.
Seitdem habe ich tierisch Respekt vor den Dingern - und mittlerweile immer 2 Schläuche dabei


----------



## 24SiEBEN (3. April 2009)

Kette fehlt ebenfalls...


----------



## robotti80 (3. April 2009)

24SiEBEN schrieb:


> Kette fehlt ebenfalls...


----------



## Brother (3. April 2009)

Jo dann will ich auch mal...

hier meine alte Biggi


----------



## Beckumer (3. April 2009)

Mein altes Bergamont AluShaper von 2000. Erfüllt seinen Dienst auch heute noch super. Bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt. Nur die RST Gabel wurde dieses Jahr ausgetauscht.






Mein neues Bergamont Evolve 4.8! Die Sountour Gabel wurde gegen eine Recon U-Turn ausgetauscht. Bin soweit ganz zufrieden mit meinem Bike, nur die Bremsen könnten besser sein.


----------



## Patator (3. April 2009)

....hier mein Big Air 8.7


----------



## maikinet (12. April 2009)

Ich fahre ein Bergamount Crossbike und zwar das Fluxus Allround


----------



## aradriel (15. April 2009)

Ich hab ja auch noch garnicht:
Mein aktuelles Evolve 7.6










Den Trinkflaschen Halter kann man allerdings vergessen, den sparsamen Raum vom Rahmendreieck braucht der RP Lockout jetzt für sich


----------



## dmjoker (15. April 2009)

aradriel schrieb:


> ...den sparsamen Raum vom Rahmendreieck braucht der RP Lockout jetzt für sich



da hab ich auch keinen Platz: Rucksack mit 3l Trinkblase ist meine Lösung - er wird während der Fahrt leichter und leichter...

Ach ja, hab' mei Big Air heute über den Frenkenstein "geprügelt" - die 3l waren dann auch nötig.







ach ja...
@ aradriel: Dreh mal den Dämpfer um, also Kolbenstange nach vorn, Den Lockout kann man dennoch bedienen aber der Platz für die Flasche wird größer (wie in Post #282)


----------



## aradriel (16. April 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis aber ich hab mir sowieso 2 Wochen nach dem Kauf vom Bike auch nen Rucksack + Blase geholt, mit einer Flasche komme ich auch net weit. Wenn ich morgen nen passenden Reifen finde, fahr ich am Sonntag auch mal wieder auf den Frankie und Schau mir das Massaker an der Rinne an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (30. April 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dmjoker (2. Mai 2009)

Und wie fährt es sich? Gewicht würde mich auch interessieren?


----------



## Hendrik612 (2. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch einer und ich werd mir demnächst noch nen big air 6.9 oder nen straitline 7.9 holen


----------



## Tobiwan (4. Mai 2009)

@dmjoker:
bin bisher nur ein bisschen rumgerollt, von da her kann ich noch keinen Erfahrungsbericht posten - aber der erste Eindruck ist sehr, sehr gut!! Bin letztes Jahr  ein 2008er Big Air Team auf der Mega gefahren. Wenn ich das 2009er mit dem 2008er vergleichen soll, würde ich es "Erwachsener" nennen. Es ist etwas länger, ist immer noch sehr wendig und der Hinterbau fühlt sich im Vergleich zum 2008er wie ein Staubsauger an - ist um Welten besser als der vom alten Big Air. Wie gut sich die Bremsmomentabstützung auswirkt, muss ich noch antesten. Was tatsächlich stimmt ist dass der Dämpfer für mich mit ca. 70 kg und einer 400er Feder zu straff ist - ich steig deshalb auf eine 350er um. 
Nächstes Wochenende wird kräftig gefahren, da kann ich dann mehr schreiben
Gruss
Tobias


----------



## Tobiwan (5. Mai 2009)

ach ja, Gewicht out of the box: 17,9 kg
Mit den jetzigen Downhill-Reifen also ca. 19 kg


----------



## Der_Basti (11. Mai 2009)

Hab seit gut 2 Wochen auch ein Bergamont Evolve 5.9 bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden und hab das auch für einen guten Preis bekommen.


----------



## mistermoo (11. Mai 2009)

mein kleines für zwischendurch ist auch fast fertig, hatte es zwar schon im cc thread gepostet aber für nen extra bergamont posting muss das nochmal sein, ein paar kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert

noch zu ändern sind erstmal vorbau/lenker/griffe/sattelstütze und sattel (hatte ich noch rumliegen) auch die bremse ist gerade in arbeit, leider fehlen mir noch die hülsen für die juicy 7 um sie wieder anzuschrauben

decals für die mt black 120 sport fehlen noch oder ich finde eine passable 80-100er gabel in silber bzw. weiss günstig


----------



## Schlumper (17. Mai 2009)

Habe seit August 2008 ein Bergamont Evolve 7.8. Was soll ich sagen: Ich bin suuuuper zufrieden. Einfach ein geiles Bike in super Qualität. Nun muss ich zugeben, dass ich mit anderen Marken noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe. Daher kann ich nur völlig subjektiv sagen:

Das Evolve 7.8 geht auf Trails richtig gut ab und ist einfach sau-schnell.

Bin so begeistert, dass ich nun upgrade und mir das neue Bergamont Fastlane MGN gönne.

Gibt es von euch schon Meinungen zu diesem Bike? Fährt es eventuell sogar jemand schon?

Viele Grüße
Michael


PS: 1. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich andere Münchener Bergamont-Fahrer melden würden.

2. Leute kauft Bergamont, und Ihr seid glücklich ;-).


----------



## Der_Basti (17. Mai 2009)

Hab mal ne doofe frage.
In welche Karegorie wird mein Evolve 5.9 eigentlich eingeordnet,kann mir das jemand sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik612 (17. Mai 2009)

all mountain


----------



## robotti80 (17. Mai 2009)

Der_Basti schrieb:


> In welche Karegorie wird mein Evolve 5.9 eigentlich eingeordnet,kann mir das jemand sagen?



Fullsuspension MTB. 

Nein, Spaß beiseite.
Mit einem Federweg von gerade einmal 100/115 mm handelt es sich wohl um ein Einsteiger Fully bzw Cross-Country (CC, XC) Fully, 
also gerade der Einstieg bzw Umstieg von Hardtail auf Fullsuspension, sicherlich nicht All Mountain.


----------



## Freeride-Adri94 (19. Mai 2009)

Servus,
Big Air 9.8 von 2008 gekauft und ich mudd sagen: EDel. Sagen zwar viele das der Hinterbau so schnell durchschlägt aber bei meinen 60 kilo is das gar nich der fall^^
Also ich finde das Ding fährt sich haammmmergeil


----------



## shark-crush (22. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein Bildchen von meinem *BERGAMONT KIEZ 040*


----------



## Erroll (23. Mai 2009)

Hier kann ich auch mit. 2008 Enduro 6.8 Allerdings mehr zum Light-Freerider umgebaut. Gewicht..... Keine Ahnung.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=163809&stc=1&d=1243100797used::)


----------



## HRico (27. Mai 2009)

Seit gestern darf ich mich wohl auch zur Bergamont-Riege zählen, nach 5 Jahren Enthaltsamkeit was Rad fahren angeht 

Ein 2007er Big Air 8.7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wollschwein (3. Juni 2009)

ab kommender woche ist es soweit und ich darf mit meinem frauchen 2 bergamont big air 9.8 unser eigen nennen. dann gibts auch bilder


----------



## Ongbak (3. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit dem Enduro 9.8 gemacht.?

Da man hier nicht soviel davon sieht. 
bin gerade am überlegen mir eins zu kaufen.


----------



## Tobiwan (3. Juni 2009)

Ich habe für einen Saison ein Bergamont Endurp 6.7 gehabt. Die Fahreigenschaften von dem Rad waren absolut super. Für den Federweg sehr schnell bergauf (natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit einem CC-bike) und auch bergab hat´s viel Spass gemacht (Leider ist mir der Rahmen dann gebrochen, war aber nur bei den 2007er Modellen ein Problem)
Kurzum: Absolute Kaufempfehlung, wenn man ein Bike für alles haben will.
Gruss
Tobias


----------



## wollschwein (10. Juni 2009)

so ab heute sind ich und mein frauchen bergamont big air 9.8 piloten^^


----------



## wollschwein (10. Juni 2009)

so ab heute sind ich und mein frauchen auch bergamont big air 9.8 piloten


----------



## dali-sg (10. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen,

nachdem ich erst das Platoon Pro gefahren bin, hatte ich die letzten 2 Jahre das Evolve Team Ltd. 

Seit einem Monat bin ich nun stolzer Besitzer des Fastlane Team. 
Ein tolles Rad ! 

Beim ersten Einstellen der Sitzposition ist mir die angenehmere Sitzposition aufgefallen. Ich sitze auf dem Bike aufrechter und der Lenker scheint etwas breiter zu sein. So knicken die Handgelenke nicht so ein wie beim Evolve, dessen Lenker etwas schmaler und eingeknickter schien. 

Durch den anderen Dämpfer und die andere Geometrie hinten ist das Bike besser abgefedert und hat einen besseren Bodenkontakt bei jedem Gelände. An die andere Art von Dämpfer (nicht mehr ausschaltbar) musste ich mich erst gewöhnen. Aber das "Pro Pedal" leistet gute Arbeit. 

Vom Gesamthandling erfahre ich mit dem Fastlane Team ein agiles Bike, welches sich gerade im Downhill sehr gut beherrschen lässt. Selbst knifflige Teilstücke sind sind gut zu nehmen, da das Bike die "Fahrbefehle" umgehend umsetzt.

Werde es nun am Wochenende mal beim Bike Marathon in Willingen testen und im September damit über die Alpen fahren.


----------



## DerJeans (10. Juni 2009)

Moinsen,

bin seit Dienstag auch Besitzer eines Bergamont Evolve 5.9

Habe lediglich den X-Fusion O2 RPV gegen einen Manitou Radium RL Platform austauschen lassen, da der Manitou einen Lockout hat.

Ansonsten kann ich bisher nicht klagen!

Gruß,

DerJeans


----------



## Makke (10. Juni 2009)

hätteste mal lieber einen X-Fusion O2 PV*A* rein gemacht ... der funktioniert wesentlich harmonischer in dem Rad!
Ansonsten viel Spass damit ... !


----------



## Freeride-Adri94 (11. Juni 2009)

@ wolllschwein
fahr dasselbe bike und also son richtiges spaßbike, macht echt nur laune mit dem ding zu biken echt hammer^^ für wieviel habt ihr eure bekommen??

Gruß


----------



## keroson (11. Juni 2009)

dali-sg schrieb:


> [..]
> Vom Gesamthandling erfahre ich mit dem Fastlane Team ein agiles Bike, welches sich gerade im Downhill sehr gut beherrschen lässt. Selbst knifflige Teilstücke sind sind gut zu nehmen, da das Bike die "Fahrbefehle" umgehend umsetzt.
> 
> Werde es nun am Wochenende mal beim Bike Marathon in Willingen testen und im September damit über die Alpen fahren.



Werde Willingen auch mit dem fastlane fahren, Platoon bleibt daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe1984 (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo, hallo,

ich möchte mich nun auch mal als Bergamontfahrer "outen". Ich fahre seit ca. vier Jahren ein Bergamont Tattoo Disc. Diese Woche gabs hinten ein neues Rad, da die Tattoo Freilaufnabe den Geist aufgegeben hat und der Reifen runter war. Leider passte auch die Kasette nicht mehr zur neuen Kette (Kette rutschte auf drei Ritzeln durch) drum ist hinten nun alles Shimano XT mit einem Schwalbe Fat Albert. Klingt toll auf Asphalt so ein neuer Reifen. 

Wer mein Bike mal sehen möchte schaue hier.


----------



## basti138 (18. Juni 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> so ab heute sind ich und mein frauchen auch bergamont big air 9.8 piloten



Wer ist dein "Frauchen"... Lara Croft?

Basti


----------



## Freeride-Adri94 (19. Juni 2009)

haha


----------



## zzziege (19. Juni 2009)

Hab mir auch mal ein Bergamont aufgebaut


----------



## maikinet (19. Juni 2009)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_k3DrPDWjU...Jw/vGqwIqMM098/s1600-h/19062009228-703216.jpg


----------



## keroson (19. Juni 2009)

Bergamont Nr 3:


----------



## wollschwein (21. Juni 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Wer ist dein "Frauchen"... Lara Croft?
> 
> Basti



ehm nö leider(zum glück)nicht

aber sie ist auch im forum und spielt eigentlich nebenbei eishockey


----------



## skinny63 (22. Juni 2009)

keroson schrieb:


> Bergamont Nr 3:



Nettes Bike, fahre den Vorgänger aus dem Jahrgang 2008

Wie war es in Willingen? Gibt es Vergleiche (ansprechen der Federung) zum Evolve Team? Auch Erfahrungen anderer Umsteiger würden mich interessieren.

Lenker ist noch Original? Oder umgebaut? Mir war der Besenstiel für alle Tage zu gerade und zu schmal. Ist jetzt ein Syntace Vector dran.

Am Garda war es mit dem Bike auch sehr chic, trotz des zahlenmäßigen Federwegmangels.


----------



## dali-sg (23. Juni 2009)

So, aus Willingen zurück kann ich nun nur bestätigen, was ich vorher geschrieben habe. 

Das Bike lies sich in jeder Situation super steuern und war jederzeit stabil. Da es allerdings ziemlich glatt und matschig gewesen ist, hätte ich besser die vom Werk aufgezogenen Reifen (Rocket Ron) gegen ein paar grobere (Bsp. Nobby Nick) getauscht. Bei tiefem Match oder Wurzeln rutscht der Rocket Ron ein wenig. 

Ausserdem werde ich mir noch ein paar Lenkerhörnchen zulegen.

Alles in allem aber ist das Bike ein echter Schuß. Vorallem zu dem Preis ist es mit den hochwertigen Komponenten ein echter Knaller. 

Anbei mal ein Bild im Einsatz. 
habe mal den Ausschnitt gewählt. geht ja um das Bike ;-)






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DenK (23. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder meine Bergas:

Eins fürs gemäßigte:





Mit der Pike jetzt irgendwo zwischen 15 und 16kilo - ist für mich okay.


Und was zum Spaß haben:





Dürfte noch unter 16 kilo liegen.

PS: wenn jemand seinen Big Air Rahmen gegen meinen Kiez Tauschen will, ich wäre nicht abgeneigt. 



Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## skinny63 (23. Juni 2009)

dali-sg schrieb:


> So, aus Willingen zurück kann ich nun nur bestätigen, was ich vorher geschrieben habe.
> 
> Das Bike lies sich in jeder Situation super steuern und war jederzeit stabil. Da es allerdings ziemlich glatt und matschig gewesen ist, hätte ich besser die vom Werk aufgezogenen Reifen (Rocket Ron) gegen ein paar grobere (Bsp. Nobby Nick) getauscht. Bei tiefem Match oder Wurzeln rutscht der Rocket Ron ein wenig.
> 
> Ausserdem werde ich mir noch ein paar Lenkerhörnchen zulegen.



In Sachen Reifen habe ich mir derzeit die Kombi aus Maxxis Advantage / Ardent gewählt. Fährt sich auf der Straße zwar nicht so leicht wie ein RR, hat ihre Stärken aber aber bei nass/rutschig. 

Lenkerhörnchen Bontrager Race Lite X - nicht sonderlich leicht, lassen sich gut greifen + schützen die Lenkerenden


----------



## sven7728 (2. Juli 2009)

na ich glaub, da gehöre ich ja wohl auch dazu. na sowas
fährt sich geil der bock


----------



## Freeride-Adri94 (3. Juli 2009)

Jeah Big Air!!!^^


----------



## Machlovio (4. Juli 2009)

Hab nun seit 3 Jahren ein Evolve 5.6 und bin ausserordentlich zufrieden.Ein Jahr später die Tora gegen Revelation Air-U-Turn getauscht.Perfekte Gabel.LX- gegen XT-Kurbel getauscht.Einziges Manko das besch.... Inverse-Schaltwerk.Bei Zeiten mal gegen herkömmliches wechseln.Bike passt einfach."Modifiziert "hab ich nur die elende Strebe oben zwischen den Sitzstreben (teils abgesägt!).Bei Fahrten durch Matsch sammelte sich dort immer ein 1Kilo-Klumpen Lehm an, der schlimmer bremste als ein alter Dynamo.Scheint die Stabilität nicht einzuschränken. Hab letztes Jahr mal einen Versuch mit einem Torque ES gemacht, ist mir aber im vergleich zum Evolve doch etwas zu schwer.Wird verkauft.Werd mir vom Erlös wieder ein Bergamont holen, vermutlich ein Threesome.Hadere nur noch mit der offenbar einzig verfügbaren Farbe Silber.Hätt`gern wieder was mit Schwarz.
Gruss,Mac.


----------



## Andre79 (5. Juli 2009)

Servus,

ich fahre Seit gut 1.5 Jahren das Bergamont Threesome 6.8 und bin vollauf zufrieden mit dem Hobel. Foto folgt irgendwann mal....

Gruß
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapjaw38 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo ich bin auch ein bergamont fahrer. fahr jetzt die dritte saison ein evolve 8.5. und bin sehr zufrieden damit. hatte bisher kaum probleme.
hoffentlich bleibts auch so.
wenn ich mich mit anderen bergamont fahrern unterhalte sind die meistens nicht zufrieden und schimpfen über schlechte qualität.

wieviel bergamont fahrer gibts jetzt hier?


----------



## Freeride-Adri94 (7. Juli 2009)

1000000000000000000000^^


----------



## xeta (10. Juli 2009)

Ich habe seit 2008 das Bergamont Evolve Team 08.
Ãndern musste ich auch den Lenker und Vorbau. Die Sitzposition war mir zu gestreckt und ich hatte ein ÃberschlaggefÃ¼hl. (den Ãberschlag nach vorne habe ich dann auch geschafft) Habe mir dann den VRO von Syntace draufgeschraubt. Und SUPER!
Den gleichen hatte ich damals auch auf meinem Focus und war immer zufrieden.

Die noir gegen einen XTR ersetzt und die silberne DT swiss gegen schwarze DT swiss Felgen getauscht. (hatte Lackschaden an den silbernen) Den Sattel hab ich gegen den Sq Lab 613 getauscht.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen XTR Umwerfer dranschauben und dann bin ich zufrieden.

Alternativ und derzeit mein lieblings FUN-bike - das Enduro 6.8
Es fÃ¤hrt sich super. Habe die Big BettyÅ in 2,5 drauf gemacht. Vie mehr gripp als vorher mit den Fat Alberts. 
Nur die Bremse ist fÃ¼rchterlich! Avid. Nach wenigen Monaten ging der Hebel der Hinterradbremse nicht mehr "schnell" zurÃ¼ck. Vorne war noch alles ok. Paar Wochen spÃ¤ter - vorne das gleiche Spiel. Bremsen tat sie - und geschliffen hatte sich auch nicht. Aber schon sehr komisch.
Avid kommt jetzt runter und Magura Louise FR drauf. 
Die Schaltung habe ich auch schon runtergerupft. Das Rohloff-Hinterrad wartet auf den Einbau.
Leider fehlt noch mein spezielles Ausfallende das ich mir gerade anfertigen lassen. Wird sich wohl noch 2 Wochen hinauszÃ¶gern. 

Falls jemand ein SQlab 613 verkaufen mag - ich suche noch einen


----------



## bene94 (10. Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber gibts keinen anderen (schöneren) Sattel, der dir passt?
Sonst schauts ganz ok aus.

mfG


----------



## shark-crush (10. Juli 2009)

Ich nach ner kleinen, leichten Runde DH  .
Deshalb auch ein bisschen schmutzig war am
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 regnen wie sau.


----------



## Weltraumaffe (13. Juli 2009)

Meld!


----------



## bodensee-alex (14. Juli 2009)

Enduro Nixon 2005er Modell & immernoch top zufrieden 

Hier mal ein Video ... mit ner Go-Pro HelmCam gedreht.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ9tpFoauIQ"]YouTube - Via Engadina  (Silvaplana - Sils) - Bike Ride - JÃ¼rgen und Alex mit Go Pro - Cam[/ame]


----------



## biggi71 (18. Juli 2009)

Hi , hier mal meine Bergamont Bikes . Einmal ein Bergamont Threesome 7.8 komplett XTR , Revelation U-Turn , DT 1540 , Syntace Carbon/F99 , Racing Ralph , Fox RP 23 wiegt 11,4 kg ohne Pedale und ein Bergamont Evolve Team komplett Sram X.O. / X - 9 / 2009 er Magura Marta SL Carbon in rot-schwarz , Truvativ Noir , Syntace Carbon / F99 , DT 1540 , Rocket Ron , Rock Shox Reba Worldcup , Fox RP 23 wiegt 10,3 kg ohne Pedale .
Beide Bike fahren sich absolut traumhaft , das schnelle Evolve mit 100 mm Federweg und das absolt traumhaft einfach zu fahrende 130 mm All Mountain Fully Threesome 7.8 . Selten auf einem Bike gesessen was so viel Federweg freigibt , kaum wippt und sich so super fahren läßt weil man sauber mittig im Bike sitzt . Ich denke andere Threesome Fahrer können das nur bestätigen . Dagegen ist das Evolve schon ein bißchen " härter " dafür aber auch agieler wie das Threesome und am Berg noch etwas besser zu fahren .


----------



## Firecracker (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo.
Fahre auch ein Bergamont - ein Evolve MGN 2008 - Killergerät.
Gruß
Firecracker


----------



## revvot (21. Juli 2009)

Seit Willingen 2009 in ich ebenfalls Bergamont Platoon Team Fahrer. Bin bislang sehr zufrieden, zumindest was Anstiege bzw. Strecken betrifft. Fürs Gelände vermisse ich allerdings schon mein bisher gefahrenes Votec-M6 light. Liegt aber auch wahrscheinlich an den aufgezogenen Racing Ralph die für Trails doch eher ungeeignet sind. Was habt Ihr denn für Meinungen zu den Bergamont Fully's ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezkimo (26. Juli 2009)

seit diesem Jahr habe ich auch eins 

Es wiegt 15,5kg


----------



## zzziege (28. Juli 2009)

Mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2009)

Hier...


----------



## wollschwein (6. August 2009)

Freeride-Adri94 schrieb:


> @ wolllschwein
> fahr dasselbe bike und also son richtiges spaßbike, macht echt nur laune mit dem ding zu biken echt hammer^^ für wieviel habt ihr eure bekommen??
> 
> Gruß




jetzt erst gelesen :d

das stück für 1800,-
war ein paar und direkt mitnahme preis,
blieb mir nur noch eines übrig,einpacken


----------



## Operations (7. August 2009)

Halli Hallo !

Nachdem man mir innerhalb eines halben Jahres 2 Bikes gestohlen hat hab ich mich dazu entschlossen mir nur noch ein gebrauchtes zuzulegen, in der hoffnung das es nicht wieder so schnell geklaut wird.
Ein bekannter trat mir seine alte enduro für 100  ab. Und was soll ich sagen, es war ein bergamont bjay.
zwar kein topmodell und schon 8 jahre alt, aber ich war erstaunt in welch gutem zustand und noch mit originalteilen.
fährt sich erste sahne mußte jedoch die hintere bremse austauschen.
also mein fazit über bergamont : auch die "billigeren" bikes halten was aus.

gruß aus neuwied markus


----------



## Quast (7. August 2009)

Habe ein Bergamont Platoon 5.8. Meine Frau ebenfalls und noch ein Evolve 4.8. Allesamt sehr schöne und qualitativ gute Räder. 
Einziger Wehmutstropfen ist die Lackierung der Platoons. Die sind nur matt lackiert. 
Beim letzen Plattfuß am Hinterrad blätterte dort wo der Spanner anliegt der Lack ab. Auch ansonsten sehr steinschlagempfindlich.


----------



## Erroll (9. August 2009)

Gebe mein kaum benutztes Enduro 6.8 ab. Bike mit Ausstattungsliste im Bikemarkt. Falls wer Interesse hat......


----------



## GS-Fahrer (14. August 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob Ihr alle noch den Originaldämpfer drin habt, oder einige einen anderen (besseren)?
Bei mir ist aktuell der x-fusion O2 RPV verbaut, wird auch aktuell noch in den 5ern und 6ern verbaut. Ab 7er scheint Fox drin zu sein.
Da der Fox RP23 eine verstellbare Plattform hat denke ich, daß der agiler wäre als der x-fusion, die Plattform läßt sich da ja leider nicht deaktivieren. Allerdings sind die Seriendämpfer, lt. Bergamont HP, alle customized. Ist das nur Kundenbindung oder doch unumgänglich, weil andere nicht funktionieren?
Habt Ihr da schon Erfahrungen gemacht?
Was ist Eure Meinung?


----------



## robotti80 (14. August 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Da der Fox RP23 eine verstellbare Plattform hat denke ich, daß der agiler wäre als der x-fusion, die Plattform läßt sich da ja leider nicht deaktivieren.



Frag mich sowieso wofür es eine PLattform braucht.
Ich fahre den RP2 im Threesome 6.8 seit jeher offen.
Das einstellbare Propedal eines RP23 ist mir daher nie abgegangen. 



GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Ist das nur Kundenbindung oder doch unumgänglich, weil andere nicht funktionieren?



Es funktionieren mit Sicherheit andere Dämpfer auch.
Ich hab mir zum Beispiel einen DT Swiss SSD 190L angeschafft da ich diesen in meinem Evolve sehr geschätzt habe. 
Leider hab ich noch niemanden gefunden, der mir ein passendes Buchsen Set zurecht schneidet/dreht, damit ich den Dämpfer einbauen kann.

Und seitdem der Fox RP2 vernünftig eingefahren ist, ist er auch ansprechend sensibel. 
Das war im neuen Zustand ganz und gar nicht der Fall, sodass ich mich verwundert fragen musste, was die Leute an diesem Fox Dämpfer so toll finden.
Der DT Swiss SSD 190L war schon uneingefahren ein sehr sensibler Luftdämpfer mit ansprechendem Design und leicht ist er obendrein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (14. August 2009)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Frag mich sowieso wofür es eine PLattform braucht.
> Ich fahre den RP2 im Threesome 6.8 seit jeher offen.
> Das einstellbare Propedal eines RP23 ist mir daher nie abgegangen.
> 
> ...



Interessant, Du meinst also, man könnte einen Dämpfer ohne Plattform fahren? Dann täte es ja auch ein DT-Swiss mit Lockout!


----------



## robotti80 (14. August 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Interessant, Du meinst also, man könnte einen Dämpfer ohne Plattform fahren? Dann täte es ja auch ein DT-Swiss mit Lockout!



Genau das meine ich bzw war/ist mein Plan.
Aber das Problem ist, dass unter Umständen unsere Empfindungen unterschiedlich sind.
Ich kann natürlich nur von meinen Empfindungen und meinem persönlichen Gefühl schreiben.
Eventuell empfinden andere Threesome Besitzer anders als ich.
Ich für meinen Teil benötige definitiv keine Plattform am Hinterbau des Threesomes.
Nicht mal auf Asphalt steil bergauf.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (14. August 2009)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich bzw war/ist mein Plan.
> Aber das Problem ist, dass unter Umständen unsere Empfindungen unterschiedlich sind.
> Ich kann natürlich nur von meinen Empfindungen und meinem persönlichen Gefühl schreiben.
> Eventuell empfinden andere Threesome Besitzer anders als ich.
> ...



Wenn der Hinterbau aber in der Ebene oder leicht bergan nicht wippt könnte man ja - einen entsprechenden Dämpfer vorausgesetzt - kurz den Lockout schließen, wenn's mal steiler wird. Ich hatte nur die Befürchtung, daß Bergamont einen Plattformdämpfer verbaut hat, da der Hinterbau sonst tierisch rumwippt - auch in der Ebene. Das scheint ja nicht so zu sein.


----------



## robotti80 (14. August 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Wenn der Hinterbau aber in der Ebene oder leicht bergan nicht wippt könnte man ja - einen entsprechenden Dämpfer vorausgesetzt - kurz den Lockout schließen



Natürlich könnte man dies so machen.
So hab ich es auch bei meinem Bergamont Evolve 5.6 mit DT Swiss SSD 190L gehandhabt.



GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur die Befürchtung, daß Bergamont einen Plattformdämpfer verbaut hat, da der Hinterbau sonst tierisch rumwippt - auch in der Ebene.



Wenn du mich fragst, dann war das eher eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme.
Oftmals wird nämlich schon Wippen attestiert wenn der Hinterbau auch nur unmerklich bzw gering arbeitet.
Mit dem Fox RP2 bzw RP23 konnte man auch den letzten Kritiker zufriedenstellen.
Der der eine Plattform zu brauchen glaubt, kann diese verwenden.
Ausserdem ist der Fox RP23 in Summe seiner Eigenschaften ein recht guter Dämpfer.
Vom X-Fusion bin ich nicht unbedingt überzeugt, kenne diesen allerdings nur vom Evolve und nicht vom Threesome.



GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Das scheint ja nicht so zu sein.



Definitiv nicht.
Das Threesome ist alles andere als ein Schaukelpferd, dafür leg ich meine Hand ins Feuer.


----------



## alet08 (14. August 2009)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht.
> Das Threesome ist alles andere als ein Schaukelpferd, dafür leg ich meine Hand ins Feuer.




Yepp! Ich auch! 
Und eine verstellbare Plattform brauchts schonmal gaarnicht.

customized bedeutet bei Berg., daß das Volumen größer ist, und man so schon im mittleren Federbereich viel Federweg zur Verfügung bekommt, allerdings merkt man, je nach Einstellung, die Kompression am Ende auch mehr.

Alex


----------



## GS-Fahrer (22. August 2009)

Ich hätte da noch mal eine Frage zur Federung:

meine Tora U-Turn ist bei schnellen Stößen ziemlich bockig. Fahrt Ihr die beim Evolve noch bzw. welche Gabel könnt Ihr empfehlen? Die Pike soll ja nicht schlecht sein. Würde auch von den Maßen einigermaßen passen, ist nur 9mm länger als die Tora.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machlovio (22. August 2009)

In meinem Evolve 5.6 ist `ne 130mm-Revelation drin.Passt prima.M.


----------



## dmjoker (22. August 2009)

Die Pike hat 'ne Steckachse, du bräuchtest dann noch eine neue Vorderradnabe/neues vorderes Laufrad. Die Revelation  (08'er Modell) habe ich auch im Einsatz - super Gabel!!


----------



## GS-Fahrer (22. August 2009)

Hört sich gut an, ist die Revelation denn soviel besser als die Tora?
Der Unterschied zwischen Pike und Revelation soll ja sowieso nur marginal sein. 10mm mehr Federweg und Steckachse...
Bekomme demnächst einen Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro II Naben, die lassen sich dann auch auf Steckachse umrüsten. Das Fahrverhalten soll ja mit der Steckachse nochmal etwas besser sein.


----------



## robotti80 (23. August 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, ist die Revelation denn soviel besser als die Tora?



Definitiv.



GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen Pike und Revelation soll ja sowieso nur marginal sein. 10mm mehr Federweg und Steckachse...



Wobei die Steckachse spürbar mehr Steifigkeit bringt.
Fahre mit der Pike zum ersten Mal eine Gabel mit Steckachse und bin hellauf begeistert. Vor allem weil ciih vorne ein 203 mm Bremsscheibe montiert habe.



GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Bekomme demnächst einen Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro II Naben, die lassen sich dann auch auf Steckachse umrüsten. Das Fahrverhalten soll ja mit der Steckachse nochmal etwas besser sein.



Würde schon auf die Möglichkeit der Steckachse zurückgreifen.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (23. August 2009)

Danke für die klare Aussage , ziehe dann mal die Revelation Air U-Turn in die engere Wahl , ist momentan relativ günstig zu bekommen, die 2010er stehen vor der Tür


----------



## SUOM69 (2. Oktober 2009)

Und wieder einer mehr... ;-) Bin seit Samstag stolzer Besitzer eines Enduro 9.9! Geiles Bike mit Top-Ausstattung und Top-Optik! Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix... ;-)


----------



## robotti80 (2. Oktober 2009)

SUOM69 schrieb:


> Und wieder einer mehr... ;-) Bin seit Samstag stolzer Besitzer eines Enduro 9.9! Geiles Bike mit Top-Ausstattung und Top-Optik! Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix... ;-)



Woher und wieviel hats gekostet?


----------



## SUOM69 (2. Oktober 2009)

Bike and Run - Siegburg


----------



## Funghi (2. Oktober 2009)

gehör ja auch dazu  Allerdings ist mein Big Air nun nach nem guten Jahr auch gerissen


----------



## SUOM69 (3. Oktober 2009)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Woher und wieviel hats gekostet?



Aus Siegburg bei Bonn... Normalerweise 3.300, bekommen hab ichs aber für 2.700... Ist im Moment aber auch eins bei eBay drinne (gepimpt für 2.399 sofortkaufen)... Hätte ich meins nicht schon 2 Tage vorher angezahlt gehabt, dann hätte ich das von eBay genommen! Das hat ne noch bessere Optik!

Geht übrigens noch 13 Stunden das Angebot bei eBay... Bei interesse würde ich an Deiner Stelle sofort zuschlagen! Da kannste nix verkehrt machen... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auerer (3. Oktober 2009)

Noch ein Bergamont Fahrer...Ich hab das 2008er Big Air 6.8 und der Rahmen is geil, der Hinterbau arbeitet super, allerdings is die Ausstattung nicht die beste...aber sonst:


----------



## robotti80 (4. Oktober 2009)

SUOM69 schrieb:


> Aus Siegburg bei Bonn... Normalerweise 3.300, bekommen hab ichs aber für 2.700... Ist im Moment aber auch eins bei eBay drinne (gepimpt für 2.399 sofortkaufen)... Hätte ich meins nicht schon 2 Tage vorher angezahlt gehabt, dann hätte ich das von eBay genommen! Das hat ne noch bessere Optik!
> 
> Geht übrigens noch 13 Stunden das Angebot bei eBay... Bei interesse würde ich an Deiner Stelle sofort zuschlagen! Da kannste nix verkehrt machen... ;-)



Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Ja ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich schwer in Versuchung gekommen bin.
Das wäre dann allerdings schon das dritte Bergamont, welches ich in meinem Keller aufnehmen müsste.
Und jetzt ist auch ein denkbar schlechter Zeitpunkt um ein gebrauchtes Bike an den Mann zu bringen.
Mal sehen, wie ich das mache.
Wie ich mich kenne, werde ich zuschlagen und erst dann eines meiner Bikes versuchen los zu werden.


----------



## SUOM69 (4. Oktober 2009)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort.
> Ja ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich schwer in Versuchung gekommen bin.
> Das wäre dann allerdings schon das dritte Bergamont, welches ich in meinem Keller aufnehmen müsste.
> Und jetzt ist auch ein denkbar schlechter Zeitpunkt um ein gebrauchtes Bike an den Mann zu bringen.
> ...



Er hat das Bike anscheinend noch nicht verkaufen können und wieder eingestellt... Versteh ich zwar nicht, aber bevor es dieses Rad nicht mehr auf dem Markt zu erwerben gibt, mußte ICH auf jeden Fall zuschlagen!!  Hätte ich mir nicht verzeihen können, es nicht gekauft zu haben...


----------



## robotti80 (13. Oktober 2009)

Seit heute zählt ein Bergamont Enduro 9.8 zu meiner BGM Sammlung.
Im Keller weiters vorhanden Evolve 5.6, Threesome 6.7 Rahmen, Threesome 6.8.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (13. Oktober 2009)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Seit heute zählt ein Bergamont Enduro 9.8 zu meiner BGM Sammlung.
> Im Keller weiters vorhanden Evolve 5.6, Threesome 6.7 Rahmen, Threesome 6.8.



Ach nee, schon wieder ein neues 
Dann viel Spaß damit

Ich hoffe, Du hast Deine Louise klar bekommen?


----------



## robotti80 (13. Oktober 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Ach nee, schon wieder ein neues
> Dann viel Spaß damit



Vielen Dank.
Mal sehen ob ich mich nicht von einem älteren trennen werde.
Soviel Liebe kann ich ja nicht allen Bikes zu Teil werden lassen. 



GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du hast Deine Louise klar bekommen?



Ich hatte nie ein Louise. 

In Bezug auf Bremsen hatte ich mit Ausnahme einer Hayes nur Produkte aus dem Hause Avid.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (14. Oktober 2009)

robotti80 schrieb:


> In Bezug auf Bremsen hatte ich mit Ausnahme einer Hayes nur Produkte aus dem Hause Avid.



Ups, da habe ich dich doch glatt mit robert80 verwechselt Dem hatte ich letztens noch 'ne PM geschickt...


----------



## robotti80 (14. Oktober 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Ups, da habe ich dich doch glatt mit robert80 verwechselt Dem hatte ich letztens noch 'ne PM geschickt...



Halb so wild.
Aber das bestätigt wieder, warum ich bei Avid zuhause bin.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (14. Oktober 2009)

Nix gegen die Louise, die fahre ich jetzt seit fast einem Jahr. Wenn ich an die Hayes Nine denke ... :kotz:
Aber das Thema Bremsen bricht ja schnell einen Glaubenskrieg vom Zaun , das soll's hier nicht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wollte euch mal mein Bergamont Evolve zeigen und ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe:

*Weiß jemand was für ein Evolve ich da genau habe?? *
Steht halt nur Evolve 67 Ltd am Oberrohr. Heißt das dann 6.7 oder wie? Bin da noch nicht so schlau draus geworden... Kann mir jemand vielleicht mehr Infos geben, Baujahr und Federweg z.B.? Oder alles was ihr habt. ;-)
Bin auch noch nicht so ganz dahintergestiegen, wann welche Modelle diese Gussset im Hauptrahmen haben... 
Ich denke nur, dass der Rahme nicht älter als 2004 ist, da der Schirftzug vor 2004 anders ist.
Wann gabs denn mal ein LTD ohne Zusatz "team"? Und was hat die Kiste so für Daten?
Das wäre echt super.

Größere und bessere Bilder sind in meinem Album wie z.B.:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/1/0/0/1/_/large/Bergamont_Evolve_4.jpg

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## basti138 (26. Dezember 2009)

Tippe auf 2007. Die Zweite Zahl steht normalerweise für BJ.
Dieses Gusset ist abhängig von der Rahmenhöhe.
S hat keins und M glaub ich auch nicht.

http://www.bergamont.de/cms/de/03__service/bike-archiv

Ich finds nicht...

Ist die Kurbel original da drin gewesen?


----------



## Slow (26. Dezember 2009)

Ah cool danke schonmal! 

Ist Größe L, von daher auch das Gussset. ;-) 
ich tippe auf zwischen 2005 und 2007, wobei 2007 ja schon recht jung wäre, was ich irgendwie gefühlsmäßig nicht so bejahen kann. War ein gebrauchter Rahmen. ;-)) Wobei 07 schon schön wär...

Und nein, die Kurbel war nicht im Rad drin, ich habe es mit Teilen, die ich noch hatte oder günstig bekommen habe, aufgebaut.

Danke schonmal,
schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## basti138 (26. Dezember 2009)

2005 kann nicht sein, denn da war die Farbgebung etwas... Gewöhnungsbedürftig und die Schwinge in ner anderen Farbe.

Was war denn dran? Kurbel, Schaltung - genaue Bezeichnung.


----------



## Slow (26. Dezember 2009)

Also 2007 kann es definitiv nicht sein, da die Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr anders aussieht. Zumindestens laut den Bildern aus deinem Link. 

Ich tippe jetzt fast mal auf 2004 da ich meine, dass mein Rahmen 105mm FW hat und wenn ich das aus diesen komischen Angaben richtig interpretiere, dann haben die 2005 und 2006 er alle schon mehr oder weniger Federweg... 

Aber danke auch für den Link. Habe zwar "meinen" Rahmen nicht gefunden, aber ich denke jetzt kann ich das etwas besser einschätzen. Nur dass 67 und LTD kann ich irgendwie immer noch nicht einordnen... 


Wie gesagt, habe den Rahmen komplett nackt gebraucht gekauft und aufgebaut. Da war also nichts dabei.
Am Oberrohr steht halt groß 67 und dahinter "evolve ltd" und das übliche Blabla mit Maßen und wie toll der Rahmen ist. ;-) Wenn dir/euch das hilft, müsste ich das mal wenns wieder hell draußen ist, notieren...

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## basti138 (26. Dezember 2009)

Die Machart der Lackierung ist irgendwie wie 2004/2005
Aber das 67 macht dann keinen Sinn.
Aber die Farbe ist nirgens zu finden.
Es gab auch das "Evolve-Enduro"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (26. Dezember 2009)

Aber bei allen Enduros und dem All-Mountain gibt es z.B. noch ein Gussset bei der Verbindung von Oberrohr, Unterrohr am Steuerrohr... Die habe ich ja nicht... ;-)

PS: Ich sehe bei den Lackierungen jetzt zwischen 2004 und 2006 keinen Unterschied bis auf die Farbwahl!?
Und ab 2007 haben sie andere Aufkleber bei den Farbübergängen. Also nochwas, was gegen 2007 spricht...

Aber vielen Dank für deine tolle Hilfe!


----------



## basti138 (26. Dezember 2009)

Nirgens...
Klick Klick


----------



## Slow (26. Dezember 2009)

Hehe, da hats ja jemanden gepackt. 

Also habe auch schon das ganze Archiv durchforstet und nichts gefunden.

Naja, anscheinend ists irgend eine Sonderedition mit einer spezielleren Lackierung.
Nur das mit der 67 ist schon verdammt komisch, da es definitiv nicht BJ 2007 ist... So Retro ist Bergamont auch nicht. ;-))

Ich glaub ich teste bei Tag mal ob ich den Federweg irgendwie messen kann...


----------



## basti138 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm... Schaue gerne mal ältere Bikes an 
Aber jetzt gehe ich langsam mal pennen...

Schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## Slow (26. Dezember 2009)

Gleichfalls Bruder! 
Und nochmal danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## robotti80 (26. Dezember 2009)

Slow schrieb:


> Nur das mit der 67 ist schon verdammt komisch, da es definitiv nicht BJ 2007 ist... So Retro ist Bergamont auch nicht. ;-))



Hallo, da kann ich auch etwas dazu beisteuern.

Hier mal ein paar Pics von meinem Bergamont Evolve 5.6, also Baujahr 2006.
Lasst euch nicht von den Komponenten ablenken, es handelt sich um einen kompletten Custom Aufbau.
Siehe Bilder in meinem Foto Album:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/7/4/5/7/_/large/DSC02137.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/7/4/5/7/_/large/DSC02105.JPG

Das, was das Baujahr angibt steht kleing direkt nach dem Evolve Schriftzug.
Wofür die 76 steht weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Slow (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,

an robotti80: finde ich toll, dass ihr euch beteiligt. 
Leider kann ich aus deinen Bildern jetzt nicht so viel ableiten, da mein Evolve zwar im Prinzip genauso aussieht, wie dein Rahmen, aber das tun die 2004er und 2005er ja auch... ;-) Weißt du wie viel FW dein Rahmen hat und wie viel er effektiv (in echt) hat?

Ansonsten haste aber ein schickes Rad! 


Ich habe heute bei mir mal den *Federweg ausgemessen.* Also Rad auf den Kopf gestellt, Dämpfer Luft raus und einmal voll Ausgefedert und einmal voll Eingefedert den Unterschied gemessen. Ich komme gemessen auf einen *effektiven FW von 115mm*.

Hat der Rahmen also offiziell einen Federweg von 125mm ?? Kann man das so wie bei Federgabeln per Faustregel sagen? 
Kenne mich mit Fullys nicht so aus.

Hat das jemand von euch mal gemacht??


Und dann habe ich mir mal die eingravierte Nummer unterm Tretlager angeschaut. Da steht mittendrin mal "0007". Hat das was mit dem Baujahr zu tun?

Dankende und schöne Grüße,
Simon

PS: Noch ein Bild von dem schönen Blau. ;-))
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/1/0/0/1/_/large/Bergamont_Evolve_5.jpg


----------



## robotti80 (26. Dezember 2009)

Slow schrieb:


> Leider kann ich aus deinen Bildern jetzt nicht so viel ableiten, da mein Evolve zwar im Prinzip genauso aussieht, wie dein Rahmen, aber das tun die 2004er und 2005er ja auch... ;-) Weißt du wie viel FW dein Rahmen hat und wie viel er effektiv (in echt) hat?



Mein Rahmen hatte hinten 125 mm Federweg mit dem X-Fusion O2 RPV.
Habe diesen später dann durch einen DT Swiss SSD 190L ersetzt, das brachte einen effektiven Federweg von 130 mm.
Mittlerweile ist das Bike aber nicht mehr in meinem Besitz, kann es daher nicht mehr vermessen.
Seriennummer auf dem Tretlager weiß ich natürlich auch nicht mehr.

Steht nach dem Evolve nichts mehr?
Weil wie schon erwähnt und auf dem 2ten meiner Fotos zu sehen, ist nach dem Evolve-Schriftzug ein 5.6 zu sehen und die .6 steht definitiv für den Jahrgang.

Mach mal ein vernünftiges Foto vom Oberrohr.


----------



## god_bless (26. Dezember 2009)

ich hab auch ein Bergamont Evalve Enduro xl und bin auch voll zufieden


----------



## inselberliner (26. Dezember 2009)

*meld* hier ist noch einer .... Bergamont Big Air 6.9 ... macht Spaß und die Austattung ist für den Anfang voll in Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Bild vom Oberrohr, wer also bei der Thematik: was hab ich da eigentlich für ein Evolve (ja, ich weiß, 67 ltd - aber Baujahr und Federweg?, Sonderlackierung? ;-)  helfen kann, siehe dazu auch vorherige Seite, dann immer gerne her mit Kommentaren.








Grüße,
Simon


----------



## inselberliner (27. Dezember 2009)

also wie bei bergamont üblich heißt das 6.7 ... also ist es auf jeden fall von 2oo7, soviel ist sicher


----------



## robotti80 (27. Dezember 2009)

inselberliner schrieb:


> also wie bei bergamont üblich heißt das 6.7 ... also ist es auf jeden fall von 2oo7, soviel ist sicher



Das stimmt aber nicht, denn das Evolve Team LTD von 2006 hat 87 auf der Rahmen stehen.

Guckst du:
http://www.bikeshops.de/bergamont/M...&frmMarke=BERGAMONT&frmModell=Evolve+Team+Ltd.

Oder es handelt sich um einen Fehler seitens der Bergamont Archiv Seite.



Anhand meines Beispiels bzw meines Bikes ist es jedenfalls so, dass bei Evolve 5.6 die Fünf für die Type innherlab der Evolve Baureihe steht und Punkt Sechs für das Baujahr. 
Wofür 76 zusätzlich steht ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## inselberliner (27. Dezember 2009)

oh ... hast recht ... hmmm ... ok ... dann lag ich wohl falsch


----------



## Machlovio (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Robotti. Also ich hab exakt den gleichen Rahmen mit den gleichen Decals,  und hab es definitiv 2006 gekauft.War neu im Laden,kein Vorjahresmodell.Hinten gemessener Ferderweg mit X-Fusion 125mm.Gruss,Mac.


----------



## god_bless (27. Dezember 2009)

bei mir steht 94, das würde dann heißen 2004 und für was steht die 9 ?


----------



## inselberliner (27. Dezember 2009)

äm ... ich wüde sagen das ist einfach die modellnummer von dem jahr ... beim big air ists ja auch immer die 6.x, 7.x, ltd, team, G9 ... in der reihenfolge quasi von "unten" nach "oben" nummeriert ... ich hoffe Du kannst mir folgen


----------



## robotti80 (27. Dezember 2009)

inselberliner schrieb:


> äm ... ich wüde sagen das ist einfach die modellnummer von dem jahr ... beim big air ists ja auch immer die 6.x, 7.x, ltd, team, G9 ... in der reihenfolge quasi von "unten" nach "oben" nummeriert ... ich hoffe Du kannst mir folgen



Und warum steht auf meinem Rahmen Evolve 5.6 76?


----------



## inselberliner (27. Dezember 2009)

ja das frag ich mcih auch ... allerdings sind bei Dir beide endziffern die 6  ... aber hmm ... kein plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (27. Dezember 2009)

Machlovio schrieb:


> Hinten gemessener Ferderweg mit X-Fusion 125mm.



Hast du denn exakt auch die 125mm gemessen, oder etwas weniger? 

Danke und Grüße,
Simon


----------



## robotti80 (27. Dezember 2009)

Slow schrieb:


> Hast du denn exakt auch die 125mm gemessen, oder etwas weniger?



Nein das waren ziemlich genau 125, jedoch keineswegs weniger als 120 mm.


----------



## Machlovio (27. Dezember 2009)

Slow schrieb:


> Hast du denn exakt auch die 125mm gemessen, oder etwas weniger?
> 
> Danke und Grüße,
> Simon



Eher noch ca.2mm mehr.Da war irgend sowas wie ein elastischer Endanschlag.Gummi?O-Ring?Keine Ahnung.Gemessen mit Hilfe eines Kumpels und eines Shockblades als Referenzpunkt.Gruss,Mac


----------



## Slow (28. Dezember 2009)

Ok, ich glaub mein Evolve ist Baujahr 2004 und hat offiziell 105mm FW und inoffiziell halt ca. 10mm mehr.  
Wird dann wohl auch ganz offiziell ein Evolve LTD sein, anscheinend irgend ein Sondermodell auf Basis eines 7four oder ähnlichem... 

Habe Bergamont auch mal angemailt, mal schauen, ob sie sich melden.

Ansonsten nochmal Danke für die Mithilfe und zum Abschluss noch ein Pic.






Simon


----------



## Slow (4. Januar 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> Habe Bergamont auch mal angemailt, mal schauen, ob sie sich melden.



Hallo nochmal!

Ein netter Mitarbeiter von Bergamont hat sich heute gemeldet!

Ich habe eine Sonderausgabe des 2004er Evolve, die nur an bestimmte Händler gegangen ist und somit nicht im Katalog war/ist. 
Das Lustige: Er hat laut Bergamont 110mm Federweg.

Ich finde das total klasse von Bergamont. Sie haben mir auch schon sehr nett geholfen, als ich die Dämpferbuchsenmaße brauchte. 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## keroson (4. Januar 2010)

Erster: der sein 2010ner Bergamont postet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigbetty81 (7. Januar 2010)

hallo alle zusammen,

würd mich dann mal ganz frech in euren club einschleichen!
hab grad nen big air 8.7 im aufbau und auch schon fast fertig. einziges problem is das innenlager! hab da ein howitzer team drin und will ne fsa kurbel einbauen. nun harmoniert die ganze geschichte aber nicht mit meiner lg1 kettenführung da das lager einfach zu breit baut! hat jemand nen tip für mich?

gruss david


----------



## Surtre (7. Januar 2010)

Howitzer-Lager und FSA-Kurbel passen nicht zusammen, da Letztere wahrscheinlich für ISIS gedacht ist (Kugellager im Tretlagergehäuse) und nicht für den Howitzerstandard (Kugellager außerhalb des Tretlagergehäuses).
--> Die FSA-Kurbel sitzt zu weit außen.


----------



## bigbetty81 (7. Januar 2010)

okay, aber passt denn noch die kettenlinie wenn ich ein isis verbaue????


----------



## Surtre (7. Januar 2010)

Mit einem 83er ISIS-Innenlager (es gibt ja nicht viele ) sollte die Kettenlinie passen.


----------



## bigbetty81 (7. Januar 2010)

gigapipe halt!


----------



## robotti80 (7. Januar 2010)

Hab auch wieder ein neues Spielzeug.
Habe eines der letzten Bergamont Enduro 9.8 nagelneu bei Jehle gekauft.
Mir gefällt das Enduro mit Jahrgang 2008 wesentlich mehr als das 2009er.

Ein paar Modifikationen habe ich schon durchgeführt:
Die Avid Elixir CR Carbon ist anstelle der Avid Juicy 7 montiert.
Es ist eine Sram PG990 Kassette montiert mit der Farbe Gold Nugget.
Und die DT Swiss EX 1750 Laufräder sind euch sicherlich auch schon aufgefallen.
Kommende Woche erwarte ich noch eine versenkbare Joplin Sattelstütze.
Sobald der Mountainking abgefahren ist, kommt die schon zuhause liegende Rubber Queen drauf.

Derzeitiges Gewicht ohne Pedale wie auf den Fotos dargestellt 14,1 Kg.

Mehr Bilder von meinem Nobelhobel gibts im Album zu sehen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/25346


----------



## Koohgie (8. Januar 2010)

gibts die joplin in 30,4mm?


----------



## Koohgie (8. Januar 2010)

achso, und irgendwie sieht deins frischer aus als meins...




oder hier noch schlimmer....


----------



## robotti80 (8. Januar 2010)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> gibts die joplin in 30,4mm?



Nur in 30,9 und das wird passend gemacht.


----------



## Koohgie (8. Januar 2010)

tust du das rohr weiten, oder die stüzte abdrehen....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robotti80 (8. Januar 2010)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> tust du das rohr weiten, oder die stüzte abdrehen....?



Ich spekuliere darauf das Sattelrohr auszureiben.

Weißt du zufällig den Außendurchmesser des Sattelrohrs?
Ich will dem Sattelrohr des Enduro 9.8 nicht unnötig schaden.


----------



## Freeride1993 (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich hab auch ein Bergamont: ein Big Air 9.8



Gruß


----------



## Koohgie (9. Januar 2010)

keine ahnung, kann se nachher mal messen...

@freeride
wie bist du mit den laufrädern zufrieden?
meinem bruder ist das fordere rad so dermaßen mal verbogen....da waren sie gerade mal bei der ersten ausfahrt. er hat zwar ne neue felge bekommen aber das einspeichen war sein problem...
gruss


----------



## Freeride1993 (9. Januar 2010)

Kann mich echt nicht beschweren. Also haben noch keine Beulen oder so 
Bin allerdings bis jetzt auch nur in Willigen die fr und die dh strecke gefahren..... Also ich bin zufrieden! Wie hat dein Bruder das denn gemacht?
Gruß


----------



## Koohgie (9. Januar 2010)

in lac blanc (vogesen), ist er in einem wurzelstück in einer bodenwelle hängengeblieben...
nun ja...also die felge hatte danach ca 15cm seitenschlag...
der witz an der sache find ich ja, das er kein neues laufrad bekommen hat sondern nur ne neue felge...ich dacht eigentlich das die einen guten service hätten...um das einspeichen musste er sich selbst kümmern...
wahrscheinlich hatte er ein montagsprodukt erwischt...


----------



## basti138 (9. Januar 2010)

Äääh wieso krigt er da ne neue Felge?


----------



## Koohgie (9. Januar 2010)

weil das ding so 15 cm krumm geworden ist...gut er hatte einen leichten crash...aber nix wildes...die dinger sind für dh freigegeben...da müssten meine schon totalschaden sein...
aber dafür das dinger noch keine woche alt wahren hab ich schon gedacht dass er ein neues laufrad bekommt...

@robotti
das ist ein 35,2mm aussendurchmesser...
ich würd da nix weiten, das gusset ist an der stelle nicht umsonst so fett....
ich würd eher die stütze 0,5 mm abdrehen.
gruss


----------



## basti138 (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mein neues Auto im Graben geparkt, ich will auf Garantie ein neues, denn es war ein Montagsauto


----------



## Koohgie (9. Januar 2010)

von der seite hast du recht, aber wenn an deinem auto ein felgen bricht nur weil du über einen bordstein bist...also dann kann man wohl behaupten dass da was nicht ganz ok war....
aber das ist eine diskussion die kann man ins endlose führen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride1993 (9. Januar 2010)

Ich würd auch mal sagen bei anderen Firmen hätt er gar nichts bekommen... Hat er vorher die felgenspannung kontrolliert? Meine musste ich nach der ersten fahrt auch nochmal nachspannen, aber das ist ja normal.
Gruß


----------



## Koohgie (9. Januar 2010)

das war die erste ausfahrt...vorher nur mal auf der strasse kurz getestet....die lieferung war ne woche alt....besser? wenn ich ein LRS geschickt bekomme, der bei der ersten ausfahrt sich verbiegt wie die sau...also dann stimmt mit dem ding irgendwas nicht...und er weiss auch leider nicht mehr was zum sturz führte, kann ja auch sein das er sich wegen dem rad überhaupt erst gelegt hat...
aber wie gesagt es ist wurscht und vorbei...
die anwaltskosten wären um vielfaches höher als das einspannen...


----------



## basti138 (9. Januar 2010)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> von der seite hast du recht, aber wenn an deinem auto ein felgen bricht nur weil du über einen bordstein bist...also dann kann man wohl behaupten dass da was nicht ganz ok war....
> aber das ist eine diskussion die kann man ins endlose führen.....



Hallo Herr Verkäufer - Ich bin mit meinem neuen Auto mit 50 übern Bordstein gefahren, der Reifen ist Platt und die Felge ist gebrochen.
Bekomme ich Garantie Es war doch die erste Fahrt...

Bitte nicht schlagen

Es ist wie beim Fahrradständer:
Da hat man tierisch schnell nen 8er drin - die Leute, die das Bike zur Seite drücken um ihr eigenes noch reinzuquetschen.

Normalerweise gibts da nichts - Sturz ist Sturz und fertig.

@ Freeride1993: 
Coole Schüssel! Hab auch überlegt genau so eines herzutun.
Aber es ist ein Freddy geworden.


----------



## robotti80 (10. Januar 2010)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> @robotti
> das ist ein 35,2mm aussendurchmesser...
> ich würd da nix weiten, das gusset ist an der stelle nicht umsonst so fett....
> ich würd eher die stütze 0,5 mm abdrehen.
> gruss



Also bei einem nachgemessenen Außendurchmesser von 35,2 mm sollte noch genügend Luft sein.
Ob man einer Joplin so ohne weiteres 5 Zehntel wegnehmen kann ist auch fraglich.
Irgendwie bescheuert von BGM, dass das Enduro für 30,4 Sattelstützen und das Threesome für 31,6 Sattelstützen gemacht ist. 

Btw das neue 2010er Enduro hat ja auch eine versenkbare Sattelstütze.
Und zwar eine Kind Shock Kobra I900.
Weiß einer das Sattelstützenmaß des 2010er Enduros?


----------



## Freeride1993 (11. Januar 2010)

Danke @ basti138 
Foto ist aber  schon ein bisschen älter! Hab jetzt andere Reifen und der Sattel ist abgezogen und neu bezogen!
Gruß


----------



## robotti80 (9. Februar 2010)

das Sattelrohr  



cocu1980 schrieb:


> @robotti
> das ist ein 35,2mm aussendurchmesser...
> ich würd da nix weiten, das gusset ist an der stelle nicht umsonst so fett....
> ich würd eher die stütze 0,5 mm abdrehen.
> gruss



Die Angelegenheit hatte ich mir wesentlich kraftzehrender vorgestellt.
Zu meiner Überraschung war die Sache in 25 Minuten erledigt.
Zur Anwendung kam der Reibahlenhalter der Marke Cyclus Tools, als auch die Reibahle in der Größe 30,9 mm.
Ich musste mich nur die ersten 15 cm des Sattelrohrs anstrengen, dann erweitert sich das Sattelrohr Richtung Tretlager, sodaß ich die gesamten 25 cm der Reibahle reinstecken konnte, ohne weiter ausreiben zu müssen.
Für mich unverständlich, warum man nicht gleich ein sinnvolles Maß für das Sattelrohr gewählt hat, wenn nach den ersten 15 cm das Sattelrohr ohnehin mehr als 30,9 mm Innendurchmesser hat.

Die 382 mm lange Joplin kann ich nun bei Bedarf bis zum Anschlag im Sattelrohr versenken.
Testfahrt habe ich bereits unternommen mit Spikereifen.

*Aus Sicherheitsgründen habe ich mir noch eine Sattelklemme mit extra hohem Klemmbereich besorgt, nämlich eine Syntace Superlock.
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (9. Februar 2010)

was für eine reibahle hast du benutzt?


----------



## robotti80 (9. Februar 2010)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> was für eine reibahle hast du benutzt?



Auch die von Cyclus Tools für 30,9 mm Durchmesser.
Hat mich zusammen mit dem Reibahlenhalter von Cyclus Tools ca. 75 Euro gekostet.
Viel an Stabilität kann es dem Sattelrohr mMn nicht gekostet haben, da wie gesagt nur etwa die ersten 15 cm auszureiben waren und sich das Sattelrohr nach unten weitete, sodass man den Reibahlenhalter auf Anschlag versenken konnte.


----------



## Koohgie (9. Februar 2010)

muss mal auf der schaff schauen, dacht du wolltest das ding weiten...reiben soweit hab ich gar nicht gedacht...


----------



## Herr_Vorragend (1. März 2010)

Mein neues Kiez Pro müsste die Woche jetz ankommen .. freu mich schon 

Für das Geld total in Ordnung sag ich mal


----------



## AndyNowak (4. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,
habe ein Problem:
Ich habe (hatte) ein BigAir 6.8 und habe dieses nun im Januar Pulvern lassen. Leider ist der Post auf dem Rückweg mein Rahmen "verloren gegangen" - also er ist weg.
Nun habe ich das Bike selber gebraucht gekauft und keinerlei Rechnung oder Beleg über den Wert des Bikes, geschweige denn des Rahmens 

Kann mir da einer von euch aushelfen, mittels Beleg, Rechnung, etc?
Ich steh total auf dme Schlauch...

Bin auch für jegliche andere Tips dankbar!


----------



## Koohgie (5. März 2010)

lass dir von einem kumpel einen kaufvertrag unterschreiben, dat wär so in etwa wie bei einem gebrauchtwagen kauf. nur übertreib nicht beim preis soll realistisch sein. ne rechnung von einen fremden wird dir nix bringen da sie nicht auf deinen namen läuft.


----------



## AndyNowak (5. März 2010)

mh, meinst du echt ich komm da nicht mit weiter?
ich meien ich habe das bike ja tasächlich gebraucht gekauft, mein name würde also so oder so nicht auf der rechnung stehen, außerdem würde ich dennamen und so ja eh schwärzen, es geht ja vor allem um den wert des bikes.
die post muss ja davonausgehen, das man mal dinge vershickt die uralt sind und zu denen es keinen beleg mehr gibt - oder wta nicht?


----------



## Koohgie (5. März 2010)

ich glaub nicht dass die das cool finden...
ich würd einfach einen kaufvertrag machen. bei einem auto bekommst du auch nicht der erstkaufvertrag in die hand gedrückt wenn du die karre gebraucht kaufst...


----------



## AndyNowak (5. März 2010)

Mh... Na gut, das klingt sehr plausibel 
Werde dies dann auch noch zusätzlich tun, als Absicherung und dann eine Rechnung (also die Originale) in Kopei beilegen, mit geschwärztem Namen - Danke für den Tip!


----------



## ich44 (12. März 2010)

Fahre ein Bergamont Kiez Pro von 2010
ein super design, super preis/leistungsverhältnis/super verarbeitung usw
alles in allem ein total geiles gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karoo (15. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich schmeiß jetzt mal mein Contrail LTD dazwischen...






allseits gute Fahrt wünscht euch - karoo -)


----------



## kaaner (15. März 2010)

Hi,

Ich bin seit letzter Woche auf einem Threesome 8.9 unterwegs. Einfach nur geil!

Gruss


----------



## thomas1969 (20. März 2010)

Hi ,

seit 3 Tagen mein neues 2010 er Bergamont Fastlane Team .


----------



## Freeride-Adri94 (20. März 2010)




----------



## Freeride-Adri94 (20. März 2010)

eig sollt da jetz n bild kommen


----------



## robotti80 (20. März 2010)

Freeride-Adri94 schrieb:


> eig sollt da jetz n bild kommen



Naja, vielleicht beim dritten Anlauf dann.


----------



## basti138 (20. März 2010)

Wer von Euch Bergamontlern hat mich heute in München Schwabing mit seinem Evolve Team (2007 oder 2008?) so übel verseilt
Scheiß Doping!

Ich dachte mir: Cool, Bergamont, da hängste dich dran... Pustekuchen.


----------



## Freeride-Adri94 (22. März 2010)

haha


----------



## AstramanSI (28. März 2010)

So bin neu hier, aber werf meins auch ma mit dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robotti80 (28. März 2010)

Das Contrail ist ein hübsches Modell und farblich sehr gut abgestimmt.


----------



## AstramanSI (28. März 2010)

Aber für das Radl hab ich auch ewig gekämpft und gezittert das ich es bekomme.

Habe ja nur 18 Wochn gewartet.


----------



## bergamont-max (28. März 2010)

hi bin neu hier und da is auch gleich mein big air 6.9


----------



## basti138 (28. März 2010)

Man kann nicht von Festplatte verlinken
Bunker die Bilder in Deinem Album und verlinke sie dahin.
Oder mit "Anhänge" hochladen.


----------



## bergamont-max (28. März 2010)

ok thx ein is in meinen album drin glaub ich


----------



## robotti80 (28. März 2010)

bergamont-max schrieb:


> ok thx ein is in meinen album drin glaub ich



Du kannst Bilder nicht nur nicht verlinken, sondern auch nicht machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont-max (28. März 2010)

hab etz in meinem album nochmal nen besseres pic hochgeladen


----------



## shark-crush (29. März 2010)

Mein Kiez nachn paar umbauten


----------



## Jan2010 (29. März 2010)

Hallo hier ist noch ein angehender, habe über mein Händler grad meins bestellt und es wird nächste Woche kommen dann sind wir schon einer mehr


Bergamont Evolve 5.0 (2010)


----------



## Padde131 (29. März 2010)

AstramanSI schrieb:


> Aber für das Radl hab ich auch ewig gekämpft und gezittert das ich es bekomme.
> 
> Habe ja nur 18 Wochn gewartet.



Warte schon seit November... 
Mein Händler hats in der Vororder und mir versprochen... Mal sehen wanns endlich kommt..


----------



## Jan2010 (30. März 2010)

Au weia na dann mal sehen wann es ankommt


----------



## Evolve5.9_FR (30. März 2010)

Bin seit kurzem auch wieder am Mountainbiken und bin seit letzter Woche auch stolzer Besitzer eines Bergamont Bikes. Habe das Vorjahresmodell Evolve 5.9 . Hoffe ich habe damit keinen absoluten Fehlkauf hingelegt. Habs bei Jehle  gekauft, bei dem Angebot musste ich  irgendwie einfach zuschlagen. Bin nach der ersten Tour heute auch wirklich sehr zufrieden. 

Hier die Daten von dem Fahrrad.  : 
http://www.jehlebikes.de/bergamont-evolve-59-2009.html#thumb

Hier ein Bild das während der ersten Ausfahrt entstanden ist. Sorry wegen der Größe, bekomme das Bild irgendwie nicht größer dargestellt. Tipps willkommen ( Habe auch schon im Testbereich rumprobiert )

Gruß aus Freiburg


----------



## alet08 (30. März 2010)

Das is' ja gar nicht dreckig....


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (30. März 2010)

Überlege mir ein Contrail 9.9 zu kaufen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Rad oder Bekannte die das Bike fahren. Wäre nett wenn ich ein paar Meinungen bekommen könnte. Danke


----------



## icebe (2. April 2010)

Padde131 schrieb:


> Warte schon seit November...
> Mein Händler hats in der Vororder und mir versprochen... Mal sehen wanns endlich kommt..



hatte auf mein straitline auch etwas länger gewartet. im september08 bestellt, am 18.05.09 bekommen. hast also noch bischen zeit


----------



## ekib (2. April 2010)

Bin ebenfalls an einem Contrail 2009 interessiert, sind sehr attraktiv im Preis. Wo liegt eigentlich der Rahmenunterschied zwischen Contrail und Threesome 2009. Hinten und vorne mehr Federweg durch andere Gabel und anderen Dämpfer, oder ist der Dämpfer anderst befestigt.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Contrail und Threesome Rädern aus 2009. Defekte hat jede Marke, auch die positiven Erfahrungen sind wichtig. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (2. April 2010)

>>Klick<<


----------



## AstramanSI (3. April 2010)

@icbee

Das du immer die Leute so verschrecken musst, wer weiß vielleicht hat er sein radel auch schon in der 14.KW.


Also ich bin mit meinem Contrail sehr zufrieden. Als ich ma wieder HT gefahren bin, bin ich erschrocken wie Hart das vorher war


----------



## keroson (3. April 2010)

ekib schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls an einem Contrail 2009 interessiert, sind sehr attraktiv im Preis. Wo liegt eigentlich der Rahmenunterschied zwischen Contrail und Threesome 2009. Hinten und vorne mehr Federweg durch andere Gabel und anderen Dämpfer, oder ist der Dämpfer anderst befestigt.
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Contrail und Threesome Rädern aus 2009. Defekte hat jede Marke, auch die positiven Erfahrungen sind wichtig. Danke



Contrail 09 zu 2010:
Rahmen ist 300gramm leichter, das "Hauptlager" ist jetzt hinter dem Tretlager wie bei Fastlane, das Schmiedeteil am X-Link wurde überarbeitet (noch nicht auf den Bilder auf der Bergamont homepage) und andere Zugverlegung (jetzt am Unterrohr)

Threesome 09 zu 2010: 
neue Zugverlegung, leichtere Rahmen durch das Schmiedeteil am X-Link, Lagersitz Toleranz wurde verkleinert (dadurch sollte nicht mehr mit Unterlegscheiben am X-Link arbeiten müssen), Tapered Steuerrohr..


----------



## basti138 (3. April 2010)

Dann sind das noch vorab-Messefotos auf der BGM Page? Dennd a sind die Seilzüge noch wie vorher.
War letzten Sommer gar nicht auf der Eurobike


----------



## alet08 (3. April 2010)

Wohin haben sie dennn die Zuege verlegt? Hoffentlich nicht unter's Tretlager ? 

Alex


----------



## basti138 (3. April 2010)

Hehe...

Aber es ist ein durchgehender Bowdenzug, das Seil liegt nicht frei, kein Schleifkörper.


----------



## alet08 (3. April 2010)

Trotzdem doof 
Da ich pro Saison öfter mal aufsetze oder durch frisch gefaellten Wald fahre.... grrrrrr


----------



## basti138 (3. April 2010)

Wie willste denn aufsetzen, mim 44er Blatt


----------



## alet08 (3. April 2010)

Wir ham hier in der "Fränkischen" verdammt viele Felsen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (4. April 2010)

Außerdem sind an allen 2010 Modellen schön breite Lenker von Haus aus montiert. Das Kiez das ich hab kam mit nem 720mm Lenker. richtig goil.. am Enduro und am Straitline ist der gleiche dran.
An den High-End CC-Bikes wurden überall richtig breite Syntace Oversize Lenker verbaut. 
Wir sogar an den Evolve Rädern sind 700mm (+- nicht nachgemessen) Lenker verbaut.


----------



## ekib (8. April 2010)

Ich wäre dann wohl eher am Contrail interessiert. Ist das 2010er Modellwesentlich besser als das 2009er, oder ist die nicht symetrische Schwinge evtl. sogar besser?


----------



## tokon (11. April 2010)

Ich interessiere mich für ein Bergamont Fastlane und hätte da noch eine Frage:
Was macht den Preisunterschied von 300 EUR zw. Fastlane Team und Fastlane Team Classic aus?
Das billigere Classic ist sogar 500g leichter.


----------



## colin12 (11. April 2010)

ich auch !!!


----------



## keroson (11. April 2010)

das 2009er Fastlane Team ist definitiv das heißere Bike (außer vielleicht von der Optik  )

am Rahmen geändert wurde nur das Schmiedeteil am x-Link (50gramm leichter) und die veränderte Zugführung am Unterrohr.

Besser ausgestattet ist mMn das 2009 wegen dem besseren Dämpfer und der Carbon Stütze.
Weiterer Unterschied ist, das bei den 2010ner 2,25er Reifen verbaut wurden.

Ich behaupte einfach mal das in Hamburg noch zu viele 2009er Modelle im Lager stehen


----------



## tokon (12. April 2010)

Ach so, Classic = 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newt3 (12. April 2010)

Wo gerade das Wort Classic fällt - auch ich bin zufriedener Bergamont fahrer und das seit Jahren

Das Rad ist ein 94'er Modell. Habe es anfang '96 neu gekauft! Hat also mittlerweile 14 Jahre auf dem Buckel.
Damals war es komplett mit einer '94er Alivio ausgestattet.
Rahmen ist natürlich Stahl - dank der 2.0er Semislick-Bereifung(schwalbe city marathon) kommt man auch prima ohne Federgabel aus.

Bis auf Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, Tretlager,Kurbel, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe ist aber nichts mehr original.





Mein Vater hat übrigens selbiges Fahrrad in rot als Trekkingmodell - an diesem ist bis auf die hintere Felge noch alles original. Lediglich Kette und Ritzel wurden mal verschleißmäßig getauscht. Die hintere Felge mußte neu, weil eine Speiche gebrochen war und die neue dann vom Radladen offenbar falsch angezogen. Kann sagen, die '94er Alivio war eine Top Gruppe die auch heute noch Top aussieht und einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## ekib (13. April 2010)

Habe mich für das Contrail 9.9 entschieden. Wenn das Rad im Haus steht, mache ich ein paar Bilder vom neuen Schmuckstück.


----------



## Medic-BHD (19. April 2010)

Ich meld mich hier dann auch mal mit meinem Platoon......  

Ride on....


----------



## Dragonback (20. April 2010)

Warte im Moment auf mein Threesome 8.0. Liefertermin ist von Ende April auf erste Maiwoche gerutscht. Und das bei dem super Wetter was nächste Woche kommen soll.


----------



## Sely (22. April 2010)

Fahr auch nen Bergamont Big Air 6.9 habs mir letztes jahr zugelegt und bin richtig zufrieden damit bin oft im Bikepark in Winterberg unterwegs und fahre da auch oft Downhill.

mfg 
Sely


----------



## Budda88 (25. April 2010)

Ich bin leicht verwirrt!

Hat das Contrail 7.0 die gleiche Rahmengeometrie wie das Contrail 7.0 FMN ?
Auf der Seite wird das 7.0 nicht aufgeführt nur das FMN (im pdf). Und wie steht das LTD dem gegenüber?

Ich konnte erst ein 7.0 in L fahren (zu groß) und ein LTD in M (das wäre passend). Händler meinte, das LTD wäre baugleich zum 7.0, wenn ja, dann würde ich das 7.0 bestellen lassen!

gruß
Budda ohne "h"


----------



## ekib (25. April 2010)

Endlich eingetroffen. Contrail 9.9 schon etwas umgebaut.


----------



## BUTom (25. April 2010)

Ich hab ein Hardtail Bergamont Allride Comp 2007 und fürs grobe nen Freerider Bergamont Big Air Team 2008 .


----------



## keroson (26. April 2010)

Budda88 schrieb:


> Ich bin leicht verwirrt!
> 
> Hat das Contrail 7.0 die gleiche Rahmengeometrie wie das Contrail 7.0 FMN ?
> Auf der Seite wird das 7.0 nicht aufgeführt nur das FMN (im pdf). Und wie steht das LTD dem gegenüber?
> ...



Die Rahmen sind gleich, nur die Lackierung und die Ausstattung ändert sich von Modell zu Modell....


----------



## Dragonback (4. Mai 2010)

So, nun bin ich auf Bergamontfahrer. Und zwar seid heute Abend stolzer Besitzer eines Threesome 8.0. Total begeistert. Freu mich schon auf morgen. Wetter soll top werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbeu (4. Mai 2010)

ekib schrieb:


> Endlich eingetroffen. Contrail 9.9 schon etwas umgebaut.


Was hast du für einen Flaschenhalter gewählt?


----------



## ekib (5. Mai 2010)

Einen Elite Flacshenhalter mit seitlicher Öffnung. Passt sogar eine 1 Liter Flasche in den M-Rahmen.


----------



## phil_235 (6. Mai 2010)

Jo weiterer Bergamont Besitzer 
THREESOME 7.8


----------



## basti138 (6. Mai 2010)

> THREESOME 7.8


Das ist unbestritten das beste aller Bikes


----------



## phil_235 (6. Mai 2010)

cooool
hast du das gleiche???
(is wirklich spitze, hab aber komplett andre parts als das Standardmodell)


----------



## basti138 (6. Mai 2010)

ja...


----------



## Shine (7. Mai 2010)

Ich auch.... Bergamont Tattoo Ltd 2010... schönes Bike für den Preis!
Gruß Daniel


----------



## basti138 (7. Mai 2010)

Ja, das Ding war definitiev ein Schnäppchen
Da musst du lange suchen um was vergleichbares zu finden und eigentlich an keinem der Teile ist was auszusetzen. 
Längst ausverkauft - klar was sonst


----------



## Bobbyman (8. Mai 2010)

bin auch stolzer Besitzer eines Bergamont Tattoo Ltd 2010 und voll zufrieden damit. Preis / Leistung ist wirklich super.

MFG

Bobbyman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Budda88 (9. Mai 2010)

Hab jetzt auch endlich mein Contrail 7.0 
Schon gute Umstellung, aber die ersten 10 km flogen nur so dahin (trotz 24 min ^^), macht super Spass


----------



## Dreepa (10. Mai 2010)

Ich bin jetzt auch dem Kreis der Bergamontfahrer beigetreten.

Schon 3 Tage nur am Fahren, mit dem Evolve 5.9, für 800 Euronen bei Jehlebikes.

War zwar sehr günstig, aber total schlecht eingestellt (einige Gänge gingen gar nicht rein, Scheibenbremse macht Geräusche).

Hab mir direkt auch einen neuen Sattel geholt.

Muss mich noch ein bischen an die sportliche Sitzposition gewöhnen. Bin eine waldigen Hang runtergefahren und es ist schon ein komisches Gefühl so weit vorne/unten zu hängen, und die Ameisen zu grüßen


----------



## tbeu (12. Mai 2010)

ekib schrieb:


> Einen Elite Flacshenhalter mit seitlicher Öffnung. Passt sogar eine 1 Liter Flasche in den M-Rahmen.


Habe auch den M-Rahmen vom Contrail und einen neuen Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Öffnung, aber bereits eine 750ml-Flasche kollidiert mit dem Dämpfer.


----------



## robotti80 (12. Mai 2010)

tbeu schrieb:


> Habe auch den M-Rahmen vom Contrail und einen neuen Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Öffnung, aber bereits eine 750ml-Flasche kollidiert mit dem Dämpfer.



Den Dämpfer umzudrehen bringt keine Besserung?
Es ist aber bekannt, dass sich Rahmengröße M mit Flaschen nicht wirklich gut vertragen.


----------



## tbeu (12. Mai 2010)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Es ist aber bekannt, dass sich Rahmengröße M mit Flaschen nicht wirklich gut vertragen.


Ich frage mich eher, warum es bei epiks M-Contrail passt und bei mir nicht. Wenn man den Dämpfer umdreht, kommt man ja noch schlechter an den Umschalthebel (ProPedal).


----------



## biker_tobi (12. Mai 2010)

hallo.

hier ist noch einer.

klasse bike. sitzt wie angegossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Königwagner (13. Mai 2010)

tokon schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich für ein Bergamont Fastlane und hätte da noch eine Frage:
> Was macht den Preisunterschied von 300 EUR zw. Fastlane Team und Fastlane Team Classic aus?
> Das billigere Classic ist sogar 500g leichter.



Ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer vom 2010er Fastlane. Da haben mich definitiv altuelle Testberichte und die Optik überzeugt. Die Ausstattung ist aus meiner Sicht auch über jeden Zweifel erhaben, zumal ich ein ausgesprochener ALU Fan bin. Ich habe noch andere Laufräder montiert und einen Riser von Procraft - Karbonummantelter Alu Riser in 640 mm, ein paar blaue Titanschrauben an den sonst tristen Syncros 109 und so bin ich total zufrieden. Das Teil geht wie Hölle und der Fox RP2 hat ein Fastlane Setup mit dem man absolut Leben kann. Aber wie fast alles auch Geschmacksache.


----------



## Budda88 (13. Mai 2010)

Grad die Angelegenheit mti dem Getränkehalter gelesen und den von meinem alten Rad rangemacht.
Man hat schon Schwierigkeiten während der Fahrt die Flasche rauszubekommen, selbst bei nur 0,5 l...aber ichhab eh immer rucksack dabei


----------



## basti138 (13. Mai 2010)

Nimm nen seitlichen...


----------



## Königwagner (13. Mai 2010)

@Budda88: was hast du für ein Rahmen ? Ich hab da echt mehr Platz in meinem L.

Gruß, KW.


----------



## Budda88 (13. Mai 2010)

Ist ne Größe M
Danke Basti, ich hab eh noch bissel was vor, da passt dann auch ein neuer Halter rein 

btw. das Blau sieht shcon Hammer aus!


----------



## basti138 (13. Mai 2010)

Du könntest natürlich auch den Dämpfer drehen
Wobei das breiteste Buchsenpärchen hinten besser aufgehoben ist, durchprobieren und Messen.


----------



## fearius (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab mir letzte Wochen neben meinem All Mountain Rotwild C1 Cross nun auch noch einen passenden Freerider zugelegt, welcher hoffentlich nächste Woche kommen wird ..... *Bergamont Big Air 7.9 *


----------



## et_schroeder (19. Mai 2010)

Tach zusammen,

die Bergamont-Fangemeinde hat ein weiteres Mitglied gefunden! Seit letztem Freitag bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Threesome 8.9 Classic Line.

Erste Eindrücke: Super präzise Schaltung, klasse Geometrie, sehr gute Klettereigenschaften, sehr gutes Fahrwerk. Der Händler hat mir den Dämpfer und die Gabel relativ sportlich eingestellt und damit komme ich gut zurecht. Das vergleichsweise geringe Gewicht des Bikes ist ebenfalls positiv zu erwähnen.

Gewöhnungsbedürftig sind für ich der breite Hinterbau, da ich mit den Hacken immer mal wieder daran hängen bleibe (muss an meinen krummen Füßen liegen ), das Gefummel mit der Trinkflasche (habe gleich einen seitlich zu bedienenden Halter genommen) unter dem Dämpfer und die teils recht schwergängige Höhenverstellung der Gabel. Die ist während der Fahrt (im Gelände) kaum zu bedienen. Ich hoffe, das spielt sich noch ein.

Ansonsten finde ich das Gerät einfach genial und auch optisch reizvoll. Und für unter 2000  finde ich war das ein echter Schnapp!

Grüße an alle!

et


----------



## keroson (24. Mai 2010)

So ich darf mal wieder 
Diesmal ist es ein Threesome 8.0 geworden, und so langsam vervollständigt sich meine Bergamont Sammlung.
War heute richtig schön Trails heizen und das "Dreisam" macht richtig Laune. 

"Eingesaut"


----------



## Dreepa (24. Mai 2010)

Wie man ein Bike "Threesome" nennen kann ist jenseits meiner Vorstellungskraft. Ich muss da immer wieder einfach nur lachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (24. Mai 2010)

Dreepa schrieb:


> Wie man ein Bike "Threesome" nennen kann ist jenseits meiner Vorstellungskraft. Ich muss da immer wieder einfach nur lachen...


Ich find das gut


----------



## keroson (24. Mai 2010)

Dreepa schrieb:


> Wie man ein Bike "Threesome" nennen kann ist jenseits meiner Vorstellungskraft. Ich muss da immer wieder einfach nur lachen...



Vielleicht hatte der Namesgeber in der Nacht davor so seinen Spaß


----------



## basti138 (25. Mai 2010)

Und hier isses, das neue Bergamont Gangbang


----------



## et_schroeder (25. Mai 2010)

Dreepa schrieb:


> Wie man ein Bike "Threesome" nennen kann ist jenseits meiner Vorstellungskraft. Ich muss da immer wieder einfach nur lachen...


 
Es heißt ja nicht umsonst "Sex sells"!


----------



## robotti80 (25. Mai 2010)

Es gibt ja auch Bikes die Pitch heißen, also sollte das wohl kein Problem sein.


----------



## Slow (25. Mai 2010)

Ich hät noch einen Evolve LTD Rahmen zu Verkaufen. Hat auch einen vernünftigen Namen. ;-)
115mm FW, Größe L, schwarz/blau, mit oder ohne Dämpfer, technisch sehr guter Zustand, optisch starke Gebrauchsspuren. Schaut mal in meine Kleinanzeige... 

War an sich ein wirklich toller Rahmen, ich steige aber wieder auf Hardtail um. Beide Rahmen parallel behalten ist leider nicht. :-(


----------



## Dreepa (26. Mai 2010)

Sooo.....   Ich bin wieder ausgetreten aus dem Kreis der Bergamontfahrer.

Es war irgendwie nicht meine Rahmengeometrie.


----------



## basti138 (26. Mai 2010)

Welche Rahmengröße wars denn?
Wie groß bist du?

So danneben ist das Evolve doch gar nicht


----------



## Dreepa (26. Mai 2010)

Es war halt ein Race Fully, und der Lenker war auch nicht so mein Ding.

Es war auf keinen Fall ein schlechtes Bike, aber einfach nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Valishu (26. Mai 2010)

Hiho,

wenn sich an meiner Einstiegswahl nichts mehr ändert, werde ich auch bald zum bergy fahrer.
Das wirds dann werden :




lg
Vali


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (14. Juli 2010)

hatte mal ein kiez team von 08 wurde mir leider geklaut und jetzt fahre ich ein straitline 7.9 bin super zufrieden mit beiden


----------



## alet08 (15. Juli 2010)

Don-Schlumpfo schrieb:


> hatte mal ein kiez team von 08 wurde mir leider geklaut und jetzt fahre ich ein straitline 7.9 bin super zufrieden mit beiden



Wie kann man mit einem Fahrrad zufrieden sein, das man nicht mehr hat??
Versicherungsbetrug?

Alex


----------



## Herr_Vorragend (15. Juli 2010)

Bestimmt falsch formuliert ^^


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (15. Juli 2010)

naja falsch formuliert nur wenn man nich genau nachdenkt. es is so gemeint das beides super bikes sind nur hab ich halt das eine leider nicht mehr. und ich find es ziemlich dreist von dir mir einfach versicherungsbetrug zu unterstellen...


----------



## Herr_Vorragend (15. Juli 2010)

meine Meinung .. hab ich mir auch so gedacht wo ich das gelesen hab -.-

naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (15. Juli 2010)

Es ist ja nicht so, als ob man redet - man sagt halt bloß


----------



## keroson (15. Juli 2010)

Familienzuwachs:


----------



## NobbyRalph (23. Juli 2010)

So, damit hier mal wieder was vorangeht, gibt's jetzt was auf die Augen. Mein Bergamont Contrail LTD (in leichter Custom-Version , Juli 2010)
Gruß NR


----------



## karoo (23. Juli 2010)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> So, damit hier mal wieder was vorangeht, gibt's jetzt was auf die Augen. Mein Bergamont Contrail LTD (in leichter Custom-Version , Juli 2010)
> Gruß NR




ziemliche Überhöhung oder täuscht die Perspektive?
Ich empfinds bei meinem Contrail als äußerst angenehm, dass der Niveauunterschied zwischen Sattel/Lenker relativ moderat ausfällt und so eine zentral integrierte Position ermöglicht.


----------



## CorollaG6 (24. Juli 2010)

Nachdem mein  Cannondale nur bedingt zum zügigen BergHinabFahren geeignet ist, habe ich mich diesbezüglich fürs Bergamont entschieden. 
Wird jetzt nach und nach aufgebaut.


----------



## alet08 (24. Juli 2010)

Ein schöner Rahmen.


----------



## robotti80 (24. Juli 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> Ein schöner Rahmen.



Schön massiv.


----------



## NobbyRalph (24. Juli 2010)

karoo schrieb:


> ziemliche Überhöhung oder täuscht die Perspektive?
> Ich empfinds bei meinem Contrail als äußerst angenehm, dass der Niveauunterschied zwischen Sattel/Lenker relativ moderat ausfällt und so eine zentral integrierte Position ermöglicht.


 
Hi Karoo!
Die Perspektive täuscht kaum, aber bei 1,98m Körpergröße brauche ich den weiten Auszug der Sattelstütze, selbst bei einem Bike wie dem Contrail. Ich sitze aber gegenüber meinem zweiten Bike (Bulls Copperhead 3 Hardtail) wirklich entspannter drauf. 
Was mich am Contrail eher stört, ist das permanente Wippen des Hinterbaus, ich denke, über kurz oder lang werde ich den FOX RP2 gegen einen Manitu oder DT Swiss mit echtem Lockout tauschen.
Gruß NR


----------



## tbeu (24. Juli 2010)

Habe auch das Contrail (in M) bei 173cm Körpergröße und finde, dass der Hinterbau so gut wie gar nicht wippt. Im Gegenteil, bin echt begeistert davon.


----------



## robotti80 (24. Juli 2010)

tbeu schrieb:


> Habe auch das Contrail (in M) bei 173cm Körpergröße und finde, dass der Hinterbau so gut wie gar nicht wippt.



So sind die Geschmäcker und die Vorlieben sehr verschieden.
Es sei aber gesagt, dass jemand mit einer Körpergröße von über 190 cm einen viel längeren Hebel hat als jemand mit vergleichsweise kleinen 173 cm. Daher kann der Hinterbau logischerweise in einem Fall wohl eher zum Wippen neigen als im anderen Fall. Die Empfindungen sind halt sehr unterschiedlich. Der Hinterbau meines Lontravel BGM Enduro 9.8 arbeitet auch wesentlich mehr als ich das zuvor gewohnt war. Ist nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (24. Juli 2010)

robotti80 schrieb:


> So sind die Geschmäcker und die Vorlieben sehr verschieden.
> Es sei aber gesagt, dass jemand mit einer Körpergröße von über 190 cm einen viel längeren Hebel hat als jemand mit vergleichsweise kleinen 173 cm. Daher kann der Hinterbau logischerweise in einem Fall wohl eher zum Wippen neigen als im anderen Fall. Die Empfindungen sind halt sehr unterschiedlich. Der Hinterbau meines Lontravel BGM Enduro 9.8 arbeitet auch wesentlich mehr als ich das zuvor gewohnt war. Ist nicht jedermanns Sache.


 
Ja und vor allem kommt bei mir nicht nur die stark unterschiedliche Körpergröße zum Tragen sondern natürlich auch mein Gewicht von 107kg (nackich), was an jedem Fully (und glaubt mir, ich bin schon auf vielen gesessen) zu Wippen führt. Je nach Rahmengeometrie ist das für "normalgewachsene" Menschen kaum vorstellbar. Ab einer gewissen Gewichts-/Größen-Schwelle potenziert sich das richtiggehgend. Da, wo ein 1,73m Fahrer mit ca. 75kg das Gefühl hat, auf einem Starrbike zu sitzen, fühle ich mich wie auf einem uralten Schaukelstuhl, abgesehen davon zerstöre ich innerhalb von 3 Monaten alle Lager incl. Dämpfer... 
Gruß NR


----------



## alet08 (25. Juli 2010)

Wieviel Druck hast du denn im Dämpfer?
Ich (76 kg   ) 10 bar bei Touren und 8 bar, wenn´s spaßiger werden soll; Aber selbst mit 8 wippt sich nix


----------



## NobbyRalph (25. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre den RP2 mit 200psi. Da sollte man meinen, der sei hart wie ein Brett...


----------



## badblue (6. September 2010)

hab ein  bergamont blades disc is zwar nix dolles
aber ich zähl wohl auch dazu dann


----------



## basti138 (6. September 2010)

Bergamont ist Bergamont


----------



## trixter78 (6. September 2010)

Mein Threesome 8.9 (4 Monate alt)






Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel, Sattelstütze und Pedale wurden getauscht. Vorne hab ich auf ne 203er Bremsscheibe geupgraded.


----------



## keroson (30. Oktober 2010)

mal ein kleines Update


----------



## Der Kassenwart (10. November 2010)

sehr gewagt, die griffe. aber das hab ich dir ja mehrfach gesagt


----------



## Landyphil (11. November 2010)

Threesome 8.9,  9 wochen alt, 680 km gefahren und habe "Dauergrinzen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Dezember 2010)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Hi Karoo!
> Die Perspektive täuscht kaum, aber bei 1,98m Körpergröße brauche ich den weiten Auszug der Sattelstütze, selbst bei einem Bike wie dem Contrail. Ich sitze aber gegenüber meinem zweiten Bike (Bulls Copperhead 3 Hardtail) wirklich entspannter drauf.
> Was mich am Contrail eher stört, ist das permanente Wippen des Hinterbaus, ich denke, über kurz oder lang werde ich den FOX RP2 gegen einen Manitu oder DT Swiss mit echtem Lockout tauschen.
> Gruß NR


 
Hallo,

ich fahre auch ein Contrail (6.0), mit 1,82 m und 82 kg. Ich habe auch relativ starke Überhöhung des Sattels, um aufs Pedal und das Vorderrad bergauf Druck zu bekommen. Klappt prima. Einziger Nachteil ist bei schneller Talfahrt eine gefühlte Tendenz zum Überschlag, aber daran gewöhnt man sich schnell, wenn man die Grenze immer weiter hinausschiebt und merkt, was geht ... (toi, toi, toi). Fahre mit sehr weicher Abstimmung und vollständig geschlossenem rebound, trotzdem (oder gerade wegen geschlossenem rebound) wippt so gut wie nichts, auch nicht bergauf.

Der Rosinantenfahrer


----------



## siggixxl (5. Dezember 2010)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre auch ein Contrail (6.0), mit 1,82 m und 82 kg. Ich habe auch relativ starke Überhöhung des Sattels, um aufs Pedal und das Vorderrad bergauf Druck zu bekommen. Klappt prima. Einziger Nachteil ist bei schneller Talfahrt eine gefühlte Tendenz zum Überschlag, aber daran gewöhnt man sich schnell, wenn man die Grenze immer weiter hinausschiebt und merkt, was geht ... (toi, toi, toi). Fahre mit sehr weicher Abstimmung und vollständig geschlossenem rebound, trotzdem (oder gerade wegen geschlossenem rebound) wippt so gut wie nichts, auch nicht bergauf.
> 
> Der Rosinantenfahrer


Ich mit meinen 116kg bei 1,80 m fahre ein Contrail LTD seit 2 Monaten und habe auch wie Rosinantenfahrer den Sattl überhöht und fahre am Berg bei gelockten Dämpfern nahezu null wippfrei den Berg hoch.

Das geht sehr gut und für mein Gefühl kommt das einem HArdtail sehr nahe.
Im Wald fahre ich nat. offen und da reichen bei meinem "Können" die 120mm Federweg...


----------



## alet08 (5. Dezember 2010)

siggixxl schrieb:


> Ich mit meinen 116kg bei 1,80 m fahre ein Contrail LTD seit 2 Monaten und habe auch wie Rosinantenfahrer den Sattl überhöht und fahre am Berg bei gelockten Dämpfern nahezu null wippfrei den Berg hoch.
> 
> Das geht sehr gut und für mein Gefühl kommt das einem HArdtail sehr nahe.
> Im Wald fahre ich nat. offen und da reichen bei meinem "Können" die 120mm Federweg...



Ist die doppelte Verneinung ernstgemeint?
Wenn ja, wippt´s sehr stark.
Wenn nein, isses etwas irritierend als Tip.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (5. Dezember 2010)

und überhaupt ist lockout (s. auch nobbyralph) keine lösung gegen wippende hinterbauten. damit verwandle ich mein fully in ein schweres überteuertes hardtail.


----------



## keroson (5. Dezember 2010)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> und überhaupt ist lockout (s. auch nobbyralph) keine lösung gegen wippende hinterbauten. damit verwandle ich mein fully in ein schweres überteuertes hardtail.



und mach nebenbei noch Dämperbuchsen und Lager kaputt  Die einzige Lösung gegen wippende Hinterbuaten ist ein neuer Rahmen mit guter Kinematik. Das hat Bergamont mMn schon vor Jahren umgesetzt. Ich dreh die Tage mal ein Video, wo man erkennen kann wieviel und was (nicht) wippt


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

hatte ein Detail vergessen: Fahre ohne lockout auch relativ wippfrei hoch! Selbst oder gerabe bei steilen Waldrampen ist mir das mehr an Gripp lieber, und mit Klickies und möglichst langem im-Sattel-bleiben kann man stärkeres Wippen wirklich gut vermeiden.  Dazu habe ich eine Grundeinstellung, mit der ich auf der Ebene nach 5-10 Minuten Einfahrzeit (wg. rundem Tritt) stramm treten kann, ohne daß der Dämpfer sich bewegt, oder nur äußerst wenig, also ganz knapp an der Wippgrenze; und halt rebound ganz zu.

Lockout nehme ich nur bei sanfteren Anstiegen mit relativ glattem Belag (guter Waldweg), und wenn es mir dort auf die 10 Sekunden bergauf ankommt ... . Längeres gelockt-fahren führt tatsächlich zu hohem Verschleiß ...

Der Rosinantenfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (11. Dezember 2010)

viel umgebaut und ein gutes Bild gemacht


----------



## Der Kassenwart (11. Dezember 2010)

fährst du jetzt  ne zweifach?


----------



## keroson (11. Dezember 2010)

Ja, das andere brauch ich hier sowieso nicht


----------



## cizeta (12. Dezember 2010)

Das wäre mein schönes schätzchen gerade frisch aufgebaut

kommentare erwünscht genauso wie verbesserungs vorschläge eurer seite


----------



## Smutjes (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
habe mir jetzt endlich auch ein Bergamont gegönnt. Es ist ein Contrail LTD 2010 geworden. Zuerst war ich etwas skeptisch, ob ich mein Cube AMS HPC verkaufen soll. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt war das keine Frage mehr. Kein Wippen, selbst bei offenen Dämpfer, Einfach geil. Schlussfolgerung: Weg mit dem Carbonhobel.

Allerdings finde ich die Brems- bzw. Schaltzugverlegung an der Gabelbrücke nicht so schön. Hat hier einer ne saubere Lösung, so dass mir der Lack nicht an der Brücke abscheuert?

Habe jetzt diese Teile montiert, muss dabei aber feststellen, dass dies nicht das ware ist. Sie neigen leicht zum verrutschen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Dezember 2010)

Smutjes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir jetzt endlich auch ein Bergamont gegönnt. Es ist ein Contrail LTD 2010 geworden. Zuerst war ich etwas skeptisch, ob ich mein Cube AMS HPC verkaufen soll. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt war das keine Frage mehr. Kein Wippen, selbst bei offenen Dämpfer, Einfach geil. Schlussfolgerung: Weg mit dem Carbonhobel.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich die Brems- bzw. Schaltzugverlegung an der Gabelbrücke nicht so schön. Hat hier einer ne saubere Lösung, so dass mir der Lack nicht an der Brücke abscheuert?
> ...


 
Hallo, habe die Originalhüllen aus leicht milchigen, dünnen Überziehern auf den Zügen drauf. Sieht ein wenig aus wie ein Präservativ, hilft aber ganz gut und ist bislang nicht durchgescheuert.

Der Rosinantenfahrer


----------



## mike_le (20. Dezember 2010)

icke ooch, seit 2500 km
Evolve 9.8


----------



## Smutjes (20. Dezember 2010)

Ok, die originalen Überzieher habe ich ebenfalls drauf. Wenn die alleine reichen, siehts auch noch besser aus.

Wie schaut es mit dem Lack bei Steinschlägen aus? Hält der Lack von alleine oder soll ich  besser die unter Beschuss stehenden Teile mit Steinschlagfolie abkleben?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Dezember 2010)

Smutjes schrieb:


> Ok, die originalen Überzieher habe ich ebenfalls drauf. Wenn die alleine reichen, siehts auch noch besser aus.
> 
> Wie schaut es mit dem Lack bei Steinschlägen aus? Hält der Lack von alleine oder soll ich besser die unter Beschuss stehenden Teile mit Steinschlagfolie abkleben?


 
Der Lack hält ziemlich gut, aber eben nur ziemlich. Habe jetzt ein halbes Jahr ernsthafteren Siebengebirgseinsatz hinter mich gebracht, was i.E. wenige kleine Lackschäden in der Hinterrad-Einflungschneise ergeben hat. Sind aber alle wirklich sehr klein und nur in unmittelbarer Nähe des Reifens. Falls es deutlich mehr oder größere Stellen werden, greife ich zum Lackstift, da die entsprechenen Stellen bei mir alle schwarz lackiert sind. Aber im Ernst: Die Stellen sehe ich nur, wenn ich mich anstrenge.

Der Rosinantenfahrer


----------



## Budda88 (27. Dezember 2010)

Smutjes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir jetzt endlich auch ein Bergamont gegönnt. Es ist ein Contrail LTD 2010 geworden.



Du hast jetzt noch ein LTD bekommen, Glückwunsch! 
Wo ich für mein 7.0 geschaut hatte war das LTD schon wenig verfügbar.

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smutjes (27. Dezember 2010)

Wollte ein Contrail mit Fox Fahrwerk haben. Die restl. Komponenten habe ich von meinem alten Fahrrad umgebaut. Habe das Ltd genommen, weil es als Auslaufmodell (1430) günstig zu haben war. Optisch gefällt mir jedoch das 7.0 besser.


----------



## BergZwergin (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre im Moment ein Contrail 7.9.... tolles Bike, bin eigetlich sehr zufrieden, is auch schon mein 3. Bergamont Rad.


----------



## Smutjes (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich Finde, dass die Kinematik einfach nur geil ist. Mein Cube dagegen, ist selbst bei wenig SAG ein Schaukelpferd. Und trotzdem ist der Hinterbau des Bergamont sensibler.


----------



## Budda88 (27. Dezember 2010)

Das 7.0 gefällt mir optisch auch besser ^^...

Nun wie gut die Kinematik ist kann ich schlecht einschätzen,, ist mein erstes Fully und entsprechend waren meine Erwartungen.
Das Schweben wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe ist nicht eingetreten, abermacht trotzdem riesen Spass! 

btw. wiege ich nur 60 kilo da isses auch recht schwer ordentliches setup zu finden...


----------



## basti138 (27. Dezember 2010)

Das dachte ich auch mal... fahre das Ding ein Jahr und steige dann auf ein Hardtail

Die BGM Geo ist echt top - selbst mit 140mm Federweg ist man schnell und effizient unterwegs.
Ich hab das Pro Pedal noch nie wirklich benützt - wozu?
Mit dem hardtail bin ich mit selben Reifen ca 10km früher platt.

Das gute am BGM Hinterbau ist, dass das Gelenk in der oberen Strebe sitzt - sonst hätte ich es nicht gekauft. 
(Obwohl es natürlich kinematisch besser in der unteren wäre)


----------



## keroson (28. Dezember 2010)

keroson schrieb:


> und mach nebenbei noch Dämperbuchsen und Lager kaputt  Die einzige Lösung gegen wippende Hinterbuaten ist ein neuer Rahmen mit guter Kinematik. Das hat Bergamont mMn schon vor Jahren umgesetzt. Ich dreh die Tage mal ein Video, wo man erkennen kann wieviel und was (nicht) wippt



Hatt ein bisschen länger gedauert  aber dafür mit komplettem Schnitt


----------



## cizeta (28. Dezember 2010)

wo ist denn bitte dieser park oder was das mit den holzbauten ist der sieht spassig aus


----------



## Der Kassenwart (28. Dezember 2010)

sehr schön, hans! die abfahrt kenn ich doch u den bikepark tenerife natürlich auch! (damit wäre cizetas frage beantwortet) welche strecke habt ihr für den nachtritt genommen?


----------



## Budda88 (28. Dezember 2010)

Sagmal wirkt das nur im Video so oder sind die Lampen echt auf diesen kleinen Lichtkegel beschränkt?
So würd ich mich nicht nachts ins Unterholz schlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (29. Dezember 2010)

@Kassenwart: Den Trail nach Hidalgo der auch in der aktuellen MountainBIKE drin ist . Wie weit bist mit deinem Aufbau? Die Sachen schick ich dir in 12-14 Tagen 


@budda88: nein, das ist nur da helle Spotlicht, mehr gibt die Kamera nicht her, die Lichter sind taghell. Erkennt man evtl. wenn man es mit dem Licht des Autos am Schluss vergleicht


----------



## Der Kassenwart (30. Dezember 2010)

laß mich nachdenken, hidalgo war im anaga, oder?

der aufbau stockt  
offenbar kam wg der witterungsverhältnisse keine lieferung von hartje durch (div. sram kleinteile). der LRS ist im aufbau, gewicht kommt.

wenn du in der heimat bist, könntest du vllt auch mal nach lake schuhen schauen, wenn's dir nix ausmacht?

schonma guten rutsch!


----------



## keroson (31. Januar 2011)

Mein Threesome hat eine große Schwester bekommen:


----------



## Budda88 (31. Januar 2011)

Du Bergamontnerd


----------



## basti138 (31. Januar 2011)

Du Bergamonster


----------



## Der Kassenwart (31. Januar 2011)

es muß dein ziel sein, die gesamte modellpalette zu besitzen. weiter so 

nimmst du das enduro mit nach tenne? ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß es für das terrain dort besser geeignet ist als das threesome.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (1. Februar 2011)

du Jürgen, kennst die Treppe im Hintergrund nicht?
Eigentlich hab ich ein ein 180mm "Big Enduro" bestellt gehabt, aber das verzögert sich ein bisschen, also muss das für die nächsten zwei Monate herhalten


----------



## Der Kassenwart (1. Februar 2011)

stimmt! jetzt, wo du es erwähnst. die treppe führt von der hauptstraße runter zu euch. nicht springen! ist verboten!


----------



## TomTom15 (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Ich wollte mal frage was der Neupreis von dem Bergaont 5.7 war ?
Ich meine das Fahrrad auf der ersten Seite wo schwartz braun ist .


----------



## basti138 (7. Februar 2011)

Das Evolve von 2007, oder?
Gabs wie in der PDF beschrieben in "grey-silver" oder 
"black babbit metal" dürfte dann wohl das braune sein.
Quelle:


Wenn ich mich nicht irre waren es 1399 Mäuse.


----------



## TomTom15 (7. Februar 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## DZLD (28. Februar 2011)

ich habe seit ein paar Wochen auch eins. Fastlane 9.0
Gefällt mir unglaublich gut, besonders die gute Traktion beim bergauf fahren. Ich komme mit meinem Übergewicht holprige Rampen hoch, bei denen ich früher absteigen musste.
Das einzige, was stört ist der Flaschenhalter... werde mal in den nächsten Wochen nach einem Haler suchen, der sehr eng am Rahmen ist und vielleicht eine Flasche, die sich nach oben hin verengt.

Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## alet08 (28. Februar 2011)

DZLD schrieb:


> ich habe seit ein paar Wochen auch eins. Fastlane 9.0
> Gefällt mir unglaublich gut, besonders die gute Traktion beim bergauf fahren. Ich komme mit meinem Übergewicht holprige Rampen hoch, bei denen ich früher absteigen musste.
> Das einzige, was stört ist der Flaschenhalter... werde mal in den nächsten Wochen nach einem Haler suchen, der sehr eng am Rahmen ist und vielleicht eine Flasche, die sich nach oben hin verengt.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tip?



 Ich habe einen ´specialized´-Flaschenhalter mit seitlichem "Eingriff" und  das funktioniert prima.  Alex


----------



## JanMu. (12. April 2011)

Servus ,
Also ich fahre ein Bergamont kiez Flow ( Also das Dirt/4x,nicht das 24gang dings-da) aber mittlerweile mit ner Marzocchi Dj2.
Das dürfte mit der Gabel doch eigentlich für Bikepark halten?


----------



## robotti80 (12. April 2011)

basti138 schrieb:


> Das Evolve von 2007, oder?
> Gabs wie in der PDF beschrieben in "grey-silver" oder
> "black babbit metal" dürfte dann wohl das braune sein.
> Quelle:
> ...



Ganz korrekt, mit Ausnahme dass erstere Farbe: "Dusty Black - Grey matt" hieß.
Das Evolve 5.6 war mein Einstieg in die Welt der Bergamont Fullsuspension Bikes.
Auch der Preis stimmt.


----------



## arry6 (10. Juni 2011)

Servus zusammen,

ich will mal meinen Evolve 67 Ltd. Euch nicht vorenthalten. Ich habe es im Mai 2005 gekauft, war ein Ausstellungsstück. Dank "Snow" weiß ich jetzt, daß es ein Baujahr von 2004 und ein Sondermodell ist. Hatte damals im i-net nichts darüber gefunden und erst jetzt den Beitrag von "Snow" entdeckt. DANKE dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arry6 (10. Juni 2011)

...hier noch ein paar Bilder!


----------



## Basti2000 (17. September 2012)

werde wahrscheinlich bald ins freeride einsteigen unzwar mit bergamont big air 6.9


----------



## Big-Brosi (2. Mai 2013)

Ja i bin dabei.
Ich hab n leicht modifiziertes Contrail Ltd.
Und seit dem is des echt n top teil


----------



## LautSprecher (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Evolve Team aus dem Jahre 2006 oder 2007. Rahmengröße ist zweitrangig. 
Am besten alles noch orginial. Bitte bietet alles an was ihr habt oder ausfindig machen könnt. Danke.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Burnyboooom (13. Mai 2014)

Hier ist noch einer.
Bergamont Contrail 9.9


----------



## Baitman (14. Mai 2014)

Fahre seit kurzem ein Fastlane 9.4...


----------



## bodensee-alex (21. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Hat schon jemand das neue Trailster testen können?
Gruß Alex


----------



## franzthecat (24. August 2015)

Ich hab ein Bergamount Enduro 6.7


----------



## susuka1 (6. Juni 2016)

Surtre schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich schon in diesem Thread vertreten, aber es gab' Nachwuchs:
> 06er Bergamont Platoon Team Disc Komplettaufbau- 9,87kg
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

da hast aber ein tolles Bike ;-)  Sag mal, kannst du mir sagen welchen Steuersatz das Bergamont Platoon Team 2006 braucht,
weil ich mir auch so ein Klasse Bike gekauft habe !!! Wäre über jede Info dankbar, kann ja Bilder hier rein Stellen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (6. Juni 2016)

Einen ganz normalen ZS44/28,6 |ZS44/30 Steuersatz (aka semiintegriert 1 1/8") nimmt das Steuerrohr des alten Platoon auf.


----------



## M1RO (8. Oktober 2017)

Auch ein stolzer besitzer..


----------

